# ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة ..asmicheal



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*
ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة ..asmicheal​*







​



ساحاول ان اجمع كل ما يخص ابونا بيشوى كامل 
فى هذا الموضوع 
الموضوع متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة


*فية جزء من الموضوع اعداد استاذ :اعنى فانتصر *
*والباقى من تجميعات على النت قرائتها واعجبتنى *
*ربنا يعطى بركة خاصة من ابونا بيشوى كامل لكل القارئين *

*





 سلام 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
*بنعمة ربنا النهاردة هنشوف مع بعض قديس عظيم عاش فى وسطينا*








*قد ايه كانت حياته جميلة وقوية وكلنا طبعا عارفين انه حامل الصليب*​





*تعالوا مع بعض نعرف اكتر ونعمة لكل اخوتى واخواتى فى كل مكان*​






*عن ابونا بيشوى كامل*







*+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +*

*الاسم قبل الكهنوت: سامي كامل اسحق أسعد*





*تاريخ ميلاده: 6 ديسمبر 1931 في دمنهور - البحيرة - مصر*

*التعليم: - حصل على بكالوريوس علوم (قسم جيولوجيا) من جامعة الإسكندرية سنة 1951 بتقدير جيد.*

*- التحق بمعهد التربية العالي للمعلمين وحصل على دبلوم تربية وعلم نفس سنة 1952 بتقدير ممتاز وكان ترتيبه الأول على دفعته.*​

*- عمل كمدرس للكيمياء بمدرسة الرمل الثانوية للبنين بالإسكندرية.*

*- حصل على ليسانس آداب - فلسفة - سنة 1954، وفي نفس الوقت التحق بالكلية الاكليريكية بالاسكندرية وحصل على بكالوريوس العلوم اللاهوتية سنة 1956، وكان الأول على دفعته.*

*- عين معيدا بمعهد التربية العالي بالإسكندرية سنة 1957 وهو معهد تابع لوزارة التربية والتعليم.*

*- التحق بكلية التربية بالقاهرة سنة 1958 وحصل على دبلوم التخصص في علم النفس في أكتوبر سنة 1959.*

*خدمته: بدأ خدمته سنة 1948 وهو في السابعة عشر من عمره وهو ما زال طالبا في الجامعة بخدمة التربية الكنسية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء بمحرم بك، واستمر في خدمته مع دراسته بنجاح - وكانت خدمة مدارس الأحد في ذلك الوقت تقام في المدارس القبطية المحيطة بالكنيسة الا أن الخادم سامي كامل نجح بنقل خدمة مدارس الأحد إلي داخل حضن الكنيسة.*

*ويقول أحد تلاميذ استاذ/ سامي والذي أصبح فيما بعد كاهنا "كنا بنشوف الاستاذ سامي موجود في الكنيسة كل يوم خميس وجمعة بصفة دائمة، وفي الصوم الكبير كان يذهب إلى فراش الكنيسة - عم بولس - ويأكل معه وجبة الغذاء، كان طاحونة لا تتوقف أبدا عن العمل، ينتظر الأطفال ويتابع كل شئ لدرجة أننا كنا نراه في أوقات من شدة الأرهاق جالسا على سلم الكنيسة الرخام و هو نائم، وكنا نشفق عليه ولكن لا ندري ما يمكننا عمله لكي نريحه ولو قليلا وهو استاذنا الكبير، فقد كان لا يعطي نفسه راحة ولا يشفق على نفسه أبدا كل هذا وهو علماني!!"..... *

*كما خدم الاستاذ/ سامي الشباب الجامعي حتى أصبح أمينا عاما للخدمة رغم صغر سنه..*




*فكر الرهبنة: في آخر أيام شهر ديسمبر عام 1954 ومع فترة صوم الميلاد اشتاقت نفسه إلى طريق الرهبنة، ووقع اختياره على دير السريان بوادي النطرون، وبدأ يعد نفسه لذلك، - الا ان مشيئة الله كان لها رأي - ففي خلال استعداده للسفر إلى الدير مرض والده بجلطة دموية فأرجأ الفكرة لوقت آخر، ولكن اشتياقه ظل داخله فكان يذهب في رحلات إلى الدير وحدث أثناء أحدى تلك الزيارات أن دخل إلي المقصورة حيث جسد القديس بيشوي في ديره وأخذ يناجيه" يا ريت أتشرف باسمك يا أنبا بيشوي "فقد كان يتمنى أن يصبح راهبا باسم بيشوي ولكن إرادة الله كانت أن يصبح كاهنا باسم بيشوي لتتلاقى الإرادتين معا كما سنرى فيما بعد...*



*دعوته للكهنوت: حدث مساء الاربعاء 18 نوفمبر سنة 1959 أن الاستاذ / سامي كامل أخذ فصله لمدارس التربية إلى الدار البابوية بالإسكندرية لنوال بركة البابا كيرلس السادس، وما أن قبل يديه حتى فوجئ بالبابا وهو يخبره بأنه سيرسمه كاهنا بعد أربعة أيام.... فقد كان البابا قبل دخول الأستاذ سامي جالسا مع أب كاهن ذي حساسية روحية عميقة هو القمص مينا اسكندر وكانا يتناقشان حول قطعة أرض اشترتها الباباوية القبطية بالإسكندرية على خط الترام في اسبورتنج لإقامة كنيسة باسم مار جرجس وقال البابا "لن نستطيع البدء في بناء الكنيسة قبل رسامة كاهن خاص بها" وما كاد ينتهي من القول حتى دخل الاستاذ/ سامي بأولاده في التربية الكنسية، فهتف أبونا مينا على الفور "ها هو الشاب الذي يصلح لأن يرعى شعب كنيسة مار جرجس" وبعد أسئلة قليلة وضع البابا الصليب على رأس سامي كامل ويقول: "أنها علامة معطاة من الله أن تصبح كاهنا وسأرسمك الأحد المقبل"، ذهل الخادم سامي من وقع المفاجأة واستجمع شجاعته وقال: "ولكني لست متزوجاً!" فأجابه قداسة البابا "الروح القدس الذي ألهمني إلى أتخاذ هذا القرار هو يختار لك العروس" ومنحه فرصة يومين فذهب لتوه إلى مقصورة السيدة العذراء وأخذ يصلي مرارا ليظهر له الرب إرادته، وهكذا حدث أن الروح القدس أرشد سامي كامل إلى أن يطلب يد "انجيل باسيلي" (حاصلة بكالوريوس اقتصاد وعلوم سياسية - جامعة الإسكندرية) أخت زميليه في الخدمة فايز وجورج باسيلي واللذان فرحا به جدا وقالا لأبويهما إن سامي كامل ذو نقاء ملائكي، ولكن العجيب في الأمر أن العروس لم توافق لرغبتها هي الآخرى في الرهبنة، الا أنه أبونا/ مينا أسكندر تدخل وأقنعها وتمت الخطوبة يوم الخميس 19/11/1959 ولم يحضرها سوى أهل العروس فقط، وذهب سامي في ثاني يوم إلى الدير ووجد هذه المرة صعوبة كبيرة جدا حتى أنه وصل للدير بعد 29 ساعة وهو في غاية التعب والضيق مصمما أن يعلن له الرب عن إرادته بوضوح أما في اتمام الزواج ومن ثم الكهنوت أو طريق الرهبنة التي كان يريدها لنفسه...وجاء أبونا/ مينا ليبلغه أنه قد رأى في حلم أن أكليلا وضع على رأسه وتلى ذلك ضغوط كثيرة ممن حوله ولم يكن له سوى الصلاة حتى تمت الإرادة السماوية لتتم صلوات الأكليل مساء الثلاثاء 24 نوفمبر والطريف أن أهل العريس لم يروا العروس إلا ليلة الأكليل!!*


*وتمت أخيرا سيامته كاهنا باسم/ بيشوي كامل يوم الأربعاء 2 ديسمبر عام 1959 على مذبح كنيسة الشهيد العظيم ما رجرجس باسبورتنج - كانت الكنيسة في ذلك الوقت عبارة عن سقيفة (مبنى صغير من الطوب الأحمر دون طلاء والسقف من قطع الخيام التي تستخدم في السرداقات) وتم تجهيز مذبحه ليرشم عليه أبونا/ بيشوى. ثم قصد بعد ذلك دير السيدة العذراء للسريان حيث قضى فترة الأربعين يوما التي يقضيها الكاهن بعد رسامته هناك.... وعاد من الدير ليبدأ في بناء كنيسته والتي أتم بناءها وتم تكريسها سنة 1968، والتي صارت من أشهر كنائس الإسكندرية وأصبحت كنيسة مار جرجس باسبورتنج أم ولود فيرجع لها الفضل ولأبينا المحبوب/ بيشوي كامل الذي لم يتمركز في خدمته باسبورتنج فقط وأنما أمتدت خدمته المباركة إلى مناطق كثيرة بالاسكندرية وكأنه أصبح خادما وكاهنا للإسكندرية بأكملها فقام بتأسيس الكنائس الآتية:*

*- كنيسة مار جرجس بالحضرة *

*- كنيسة رئيس الملائكة ميخائيل بمصطفى كامل *

*- كنيسة الأنبا تكلا هيمانوت بالإبراهيمية*

*- كنيسة القديس مار مرقس والبابا بطرس خاتم الشهداء بسيدي بشر*

*- كنيسة العذراء والقديس كيرلس عامود الدين بكيلوباترا*

*- كنيسة الأنبا أنطونيوس والأنبا بيشوي بحي اللبان*

*أبونا بيشوي كامل هو:*

*- أول من فكر في إنشاء حضانة لأطفال الأمهات العاملات بكنيسة مار جرجس باسبورتنج والتي أخذتها عنه كنائس الإسكندرية ثم ما لبثت أن عمت الفكرة كنائس مصر كلها.*

*- أول من أحيا التقليد الكنسي القديم الخاص بالسهر في الكنيسة ليلة رأس السنة القبطية "عيد النيروز"، ورأس السنة الميلادية وسارت في دربه كل الكنائس فيما بعد.*

*السر الذي أراد الله أن يكشفه بعد نياحته:*

*كنا قد عرفنا أن أبونا بيشوي كامل كان يفكر في الرهبنة، وقد أختار له الله معينا ونظيرا في حياته وخدمته "تاسوني أنجيل" والتي بدورها كانت تشتهي أن تحيا حياة البتولية والرهبنة... لذا تم التدبير الإلهي العجيب بزواجهما ليعيشا معا حياة البتولية كما اتفقا على ذلك قبل الزواج ويبدو أن البابا كيرلس السادس كان عالما بهذا الموضوع لأنهما بعد إتمام الزواج توجها لأخذ بركة البابا كيرلس معا، الا أن كل منهما دخل بمفرده للبابا!! *​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + *
*عظات ابونا بيشوى كامل وهما 66 وعظة تعالوا ناخد بركة ونسمعهم سوا*​


*ملف كامل عن ابونا بيشوى كامل(عظات -ترانيم -اقوال -كتب -صور -سيرته العطرة - منتديات مطرانية البلينا للأقباط الأرثوذكس*



:download:
 
 
http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15902




:download:
*تابعوا لو حبيتم *


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*




*هنسمع مع بعض بنعمة ربنا 33 ترنيمة بصوت ابونا بيشوى كامل*​

:download:

http://www.anbawissa.org/vb/showthread.php?t=15902


:download:


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*



**مـــــــــن أقوال أبونا بيشوي كامــل عــن*
*الصـــــــلـــيـب*​*للقمص يوسف اسعد*​

*ëربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....
ëربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......
ëأتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات ....
ëأيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....
ëربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ....
ëربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح ....
ëإلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........
ëربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....
ëربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...
ëربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع.....
**منقول من (رحلة في فكر أبينا الحبيب القمص بيشوي كامل )*​
*ëربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط!!!!!!!!
ë ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي
ëيا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي ...
ëيا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة....
ë إن حياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها
ëإن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية
ë ما أقواك أيتها التوبة و ما أروعك، انك أروع أيقونة للقيامة
ëربنا يسوع غلب العالم لأنه لم يكن للعالم شئ فيه. إذا كان للعدو جواسيس داخل بلدي كيف أستطيع مواجهته؟
ëنحن نحمل قوة لا نهائية أمام عالم مادي مغلوب رغم مظهره القوي، هذا هو إيماننا
ëيارب.. أنت ترشدنا، و لكننا نتركك و نبحث عن إرشاد العالم و تعزيته، ثم نفشل فنجدك كما كنت. عندئذ نحس بخطئنا نحوك
ëأنت يا الهى أب... كلك حبك للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك
ëالخادم هو إنسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين، و يغسلها كل يوم... من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس
ëربي.. أعطني أن أبكي على خطية أخي مثلما أبكي على خطيتي لأن كلاهما جرحاك يا حبيبي يسوع ......
ëإن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع
ëيا نفسي اهتمي بداخلك لتعجبي يسوع، العريس السماوي لا يهمه نوع الموضة بل يهمه الجمال الداخلي للنفس
*

*سيدي يسوع ... الصلاة هي النظر إليك ، فهل أستطيع إذا كنت احبك حقا ألا انظر إليك دائما ؟ أنت الدائم الحضور، أيستطيع من يحب ألا يعلق النظر بحبيبه إذا كان في حضرته ؟ 
ëيا أبتاه.. كل المشاكل، كل التفكير في هموم العالم.. كل ما يسبب لي شرودا في الصلاة، أعطني أن أضعه بين يديك و أقول : لتكن مشيئتك
ëالذي يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجبا عليه نحو الله ، فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ، و لكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو
ëالصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعان الكأس عنا ، بل يجعلان ملاكا من السماء يأتي ليقوينا
ëالصلاة هي رفع العقل و القلب معا إلى الله فتنعكس طبائع الله و جماله و أمجاده على الإنسان، فيصير على مثال الله
ëالصلاة هي حركة توبة و ارتماء في حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا و يعانقنا و يقبلنا
ë يا رب اكشف عن عيني لكي أسهر وأصلي لأن عدوى أسد زائر يريد أن يفترسني. أسندني فأخلص
ë يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هي قوة الله اللانهائية 
ëبالصلاة الدائمة نكتشف عظمة غنانا بالمسيح ، و عظمة قوتنا بالمسيح ، و عظمة انتصارنا بالروح الساكن فينا ، و تستعلن أمجاد الرب في ضعفنا البشري 
ë بالصلاة الدائمة نشبع من الله و نستعلن قوة الروح في ضعفنا، فنمتلئ حبا و نشكر الله دائما لأننا نملك أقوى قوة فى حياتنا
ëالصلاة الدائمة في وسط مشاغل النهار و هموم العمل و عثرات العالم تحفظ باب القلب مغلقا، و تخلق فيه جنة مغلقة
ëترديد اسم يسوع (صلاة يسوع) يثبت النفس في المسيح، حتى يصير اسم يسوع كالهواء الذي نتنفسه و كأن النفس تحيا بالمسيح
ëيارب... أنت تريد أن جميع الناس يخلصون، فأرجوك يا الهي أن تعطيني روح الصلاة من اجل جميع المسيئين و أن تعطيني روح حب للجميع
ëالوقوف المتواتر أمام الله يعكس نور الله على حياتنا، فنكتسب جمالا و نخيف الشيطان بصلواتنا 
ëإهمال الصلوات و محبة الحديث مع الناس و الضحك و الهزار أكثر من الوجود أمام الله. كل هذا يحتاج إلى حزن و بكاء
ë إن وقفة صلاة أمام الله بعيدا عن العالم هي بالحق دخول في لانهائيات الله
ë بالصلاة ترتفع أفكارنا إلى السماويات و نحيا – و نحن بعد على الأرض – في الأبديات .... 
*

*:download:*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

* 
كتب بقلم قديسنا العظيم ابونا بيشوى كامل​



 
كتب ابونا بيشوى كامل​




 
نبذات روحية هادفة 1​

 
نبذات روحية هادفة 2​

 
صلاة يسوع​

 
بذل الذات​

 
رحلات مع المسيح​

 
الرعاية فى الكنيسة​


 
إمسك بالخشبة​

 
إيمان كنيستنا القبطية الأرثوذكسية​

 
+ + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + + +​



 
اتمنى ان تكون رحلتنا الصغيرة دى عجت حضراتكم بعد ما سمعنا الوعظات والترانيم وشفنا الصور وقرينا الاقوال والكتب مع بعض واخدنا بركة قديسنا العظيم ابونا بيشوى كامل واستفادنا روحيا فى الايام الجميلة اللى بنعيش فيها فى الصوم​



 
كل سنه وحضراتكم بخير وصحة وسلام ​




 
+ + +​



 
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم ​






 
منقول



​ 



:download:​*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

:download: 










































:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

اقوال ابونا بيشوى كامل عن التوبة والاعتراف


+ التوبة للنفس كمخاض المرأة . ولكن نصيبها رؤية المسيح كما ترى المرأة طفلها مولوداً . 
+ الانسان المسيحى انسان يجدد ذهنه دائماً بالتوبة وليس حياته .لأن الحياة تجدد مرة واحدة بالميلاد الثانى . أما تجديد الذهن فعملية يومية تتم بالتوبة . 
+ فى اللحظة التى يسقط فيها الانسان فى نقد الآخرين، فى اللحظة عينها تهرب منه التوبة . 
+ التوبة عمل إيجابى لا تقف عند مجرد عدم فعل الشر ، بل تنتهى إلى الشوق إلى فعل الخير . 
+ التوبة فى المسيحية قيامة مفرحة سعيدة نهايتها حضن الآب وقبلاته حيث الفرح والسلام والطهارة والشبع. 
الابن الضال : كان يرى الحلة الأولى المعمودية والحياة مع المسيح قيداً .. أما الآن فإنه يراها عمق الحرية . 
كان يرى العجل المسمن أكلة مصحوبة بالقيود .. أما الآن فأصبح يرى فيها جسد الرب " أكلة القائمين من الموت " . 
كان يرى فى وصايا أبيه سجناً وقيوداً .. أما الآن فإنه يرى فيها رباطات المحبة وأحضان الآب وقبلاته . 
+ الرب يظهر بذاته للنفس التائبة ليقيمها . 
+ اعتراف بلا توبة لا قيمة له . 
+ المرأة الخاطئة أجمل مفهوم للخلاص . 
+ التائبون أحسـن الكارزين فى الكنيسة وبسببهم يرجع الخطاة إلى الله . 
+ محبة الله للخطاة والتائبين أكثر من أولاده المواظبين على العبادة دون توبة . 
+ طوبى للزوانى التائبين لأنهم يسـبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت ، طوبـى 
للعشارين محبى المال ، والعالم وشهواته التائبين لأنهم يسبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت . 
+ التوبة عمل مستمر وتام . فهى امتداد للمعمودية . ويظل المسيحى يعيشها طول حياته . 
+ التوبة فعل مستمر .. صلب مستمر للذات ، ولشهوات الجسد وللعالم ونمو للإلتصاق بالمسيح .. ونمو فى محبة المسيح ، والحياة مع المسيح ، ولأجل المسيح . 
+ الخطية لها ثمار ردية : مرض .. ألم .. عدم سلام قلق .. ضيق .. اضطراب .. خوف .. حقد .. شهوة .. إلخ . 
والانسان الذى يعيش تحت نيرها فهو يجنى ثمارها الذى لم يحس بخطاياه ، والذى مازال ساقطاً فى كبريائه وبره الذاتى صعب عليه أن يتلامس مع يسوع .. أى مخلص حياته . 
+ لا تقل غيرى يخطئ .. لأن الدفاع وعدم الاعتراف = الكبرياء . 
+ كل الشر فى حياتنا سببه نحن وليس الله ، أو الظروف ، أو المجتمع . 
+ السقوط ليس معناه تغير الطبيعة ، ولكن معناه تلوث الطبيعة . 
إن صرفت وجهك عن خطاياك ووضعتها خلفك على ظهرك . فإن الله سيراها ولا يصرف وجهه عنها . إذاً ضع آثامك أمامك إن كنت تريد أن الله لا يراها . 
+ الله لا يهلك خاطئاً إلاَّ إذا استنفذ كل الوسائل فى توبته . 
+ أنا انسان دائماً تحت الخطية .. ربما يعبر الملاك فى أى وقت يجدنى متسلحاً فى دم المسيح .. يرى العـلامة ويعبر عنى . 
+ وقفتى أمام تيار الدم .. اعتراف قبل الصلاة بخطيتى وضعفى ومسكنتى . 
+ الإنسان على صورة الله مخلوق . عندما يتوب الانسان تحت أقدام يسوع .. يرى فى يسوع الصورة المفقودة .. يرى الجمال الأصلى المفقود .. 
+ طالما تجملت بالمساحيق .. وتجملت بالملابس .. وتجملت بالخلاعة .. ووقفت 
أمام المرآة لتنظر جمالها .. وإذ بها ترى قبحاً ورذيلة وشر يخفى تحتـه جمالاً 
حقيقياً مفقوداً .. ولكن تحت أقدام يسوع وجدت صورتها المفقودة فأحبتها .. ولا ترضى أن تتركها فتفقد صورتها الأولى . 
+ الوقوف تحت قدمى يسوع هو تلذذ بصورة الانسان الأولى وللجمال المفقود . 
+ لا يوجد شئ يسبب فرحاً للانسان إلاَّ إحساسه بالتغيير من الداخل ، وإحساسه بالقوة فيه فى الداخل ، وإحساسه بالمسيح غير المحدود يحيا فيه فى الداخل . 
+ أحياناً يفرح الانسان بمال أو فستان أو مركز .. ولكن الفرح الحقيقى هو الإحساس بقوة التغيير .. قوة حياة المسيح فينا . 
+ هذا هو سر المسيحية : الفرح الذى لا ينطق به .. فرح القوة الداخلية . 
+ نينوى مدينة عظيمة لله .. فى توبتها المقبولة .. فى الدرس الذى أعطته للعالم كله .. فى صومها .. فى صلاتها .. فى إيمانها . 
+ إذا صدأ الحديد ليس معناه تغير طبيعته ، ولكن إذا مسح الصدأ بالصنفرة تظهر الطبيعة الأولى من جديد . 
النفس التى تحيا التوبة .. تظهر الطبيعة الجديدة . 
النفس التى تمتلئ بالروح ، بالصلاة ، بالحب .. تظهر فيها الطبيعة الجديدة . 
+ إذا كانت توبة فرد تجعل ملائكة السماء تفرح .. فكم يكون توبة مجموعة خدام أو أسرة أو مدينة بأكملها!! 
+ التوبة إرتفاع إلى أعلى جبل التجلى حيث الفرح الدائم وحيث الابتعاد عن الأرضيات . 
+ أعطنى يارب أن أصعد إلى أعلى الجبل خذنى خذنى هذا حقى أنا ابنك . 
+ إن الرب لم يمنحنى المغفرة فقط بل منحنى الروح القدس ، وبالروح القدس عرفت الله نفسه . 
منــاجاة
الهى أعطنى أن أعترف بقوة لكى تصير خطيتى أمامى .. وأعطنى أن أذكرها كل حين كى لا أعود إليها وأتمتع ببركات التوبة . 
فى المساء أقف أمامك وأقول العمل الذى أعطيتنى قد أتممته .. أشكرك وأعتذر عن إنحرافاتى الفكرية ، ونسيانى وعدم تسليمى أحياناً .. وتكون ختام صلاتى هو الارتماء فى حضن الآب كابن صانع مشيئة أبيه . 
+يا نفسى اعترفى بأن مياه العالم ولذته لن تشبعكِ ،اعترفى بخطيتك ، الرب يسوع عطشان لخلاصكِ . 
+ التوبة ليست من صنع الانسان لذلك يقول أرمياء النبى " توبنى يارب فأتوب" . 
+ سر التوبة هو عمل الروح القدس باستمرار فى حياة العروس من أجل غسلها " بالدم " وتقديسها وتبريرها باسم الرب وبروح الهنا ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) . 
+ عندما تدعو الكنيسة للتوبة .. أى تكنس بيتها للبحث عن الدرهم المفقود .. يلقى الروح القدس أشعته على النفوس المخلصة لتتوب وتعلن عن وجودها . 
+ الروح لا يثمر ثمر البر إلا فى النفس التائبة . 
+ التوبة هى أهم علامات الحب . 
+كلما أحس التائب بأنه أحزن بخطيته الرب الذى أحبه وأن صليب يسوع المسيح مرفوع أساساً من أجل غسل خطاياه وخلاصه منها كلما كانت توبته سليمة وصادقة. 
+ هناك إذاً توبة مزيفة فيها خداع للنفس .. وتوبة حقيقية من عمل الروح القدس. 
+ كل لحظة يهمل " الانسان " التوبة يفقد قوة القيامة . لأنه يعيش ضعف الفتور وقوة السقوط . 
+ التوبة لا تقف عند الندم على الخطية ولكنها تتقدم خطوة أخرى إيجابية . وهى كيف يبدأ التائب حياة جديدة مع الله ؟! 
+ التوبة تتدرج من الحزن على خطايا واضحة مثل القتل والزنا والسب والشتيمة والحلفان والسرقة .. إلى إدراك أن عدم المحبة ( محبة أخيك كنفسك ) هى قتل . " من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس " ( 1 يو 3 : 15 ) .. إلى أن النظرة الشريرة هى زنا ومحبة المديح هى سرقة مجد الله . 
+ لقد ارتبط سر التوبة بالقيامة ارتباطاً مستمراً بدون انفصال لحظة واحدة . 
+ الاعتراف ليس سرد خطايا بل توبة وحزناً . لأنه " طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون " . 
+ الاعتراف المستمر يعمل على تنقية النفس ويدفعها لحياة جديدة .. خاصة عندما تؤهل لشركة جسد الرب ودمه . 


​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*أقوال عن السلوك المسيحي للقمص بيشوي كامل*


*+ المسيحى مجند للشهادة للمسيح بمحبته ، وبأعماله الحسنة ، وبمجاوبة كل من يسأله عن سر الرجاء .*
*+ للوسط الذى يعيش فيه الانسان أثر عميق فى تكوين ميوله واتجاهاته ، والتأثير على روحياته .. لذلك فى أكثر من مكان يحذر الكتاب المقدس من الأوساط الشريرة ويقول " اعتزلوا من وسطهم " .*
*+ أيها العزيز .. عليك أن تعمل كل جهدك فى أن تهرب من كل شر وشبه شر ..*
*+ واسمع نصيحة الرسول " أما الشهوات الشبابية فاهرب منها " ( 2 تى 2 : 22 ).*
*+ واسمع صـوت الملاك للـوط "اهرب إلى الجبـل" ( تك 19 : 17 ) .*
*+ اهرب من وقفة لا تمجد المسيح ..*
*+ اهرب من رحلة أو فسحة فيها عثرة ..*
*+ اهرب من أصدقاء يبعدونك عن محبة المسيح ..*
*+ اهرب من كتاب يفسد روحك ..*
*+ اهرب إلى جبل الصلاة .. *
*+ اهرب لحياتك .*
*+ المسيحى هو انسان عندما يكره الخطية يتركها إلى الموت .. *
*+ ليس هناك ميوعة فى حياته . لأنه لا يعرف أنصاف الحلول ..*
*+ يجب أن نكثر من المطانيات بانسحاق .. والسجود فى الصلاة .. والجلوس فى المتكأ الأخير .. والإحساس بأنى أول الخطاة ـ وعدم الإدانة ( لأن الإدانة تعنى أنى أبر من غيرى ) ـ وأن نقلل من الضحك والهزار ـ ونكثر من الحزن على الخطية، والبكاء فى الصلاة مع الفرح والابتهاج بالخلاص .*
*+ ما بالك لو تحدثنا عن اهتمامنـا بالأمور المادية ـ عدم القناعة ـ التذمر ـ*
*الحديث المستمر عن الغلاء ، الهجرة مشاكل العمل ـ ثم لو تحدثنا عن الاهتمام بماتش الكورة وإلخ .. وبعد ذلك كله نقول " طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون " !!*
*+ اختفاء الشكر من حياة المسيحى هو فشل فى المحبة وكثرة الشكوى والتذمر هو حالة مرضية فى المحبة .*
*+ اجتماعاتنا محتاجة لصلوات لأجل توبة النفوس البعيدة ، والنفـوس الموجـودة فيها أيضاً حتى يعمل فيها الروح القدس .*
*+ الانسان فى يد الله .. يعمل الله به كل شىء ـ يعمل المعجزات .. يستطيع الانسان كل شىء بالله العامل فيه .*
*كل شاب أو شابة ، أو رجل أو إمرأة يثبت فى المسيح بالصلاة الدائمة يصبح مجرد ذكر اسمه قوة لا يستهان بها .. ومجرد اسمه كرازة ..*
*+ ماذا نقول عن معاملة الفقراء فى الكنائس .. هل عصب المحبة يربطنا بهم عن طريق الرأس ؟ .. أم نحن نسحق نفوسهم ونذلهم ليس إلاَّ أننا نحن فقراء فى المحبة . فضمر العصب الذى يربطنا بالرأس .*
*+ الكنيسة ليست مجرد مجموعة أفراد .. بل أعضاء فى جسد المسيح .. يربطهم عصب المحبة بالرأس .*
*+ هناك فرق بين انسان يقدم ماله للفقراء شفقة عليهم وبين انسان يصنع هذا الأمر من أجل المسيح .*
*+ الانسان الذى امتلأ قلبه بمحبة المسيح ، وبالأعمال المقدسة النافعة هو انسان يتساءل هل يوجد وقت فراغ ؟!*
*+ إذا إمتلأ القلب بمحبة المسيح لم تعد التسلية إلاَّ أمراً عابراً فى حياة المسيحى .*
*+ الحياة فى المسيح هى حركة .. وخبرة .. وتجديد .. ونمو بالروح لا يتوقف ..*
*منــاجـاة : *
*عثرة لكِ يا نفسـى عـندما لا تحـتملين من يخدش كرامتك .. لا فى المنزل ، *
*ولا فى العمل .. ولا حتى فى خدمة الكنيسة .*
*+ عثرة لك يا نفسى عندما تشتهين المتكأ الأول ، وصوت الرب يدعوك إلى المتكأ الأخير ..*
*+ عثرة لك يا نفسى التى تقيمين حفلاتك لأصدقائك ، وأغنياء جيرانك ولا تدعين العرج والجدع والمساكين ..*
*+ ربى يسوع .. أوصيتنى بالصدق .. والمحبة .. والمواجهة فى شجاعة واتضاع.. والزهد .. وانكار الذات ..*​*+ وتحذرنى من الأساليب الاجتماعية العالمية .. وتقول لى : الماء الذى يعطيه العالم الذى يشرب منه يعطش .. أما الماء الذى أعطيه أنا.. فالذى يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد *
*( يو 4 : 13 ، 14 ) .*

*:download:*

*تابعوا لو حبيتم *

*:download:*​


----------



## النهيسى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*هذا الموضوع مميز جدا


انا بحب الموضوع عن أى قديس يكون متكامل

مثل موضوعك

من سيرته ومعجزاته ,,,, ألخ



الرب يباركك


مشكور جدا جدا جدا


​*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*أقوال عن البيت المسيحي للقمص بيشوي كامل 


*
*+ المسيحية حياة والبيت هو المجال العملى لهذه الحياة .*
*+ محبة الله والصلاة والصوم وقراءة الانجيل ، ومحبة الآخرين ، وعدم مسك السيرة ، والإدانة ، وحياة الإيمان ، والشكر ، والاحتمال والاتضاع كلها يحياها الطفل فى البيت . *
*+ الأسرة التى تلتف يومياً حول مذبح الصلاة العائلى ، وكلمات الإنجيل المقدس.. ينشأ شبابها فى هدوء نفسى ، وشبع روحى ، وحب للقداسة .*
*+ البيت الذى يحـرم أطفاله من العطـف بسبب انهماك الوالـدين فى العمل يـزرع فى الأطفـال بذرة الانحراف والتمرد وسرعة الانزلاق .*
*+ إن كثرة التذمر والشكوى التى نبديها أمام أولادنا ستنتج لنا جيلاً من الضعفاء الخائفين .*
*+ وحاجتنا اليوم هى إلى سماع صوت الرب " أنا هو لا تخافوا " ( مر 6 : 50 ) .*
​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن المسيحي والمسيحية للقمص بيشوي كامل

*المسيحية هى حياة المسيح فى أولاده** .*
*+ المسيحية ليست هى وصايا سامية ولكنها حياة بالمسيح . فالمسيح يحيا فىَّ وروحه القدوس يسكن فىَّ ، وجسده ودمه هما طعامى والمسيح هو نور حياتى وهو طريقى وليس مجرد مرشد للطريق . والمسيح الحال فىَّ هو قوتى وغلبتى وليس الغلبة أمر يأتى لى من الخارج** .*
*+ ليست المسيحية تنفيذ لوصايا مستحيلة بالنسبة للبشر لكن المسيحية هى حياة يسوع فى البشر .*



*+ المسيحية تكشف عن حضن المسيح ولذة الحياة فيه . هل اختبرت ذلك يا أخى؟!!*




*+ المسيحية ليست فيها انطواء على النفـس بل حـرية إيجابية.*




*+ المسيحية شجاعة فى ضبط النفس .. وقوة الإيمان.. وعمق فى الحب .. شجاعة فى الترك .. كما فعل الأنبا أنطونيوس .*




*+ ليس فى المسيحية شيخوخة ولا يأس .*




*+ إن حياتنا اليوم ما هى إلاَّ ثمرة دم المسيح .*




*+ حياة المسيحى هى حياة مغسولة بقوة الدم ـ قادرة على عبور الخطية واغراء العالم وضيقاته كل لحظة .*




*+ المسيحى الذى قد رسم أمام عينيه يسوع المسيح مصلوباً .. يسلك فى النصرة الدائمة لأن المهلك يرى علامة الصليب ويهرب .*




*+ المسيحى انسان عابر طريق يسعى للوصول لهدف..*




*+ المسيحى المجاهد . له عدو صياد ينصب له فخاخاً .*




*+ المسيحى الذى لا يصلى لمَن أساء إليه أو إلى مسيحه هو مسيحى كاذب .*




*+ والمسيحى الذى لا يحب كل الناس من كل لون وجنس ودين هو مسيحى منافق.*




*+ والمسيحى الذى يحمل صليباً ولا يغفر أو يصلى لمَن أساء إليه كما غفر المسيح لصالبيه ودافع عنهم على الصليب .. ليست له معرفة بالصليب .*




*+ المسيحى عليه أن يعيش بلا هم .. فلا سند للانسان إلاَّ الله وحده الذى خلصه وفداه ويرعاه ويحصى شعور رأسه .*




*+ مكان العالم بالنسبة للمؤمن وراء ظهره ، وعينه شاخصة دائماً للأمام ولا ينظر إلى الخلف " ليس أحد يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء يصلح لملكوت*




*الله " ( لو 9 : 62 ) .*




*+ انظر لنفسك أنك فى مستوى أرفع من هذا العالم التافه.*




*+ فأنت الآن بعد أن كبرت عندما تنظر إلى أطفال تلعب تقول : ( بلاش كلام فاضى ) . أصبحت هذه الأمور ليس لها قيمة عندك .*​*:download:*​​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ كل أمر يمكن أن يربكك القه خلفك . وقد يعيده عليك الشيطان وقد لا تنجح 100% لكن املأ قلبك بالرجاء وقل : " لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى إذا سقطت أقوم " *



*( مى 7 : 8 ) . *




*+ إذا ذهبت للعمل وضايقونى قليلاً على درجة وشوية الكلام الفاضى اللى بنسمعه.. فوجدت أفكارى تعطلت وتعبت نفسى .. واضطربت أسأل أين أنا الآن ؟*




*+ العالم وراء ظهـرى .. ونظرى لكنعـان . فليأخـذوا الدرجة لأنى سآخذ 100 درجة فوق فى السماء.. وحتى إذا أخذت الدرجة هل لها علاقة بموضوع السماء ؟ ليس لها علاقة !!*




*+ لا تهتموا بالغد أى اعملوا ولا تحملوا هماً فشعور رؤوسكم محصاة .. أنتم أفضل من عصافير كثيرة ..*




*+ الماضى لنتركه لدم المسيح الذى طهرنا من كل خطية . والمستقبل لا نهتم به " *




*لا تهتموا بالغد " .*




*+ أما الحاضر فأنا ابن الله المحبوب وأقول : " لتكن مشيئتك يا أبانا " .*​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ القديسون الذين ساروا فى الخطوات العملية التى رسمها الرب يسوع بدقة وبأمانة قد أعطوا مسيحيتنا الصبغة العملية .*




*+ النفوس العابدة ينفتح قلبها لكى تطل على الأبدية . *




*+ فتفرح دائماً بالمسيح رجاها الذى يتحدى الموت والعالم الحاضر وتجتاز آلام العالم وتجاربه بإيمان الحياة فى المسيح التى لا موت فيها أبداً بل حياة وحب وسلام .*




*+ السلوك الخارجى دائماً ثمرة الحياة الداخلية .*




*+ تتميز حياة المسيحى بأن حياته هى حركة عبور مستمر من مجد إلى مجد . *




*+ المسيحية هى حب للمسيح من كل القلب ..*




*+ هى حب مبذول حتى الدم المسفوك ..*




*هى جهاد حتى الدم ..*




*+ الله وحده غايتنا فى كل شىء .. هو خالقنا ونحن ملكه . فعلينا أن نثمر لأجله كالشجرة لصاحبها .*




*+ الانسان له سلطان على كل شىء . ولكنه وكيل سيعطى حساب الوكالة .*




*+ هو ليس صاحب الأرض ولكنه مأخوذ منها . لذلك يهتم بها ولكنه سيتركها يوماً .*




*+ حجم الانسان ليس هو حجم جسده البشرى .. ولكن هو حجم الله بروحه الساكن فيه .*




*+ جليات رمز للعالم .. له قوة مادية كبيرة ..*




*+ وداود رمز للمسيحى الوديع معه الله .*




*+ جليات الضخم + ترس ورمح وسيف = لا شىء .*




*+ داود الصغير الوديع الأعزل + الله = ما لا نهاية .*




*+ إن التصق الانسان بالله صار عظيماً .*




*+ وإن التصق بالأرض صار حقيراً دنيئاً .*




*+ فرح المسيحى ناتج عن وجود الله واتحاده بطبيعتنا .*




*+ يجب أن يتجلى الانسان بصفات الله ، ويحافظ على هذه الصورة . وصفات الله هى : المحبة .. الوداعة الطهارة .. إلخ .*




*+ الانسان يميل للكبرياء ولا يغلبه إلاَّ تواضع المسيح .*




*+ الانسان حياته فى صلته بالله ..وعريه ، وخطيته ، وموته فى إنفصاله عن الله.. وإحساسه بذات مستقلة عن الله .*




*+ قيمة الانسان لا تزيد عن حفنة التراب ..*




*+ ولكن البعض صاروا عظماء يقدسهم العالم ويكرمهم للآن .. هؤلاء الذين التصقوا بالرب وصاروا كباراً جداً مثل نوح البار ، وإبراهيم رجل الإيمان ، ويعقوب المحب للاله ، ويوسف الصديق .*




*+ يقاس الانسان بقوة شخصيته ، وبنائه الداخلى .. *




*والمقياس هو مدى عمل الله فى حياة هذا الانسان .*




*+ الشخصية المتكاملة فى المسيحية ليست هى الشخصية التى تعودت حسب منطق العالم اللف والدوران والكذب تحت اسم الشطارة أو الحكمة .. بل هذه حكمة شيطانية .*




*+ إن النفس الروحانية لا تسعى لاكتساب تقدير أى خليقة .. إذ هى تعرف جيداً أنه لا حق لها فى ذلك .. فيسوع وحده هو سيد النفوس وملكها الأوحد الذى يحق له كل حب ومجد . *




*+ القديسون هم أناس بشر إلى أقصى حد . أكثر من جميع الناس يعرفون ضعفهم وحقارتهم كبشر .*




*+ الجسد الروحانى المأخـوذ من المسـيح ليس للحية سـلطان عليه بل أعطانـا*




*السـلطان أن نـدوس الحيـات والعقارب .*




*+ سر سعادة المسيحى هو أن يضع مستقبله كله فى يد الآب ضابط الكل . *




*+ قلب مفرغ للمسيح وحده يردد دائماً " رئيس هذا العالم آت ولكن ليس له فىّ شئ " . *




*+ ليتنى أسبح مع الملائكة .. أفرح بالخلاص بخاطئ يتوب .. وأسرع مع الرعاة.. عدم تأجيل لا كعيسو .. وأسجد مع المجوس ، خضوع وتسليم ...*




*+ حياة المسيحى عبارة عن طريق مملوء بالصلبان اللذيذة التى ينتهى كل منها بالمجد . *




*+ انسان يخاف العيش بأمانة لئلا يفتقر ... هو مسيحى كاذب . *




*انسان يسمى اسم غير مسيحى خوفاً من المستقبل ... هو مسيحى كاذب .*




*+ انسان يهاجر ويترك كنيسته ، خوفاً من أن يجوع أولاده فى المستقبل ... هو مسيحى كاذب .*




*+ ليكن هدفك هو الحياة مع يسوع وليس مجرد ذكر الاسم ( اسم يسوع ) وردده بفرح وسرور وهدوء . *




*+ إذا عاش الانسان باحثاً عن اللذة وكاتماً إياها فى ذاته يملأ حياته بالأفكار الجنسية ، وتتحول حياته إلى جحيم مشتعل . *




*+ أكبر مكافأة للانسان المخلص أن يكون على صورة المسيح .*




*+ الله له مقاصد فى حياة كل انسان يصل إليها بكل الطرق .*




*+ هل أنا سائر حياتى فى دائرة مقاصد الرب ؟!*




*+ مَن أراد أن يسير فى مقاصدى (أى يكون لى تلميذاً) ينكر نفسه .. يحمل صليبه.. ويتبعنى .*




*+ الوحدانية والشركة فى الـزواج المسـيحى تعنى أولاً وأخيراً الشركة والوحدانية فى الله رأس الأسرة .*




*+ إن الزواج ليس هو السماح القانونى لرغبتين جسديتين أو لحساب أحد منهم .. بل الزواج هو ظهور الحب الالهى فى الحب البشرى عن طريق السر .*




*+ إن كلمة عذراء ليست تعنى عدم الزواج . بل تعنى عذراوية القلب . أى عدم ارتباطه بشئ فى العالم ، وتفرغه بالكامل لحب العريس السماوى .*




*+ بقدر ما تشتهى النفس بقدر ما يعطيها الله ..*




*+ بقدر شهوة النفس للمسيح بقدر ما تأخذ ..*




*+ فالذى طلب إكليل شهادة .. أخذ .*




*+ والذى طلب بتولية ... أخذ .*




*+ والذى طلب مجرد حياة مسيحية عادية أخذ .*




*+ المسيح يعطى على أساس مقياسين :*




*المقياس الاول شهوة النفس والمقياس الثانى : حسب غناه .*




*+ المسيح أعطانا لا أن نعرفه أو نؤمن به بل أن نحيا به وأعطانا روحـه لا ليعلمنا فقط بل ليسكن فينا ويغيّر شكلنا ، ويجدد ذهننا ، ويأخذ كل يوم مما للمسيح ويعطينا.*




*الحياة فى المسيح هى حركة ، وخبرة ، وتجديد ، ونمو بالروح لا يتوقف .*




*+ المسيحية هى تبعية المسيح .. وخط سير المسيح هو المذود .. جثسيمانى .. الجلجثة .. القبر .. ثم القيامة . فتبعية المسيح إلى الأبدية هى مـرور بالضـرورة على جثسيمانى والجلجثة ..*




*+ جثسيمانى هو تسليم المشيئة " لا مشيئتى بل مشيئتك".*




*+ الجلجثة هى الثبات فى الصليب لكى " لا نحيا نحن بل المسيح يحيا فينا " .*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

لا تطلبى يا نفسى تعزية من الخارج .. إجعلى تعزيتكِ فى الله وحده .. " حبيبى لى وأنا له الراعى بين السوسن " ( نش 2 : 16 ) .
يا يسوعى .. إجعلنى غير خاضع لأحد فى هذا العالم إلاَّ لك ولكنيستك المقدسة..
هب لى ألاََّ أبالى بأمور الدنيا .. ولا أتأثر بالاستحسان ولا النقد ، وألاَّ يلهينى عنك تعدد واجباتى وعلاقاتى . 
إن المسيحية جاءت لتخلق شباباً وشابات يغلبون العالم بالصليب حتى الدم . 
إن الفراغ فى حياة الشباب ليس فراغاً من ناحية طول الوقت ... بل هو فراغ نفسى روحى .
إن إنحرافات الشباب اليوم سببها القلق والاضطراب .. 
وهم فى حاجة إلى نور المسيح وصدره الواسع .
المشكلة الحقيقية تكمن فى سطحية أبناء المسيح . فلو ضربوا بجذورهم فى الأعماق لتحولوا إلى منارة تهدى شباب العصر المتخبط . 
ليس الشيطان أقوى منك لأنك لست وحدك .
الشر ليس من طبيعتك لكنه كالزوان يغرسه فيك العدو فلا تيأس .. وعندما تقلع الزوان من قلبك يظهر لك جمالها (طبيعتك) 
مشاكل الشاب عندما تحل بالاشباع الجنسى ، وتركيز الحديث مع الشباب عن الكبت والاختلاط ، والجنس أكثر من الحديث عن المسيح والتوبة ... كل هذا بلا شك هو جنوح من السفينة ( سفينة حياتنا ) لتصطدم بصخرة هذا العالم . 
إذا ترك الانسان زمام حياته يتحول إلى أسير لأهوائه وعبد لمطالبها المهلكة . 
يا أحبائى الشبان ـ إن يسوع القائم بجراحاته أكبر شهادة لكم على القوة الكامنة فيكم ... العالم جرحه وهو غلب العالم ... 
العالم كل يوم يجرحكم .. فانظروا لرئيس إيمانكم يسوع الغالب . 
خطايانا جرحته ... وهو غلب وقام بآثار جراحاته .. انظروا إلى رئيس إيمانكم .
المسيحى الذى يتمسك بالحـق فى حياته وعمله يتهمه زملاؤه أنه غير متفتح الذهن ... المسيحى المتسامح يتهمونه بالعبط ...
+ الذى يترك العالم ليعبد الله فى دير يتهمونه بالهروب ...
+ الانسان الشهوانى هو عريان من ثوب الطهارة ...
+ الانسان الغضوب والحقود هو عريان من ثوب المحبة ...​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الإيمان للقمص بيشوي كامل




*
+ الإيمان هو القوى المحركة للسفينة فى وسط بحر هذا العالم المتلاطم .

+ أساس إيماننا الأرثوذكسى يختلف عن أى إيمان . فهو ليس مجرد إيمان بقوة الله وعظمته وسلطانه وأن السموات تحدث بمجده والفلَكَ يخبر بعمل يديه ..​*


*
+ إنما يعنى أن هناك إضافة الهية غير محدودة لبشريتنا المحدودة هذه الإضافة اللانهائية لله لطبيعتنا الضعيفة أعطت الانسان المسيحى أن يدخل فى اللانهائيات، ويعمل بامكانيات الله اللانهائية .​*


*
+ المسيحية ليست أخلاقيات بل هى حياة المسيح فى البشر .​*


*
+ الأخلاقيات بدون المسيح تضخيم للذات . ولكن فى المسيح هى رائحة المسيح الذكية .​*


*
+ ليس عدو للانسان ولا للخدمة أخطر من الذات .​*


*
+ الانسان العادى إرادته تقف عند حد . أما المسيحى فالاراده عنده = إرادته الضعيفة + إرادة الله فيه .​*


*
وهنا يرتفع مستوى إرادتنا إلى ما لا نهاية إلى الموت .​*


*
+ الإرادة المسيحية تصل إلى الذبح " من أجلك نمات كل النهار " .​*


*
+ الإيمان بالمسيح المذبوح لأجلنا فى ذبيحة القداس يلهب قلبنا فتدرك بذل الله إلى المنتهى .. إلى الذبح ..​*

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ محصلة صومنا = صوم ربنا يسوع بلا أكل + صومنا الضعيف = صوماً عظيماً جداً ومقبولاً .*​


*
+ احتمال المسيح إلى ما لانهاية على الصليب + احتمالى البشرى المحدود الضعيف = احتمال بالمسيح رئيس إيماننا ومكمله = احتمال إلى ما لا نهاية ..​*


* 
+ نحن نملك امكانية نقل الجبال .. وإن كانت المسيحية لا تدعو للحركات التظاهرية البهلوانية لكى تنقل كل يوم جبلاً ولكن نحن نملك إمكانية نقل الجبال .. لنا أن ننقل جبال الكراهية من على قلوبنا وقلوب الآخرين بالمسيح الموجود فينا .​*


*
+ المسيح هو الحياة .. وثباتى فيه يعنى حياتى الأبدية. وانفصالى عنه يعنى موتى.​*


*
+ الإيمان المسيحى مبنى على وجود الله فى حياتنا ، معنى ذلك أننا بالإيمان نحصل على إمكانيات غير محدودة لله الحال فينا فنستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينا ، ونكتشف أن لنا فى المسيح قامة أكبر بلا مقارنة من قامتنا البشرية .​*


*
+ إن القوة فى المسيحية ليست قوة السيف ولكنها قوة الإيمان والصلاة إن قوة السيف تنهار أمام الجارية . أما قوة الإيمان فتعبر التجربة بالصلاة.​*


*
+ فى هذا العصر المادى يجحد البعض المسيح الذى فداهم بدمه من أجل المال أو الجنس . وعنهم يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول : " يصلبون لأنفسهم ابن الله ثانية ويشهرونه " ( عب 6 : 6 ) .​*


*
+ فهل يظن هؤلاء المساكين أن المال أو شهوة الجنس أغلى من دم المسيح وأغلى من الروح القدس الذى سكن فينا بمسحة الميرون !!​*


*
+ كان أحـد القديسـين ساكناً فـى وسـط المدافن ، فرأى منظر ملائكة محيطين بانسان ميت جحد المسيح قبل موته ثم سمع صوت العذراء تقول لهم : ​*

*
( انزعوا ميرون ابنى يسوع المسيح منه ) . ​*


*
لا أمان بدون إيمان .​*


*
+ الإيمان هو قوة الموتور التى تحرك سفينة الخدمة وسط بحر العالم المتلاطم .​*


*
+ الإيمان هو لثمر رقم 7 من ثمار الروح القدس تعطى بالامتلاء بروح الله بالصلاة ، والتوبة ، وأعمال المحبة . ​*


*
+ الإيمان شجرة تنمو باستمرار . ​*


*
+ الإنسان يريد أن يرى بعينيه ليؤمن .. ولكن إيمان إبراهيم هو ثقة فى كلام الله قبل أن يرى أوعكس ما يرى. ​*


*
آمن بأنه ذاهب إلى أرض تفيض لبناً وعسلاً وهو لم يرها .. ​*


*
آمن بنسل وإمرأته عاقر .. آمن بقيامة اسحق رغم ذهابه ليذبحه . ​*


*
+ الإيمان جعل شخصية إبراهيم عظيمة .. ​*


*
+ ضعف الإيمان جعل لوط حقيراً . ​*


*
+ عندما انتصر الرب .. انتصر لنا .. ​*


*
+ فالنصرة حدث ماضٍٍٍٍٍ فى حياتنا . وما علينا إلاً أن نكتشفه بالإيمان . ​*


*
+ لولا الشهداء ما بقى لنا إيمان وما ظهرت قوة المسيحية وقوة الوصية وحلاوة الصليب وقوته وحكمته .. ​*


*
+ السلبية ينطوى تحتها الخوف .. قلة الإيمان .. الإحساس بالضعف .. الأنانية .. وضعف الشخصية . ​*


*
+ أما الإيجابية ففيها قوة الإيمان . الثقة بالله .. المحبة الإحساس بآلام الآخرين .. قوة الشخصية . ​*


*
+ البركة التى تؤخذ من الله تؤخذ بالطاعـة ، والإيمـان كإبراهيم .. وتؤخذ بالجهاد والصراع فى الصلاة حتى مطلع الفجر كيعقوب . ​*


*
+ الحرية أخذتها فعلاً بالمعمودية . لذلك فالإيمان مع العمل إثبات إيمانى بأنى حرّ. ​*


*
+ كل مواجهة مع المسيح هى صلاة تجديد .. ​*


*
وكل صلاة هى خبرة إيمانية .. ​*


*
وكل خبرة إيمانية هى حياة أبدية . ​*


*
+ السير فى البرية ليس فيه أمان إلاَّ إذا آمنا أن الله موجود معنا لا يفارقنا . ​*



*
منــاجاة : ​*


*
سمعان لن يرى الموت قبل أن يعاين المسيح الرب..​*


*
أى ضمان أعظم من هذا .. أريد هذا الضمان أن لا أرى الموت قبل أن أعاين المسيح.. بالإيمان .. وبعد الموت بالعيان . ​*


*
+ الإيمان : ليس هو نظرية .. بل قوة قادرة على تغيير الحياة . ​*


*
+ هذه القوة تبدأ بمواجهة مع أنفسنا داخل أنفسنا فى حضرة الله بكل صبر وطول أناة وبصلاة . ​*


*
+ النفس المؤمنة ، تملك كنوز الحكمة والمعرفة والغنى ... التى هى يسوع المسيح .​*


*
+ بالايمان نغلب القلق ، ونحطم الخوف . ​*


*
+ إيماننا الحى هو الرد العملى والبرهان الواضح على صحة الطريق المسيحى ، وحاجة النفس البشرية إليه . ​*


*
+ حين نستخدم أسلوب الحسابات نقف عن عمل الله. ​*


*
ويتخلى الله عنا ...​*


*
لقد استخدم فيلبس هذا الأسلوب ... ومد الرب يده الأمينة فبارك فى القليل ليصبح كثيراً ويفيض .​*


*
+ كنيستنا غنية بالإيمان ، ولا يليق أن نضيع هذا التراث بضعفنا . ليتنا نسلم السلاح (الإيمان) لأولادنا .​*


*
+ ليتنا نسلمهم روح الرضى والشكر والثقة المطلقة فى إله محب وقادر على كل شئ .​:download:​*


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن معرفة الله للقمص بيشوي كامل


*
+ الله لا يُعرف بالعقل .. فالعقل محدود وكيف يدرك الله غير المحدود مهما كانت قدرته .​*

*
+ الله غير المحدود يعلن ذاته للانسان المحدود بواسطة روحه القدوس حسب قول الإنجيل " لا يقدر أحد أن يعرف الله إلا بالروح القدس " .​*


*
+ الله طبيعته حب .. فالمحبة مع الإتضاع والصلاة هى المسار الوحيد لإدراك الله، وأى مسار خارج من الانسان لإدراك الله غير مسار المحبة ما هو إلا إنحراف بالانسان نحو الكراهية التى تنتهى بالأنانية ، أى دوران الانسان حول ذاته .. أى الأنا.​*


*
إنك تستطيع أن تلتقط صوتاً من محطة اذاعة تبعد آلاف الأميال منك لو ضبطـت تردد " الراديو " على تـردد محطة الإرسال . كذلك " الله محبة " ولن تصل إلى قلبك موجات إعلانات الله .. أى الحب الإلهى .. إلا إذا انفتح قلبك لحب الجميع ، وانضبط ترددى مع نغمة الحب الإلهى .​*



*
+ وفى هذا يقول الرسول " الذى لا يحب لم يعرف الله لأن الله محبة (1 يو 4 : 8 ).​*


*
+ إنهزام المحبة يعنى سقوطنا من الحياة إلى الموت ، ومن النور للظلمة ، ومن معرفة الله إلى إنكاره .​*


*
+ الكراهية هى انحراف مسارنا بعيداً عن الله .​*


*
+ الكراهية هى بداية فقداننا لله .​*


*
+ الكراهية هى تضخيم للذات التى أوصـانا المسـيح له المجد أول كل شئ بانكارها .​*


*
+ أيهما تختار : أن تهان ويهان مسيحك .. أم يظهر للعالم عجز وصية الإنجيل وبالذات وصيـة المحـبة التى هى خلاصـة الإنحيل كله ؟​*


*
+ من أجل ذلك يهان الإنجيل ويوصف بأنه نظرى بسببنا عندما لا نحب الآخرين ، أو عندما تدخل الكراهية قلوبنا .​*


*
+ إن الصلاة بدموع لأجل المسيئين إلينا هى الطريق لإنسكاب الحب الإلهى فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس .​*


*
+ إن لم أقدر أن أصلى لأجل المسيئين وكل الخطاة فأنا بذلك أحكم على نفسى أنى لست ثابتاً فى المسيح المصلوب والمتألم عنهم .​*


*
منـاجاة :​*


*
+ ياربى أنت تريد أن جميع الناس يخلصـون فأرجوك يا إلهى أن تعطينى روح الصلاة من أجل المسيئين ، وأن تعطينى روح الحب للجميع .​*


*
أيها الآب القدوس أنا أعلم أن فقدان الحب يسـاوى البعد عنك فأطلب إليك بتذلل ودموع وإنكسار قلب أن تنزع الكراهية من قلبى ومن الكنيسة كلها ، ومن قلب خدامها، ومن بيوتنا المسيحية ، ومن كل انسان يحمل اسمك .. لكى لا تكون الكراهية سبباً فى البعد عنك أو فى إبعاد الآخرين عنك ..​*

*
ربى يسوع : أعطنى لا أن أغفر للناس فقط بل أن أصلى لأجلهم حسب أمر إنجيلك فأكون مثل اسطفانوس .​*

*
+ فأنت يا إلهى أب كلك حب للبشرية ، وسكبت روح حبك فىّ وهذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك والحياة معك​*


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الطبيعة الجديدة للقمص بيشوي كامل


+ النفس التى تحيا التوبة ... تظهر طبيعتها الجديدة .
+ النفس التى تمتلئ بالروح : بالصلاة والحب تظهر فيها الطبيعة الجديدة .
+ السقوط ليس معناه تغيير الطبيعة . ولكن معناه تلوث الطبيعة .
+ إذا صدأ الحديد ليس معناه تغيير طبيعته .. ولكن إذا مسح الصدأ بالسنفرة يظهر الطبيعة لامعة من جديد .​:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الجنة المغلقة للقمص بيشوي كامل




*+ عندما نغلق باب القلب يتحول القلب إلى جنة يسوع يئن الروح من داخل بأنات لا يُنطق بها** .
**+ دخول المال إلى القلب ( الجنة المغلقة ) هو خيانة ربما يؤدى إلى بيع المسيح كيهوذا . إن لم يتدارك أمرها بسرعة .*
*+ دخول شهوات العالم واغراءاته ـ كذلك دخول شهوة فتاة إلى قلب الشاب*
*( جنة يسوع المغلقة ) هى خيانة لأن صاحب الجنة يسوع الطاهر مازال ساكناً فيها .*
*+ دخول المظهرية ومحبة العالم إلى قلب الفتاة خيانة . لأن قلبها هيكل لروح الله زارع الجنة وساكنها .*
*+ دخول العناد والكبرياء والتصلف إلى قلب المسيحى خيانة . لأن يسوع المتواضع الوديع ساكن فيها .*
*+ تسرب الخوف إلى قلب الكنيسة ( جنته المغلقة ) خيانة . لأن عمانوئيل إلهنا فى وسطها فلا تتزعزع إلى زمان .*
*+ الخيانة أن يأكل أحد غير يسوع من ثمره النفيس .*
*+ عندما يعطى الانسان المسيحى مواهب جنته وثمره النفيس التى زرعها الروح القدس للعالم وللشر وللغير .. فهذه خيانة ، كقول السيد : " أخذتِ أمتعة زينتكِ من ذهبى ومن فضتى التى أعطيتكِ .. ووضعت أمامها زيتى وبخورى وخبزى الذى أعطيتكِ .."(حز 16 : 15 ـ 22 ) .*
*+ فالخيانة أن يأخذ أولاد الله مواهبهم التى من الله ويقدمونها للعالم .*
*+ والخيانة أن يقطف العالم زهرة شبابى وقوتى ويمتص عواطفى المبكرة مع أنها كلها ثمر غرس الروح .*
*+ والخيانة أن تقدم العين نظرتها لغير يسوع .*
*+ والخيانة أن يقدم الفكر تأملاته الحلوة لغير صاحبه .*
*+ والخيانة أن تقطر الشفاه شهداً لغير يسوع .*
*+ والخيانة أن تقدم النفس رائحة أطيابها ( أعمالها ) لغير يسوع .*
*منـاجاة :*
*ربى يسوع .. نطلب إليك أن تكون كل نفس جنة مغلقة لك وحدك . وأن تكون الكنيسة كلها جنة مغلقة ، طفولة مغلقة ، وشباب مغلق ، شيخوخة مغلقة .*
*ربى يسوع .. نطلب إليك ألاَّ يأكل من ثمر جنتك النفيس إلاَّ أنت وحدك . وأن لا يتمتع برائحة ناردينها إلاَّ أنت وحدك . *
*العذراء والدة الإله كانت تحمل المسيح داخلها ولا تهتم لا بكثير ولا بقليل بما يقال عنها فى الخارج . لها مظهر بسيط فى الخارج ، أما فى الداخل فجنة بها كل ثمر نفيس وبها الحبيب نفسه .*​*ما أمجدكِ أيتها العذراء !! فإنه لم يدخل قلبكِ أو فكركِ أو خيالكِ إلاَّ يسوع .. ويسوع وحده*​

:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن التكريس للقمص بيشوي كامل 



*+ القلب المكرس قلب قد ختن بختان المسيح ( كو 2 : 1 ) . ختنه المسيح ختاناً أبدياً معلناً إنه صار مقدساً له . آمين** .
**+ كما كُرّس الهيكل الحجرى بالميرون كرست كل أعضائك به أيضاً*
*+ انظر إلى جسدك باحترام ووقار كوقوفك أمام الهيكل.*
*+ تكريس القلب لله معناه دخول القلب فى محبة الله وطاعته .*
*+ التكريس هو أن يكون هدف حركة الانسان وحياته هو الله .*
*+ التكريس دعوة لتحويل ما فى القلب لحساب المسيح. هو دعوة لتوجيه النفس إلى الملكوت الموجود داخل القلب " ملكوت الله داخلكم " .*
*+ يبدأ تكريس القلب بلقاء شخصى مع الرب يسوع كلقاء السامرية .. ولاوى .. وزكا .. والمجدلية ..*
*+ ويبدأ بتنفيذ وصية الرب يسوع ( 1 يو 2 : 3 ) .*
*+ ويبدأ بالترك .. محبة فى المسيح .. فتركت المرأة جرتها والأزواج .. وترك لاوى مكان الجباية .. وترك بطرس السفينة .. وأعطى زكا نصف أمواله للمساكين..*
*ويبدأ بدافع حب قوى للذى أخلى ذاته وأخذ شكل العبد .*
*إن السلوك الطيب الأخلاقى ليس معناه التكريس .*
*هناك فرق بين تكريس القلب لله والخدمة : ـ*
*أولاً : التكريس والدخول فى ملكية الذى اشترانا بدمه هى وصية إنجيلية*
*( 1 كو 6 : 19 ، 20 ) . أما الخدمة : فدعوة من صاحب الكرم .*
*ثانياً : تكريس القلب شرط أساسى للخدمة . والعكس الخدمة بدون تكريس ليست من أجل الله بل لحساب الذات .*
*متى ولمن نتحدث عن التكريس ؟*
*+ هو طبيعة الحياة مع المسيح .. فى كل وقت ولكل فئة .. وفى أى سن ..*
*+ القلب المكرس له ميل طبيعى للحديث المستمر مع يسوع .*
*+ القلب المكرس يحس بالشكر الدائم لأن نصيبه هو الرب .. قلب يعيش بلا هم لأن الرب ساكن فيه يدبر أمور حياته .. وكل الأمور تعمل معاً للخير .*
*+ القلب المكرس يعيش بعمق الحرية بلا شهوة للعالم . لأن الرب يسوع هو شهوته .. وبلا خوف لأن ليس لأحد سلطان عليه إن لم يكن قد أعطى من فوق .*
*+ إنه قلب يعيش فى سلام يفوق كل عقل .*
*+ حذار من الخلط بين الخدمة والتكريس .*
*+ الشخص الذى يكرس حياته للمسيح .. يعطى كل ماله لله .. بعدما يعطى الكل ( كل ما عنده ) يأخذ الكل الرب يسوع .*
*+ وبعدما يأخذ المسيح يقف كالجندى الشجاع على أهبة الاستعداد فى انتظار إشارة من صاحب الكرم بدعوة للخدمة .*
*+ ليس لنا أن نحدد نوع الدعوة .. ولكن علينا أن نستجيب للدعوة .*
*+ ما مصير الذين يخدمون بدون تكريس القلب أولاً ؟!*
*لابد لهم : إما أن يفتروا يوماً لأن للخدمة أتعابها التى لا يمكن احتمالها بدون تعزية من الله .*
*+ وإما أن ذاتهم ستـتضخم داخل الخدمـة فتصـبح خدمتهم مضادة لخدمة المسيح مع إنها داخل كنيسة المسيح.*
*إن الخدمة ثمرة طبيعية لتكريس القلب لله تحت قيادة الروح القدس*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن غسل الأرجل للقمص بيشوي كامل 


*+ سر غسل الأرجل هو سر الكرازة بإنجيل المسيح .. ما أعظم ما تصنعه الكنيسة لأجلنا** ..
**+ الكرازة بالإنجيل عظة بل " كما فعلت أنا بكم تصنعون أنتم أيضاً " يا ليتنا لا نكف عن غسل الأرجل بدموعنا ومحبتنا وباتضاعنا مع يسوع الغاسل خطايا الجميع.*
*+ معاملاتنا بعضنا لبعض : لأخيك ، لأسرتك ، لجارك .. هى غسل الأرجل . ليكن هذا هو إنجيل كرازتك .. هذا يعنى أن أستر على خطايا أخى وأغسلها .*
*+ النفوس اليوم مُتعبة وأرجلها وسخة وتكره النقد والتكبر .. إنها تريد من يغسل وسخ أرجلها .*
*+ إن يسوع وحده هو الذى لا يتعالى عن غسل أرجل الناس كانت لذته أن يمد يده ليغسل أرجل تلاميذه ولايزال .*​*:download:*​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال ع خدمة الطيب للقمص بيشوي كامل


*+ إن أحداث الأسبوع الأخير ( من الصوم الكبير ) مشحونة بمشاعر حب الله لنا إلى المنتهى .. ومشحونة بعواطف آلام نفسه الحزينة حتى الموت .. هذه اللانهائيات فى عواطف الرب نحو الانسان عجز الكلام عن التعبير عنها . لذلك بدأ الوحى الالهى بابدال لغة الكلام بلغة الطيب .*
*+ عندما تنسكب النفس يفوح منها طيب عطر . هكذا صنع الرب فى هذا الأسبوع ففاحت رائحة ذبيحته فى المسكونة كلها ..*
*+ لقد سكب الرب ذاته .. وكسر ذاته وأعطاه لتلاميذه ولنا !!! *
*+ سكب ذاته فوضع نفسه عند أرجل تلاميذه ليغسلها!! *
*وسكب حبه .. حتى مع الخائن أعطاه اللقمة !!*
*وعلى الصليب سكب ذاته من أجل الذين عروه وطعنوه وبصقوا فى وجهه وجلدوه ومن أجلهم مات ومن أجلهم طلب الغفران . *
*+ خدمة الطيب خدمة حب .. فكل عمل من أجل المسيح يمزج بالمحبة يتحول إلى طيب .*
*+ خدمة الطيب خدمة صلاة هادئة .. إنها خدمة صامته .. إنها صلاة مخدع هادئة .*
*خدمة الطيب خدمة انسحاق وإحساس بالدين .. خدمة لا يكفى فيها سكب الطيب بل غسل الأرجل بالدموع .*
*إن خدمة الطيب تكشف لنا أن التوبة تتم عند أقدام المسيح بروح الانسحاق والإحساس بالدين وبدموع غزيرة .*
*+ خدمة الطيب كشـفت عن قيمة الرب فى حياتنا إن قيمة الرب فى حياة يهوذا وصلت إلى 30 من الفضة أى 3 جنيه وهى قيمة العبد . أما عند المرأة فكانت تساوى كل ما عندها حتى إلى 300 دينار ( مر 14 : 5 ) .*
*+ خدمة الطيب خدمة تكفين للرب .. هى خدمة جميلة كخدمة نيقوديموس ويوسف الرامى.*
*+ خدمة الطيب خدمة باقية تتحدى الموت .. الذين خدموا خدمة العبادة والحب والانسحاق وصل رجاءهم إلى ما بعد الموت .. إلى الحياة الأخرى .*
*+ خدمة الطيب ليست إتلافاً .. ليست الصلاة أقل من بناء المؤسسات العظيمة .. وليست خدمة الفقراء أقل من بناء الكاتدرائيات .. إن خدمة أنطونيوس وبولا ومكاريوس أبقى للكنيسة من كاتدرائيات الأباطرة العظماء.*
*+ ليست الرهبنة إتـلافاً وليسـت خدمة الصـلاة فى مدارس الأحد أقل من خدمة الوعظ بل أهم .*
*+ خدمة الصلاة ليست إتلافاً .. كثرة القداسات ليست إتلافاً ..*
*+ الخدمة الإجتماعية اليوم تغزو الكنيسة بدعوى أن كثرة الصلاة اتلاف ونحن فى حاجة للعمل .. والحقيقة أن العمل الخالى من الصلاة يكون مشحوناً بالأنانية والذاتية . ويصبح ليس اتلافاً بل وبالاً على الكنيسة .*
*+ خدمة الطيب هى عمل النفوس التى فطمت عواطفها ومشاعرها عن حب العالم وشهواته وربطتها بحب الله .*
*+ كل عمل مهما كان بسيطاً ولكن بمحبة من أجل المسيح يتحول إلى رائحة طيب. *​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقول عن التلمذه للقمص بيشوي كامل 



*+ التلمذة هى عمل الكنيسة .. التلمذة هى العمل الفردى .*​




*+ كل مسيحى تلميذ للمسيح . وكل مسيحى له تلاميذ .*




*+ الكنيسة التى تُتلمذ هى كنيسة ولود .*




*+ إن لم يكن للخادم تلاميذ فقطعاً خدمته غير ناجحة .*




*+ الاعتراف فى مفهومة الأول تلمذة .*




*+ التلمذة هى انحياز للمسيح وترك كل شئ وبغضه .*




*+ التلمذة هى انكار الذات لكى يظهر المسيح المُعلم فى حياتنا .*




*+ التلمذة هى التشبه بالمسيح ومن هنا جاء حمل الصليب .*




*+ التلمذة تبعية للمسيح أى تبعية وصاياه .*




*+ التلمذة تحتاج لمـعلم ومرشد وكتاب مقدس وروح قدس يفسر ويعلم .*




*+ المرشد هو الروح القدس ( الصلاة ) . والكتاب هو الإنجيل .*




*+ فكيف يصير الانسان تلميذاً بدون دراسة مستمرة فى الإنجيل ؟!*




*+ المسيحية فى طبيعتها حياة نشربها ونعيشها ونتتلمذ على الذين مارسوها .*




*+ قراءة سير القديسين باستمرار فى الكنيسة لكى نتمثل بحياتهم .. وصور القديسين المعلقة هى تلمذة .*




*حياة المسيحى : أولاً تلميذ .. ثانياً له تلاميذ " إذهبوا وتلمذوا .. " .*




*+ المسيحية حياة نشربها ونعيشها ونتتلمذ على من مارسوها " إن لم تعرفى أيتها الجميلة بين النساء فاخرجى على آثار الغنم ".*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن السجود للقمص بيشوي كامل




*مناجـاة :*
*+ يا نفسى الغالية اسجدى مع المريمات .*
*أ ـ سجود الفرح : *
*فرح بالذى قام وكسر شوكة الموت . *
*+ إن شوكة الموت هى الخطية .. اسجدى يا نفسى مع المجدلية سجود الفرح بالذى حررها من شوكة الموت ، الذى أقامها من شهواتها وأعتقها من السبعة الشياطين ، وحررها من قيود العالم ..*
*+ اسجدى يا نفسى سجود النفوس الهائمة فى حب الذى فداها وحررها بكسر شوكة الموت عنها .*
*ب ـ سجود الشكر : *
*+ شكر للذى مات لأجل خطايانا وقام لأجل تبريرنا . *
*+ إن الشكر نابع من قلب النفوس الهائمة بحب الله .*
*+ والشكر هو عبادة النفوس التى أحست بالدين الذى عليها لأنه مات لأجل خطايانا ..*
*+ يا نفسى اشكرى واذكرى أن هذه المرأة كانت مديونة بالكثير فترك لها كثيراً .. فأحبت كثيراً ..*
*+ يا نفسى لا تنسى أن حب يسوع عبادة متواصلة ، تستدعى أن لا تكف النفس عن تقبيل القدمين ( لو 7 : 36 ـ 50 ) *
*ج ـ سجود التسليم : *
*تسليم الحياة للذى اشتراها ، وفداها ، وبررها ، وأقامها . يا نفسى اذكرى دائماً ن يسوع قام لأجل تبريرك. فسلمى له الحياة ..*
​*
:download:​​*​​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن التسبيح للقمص بيشوي كامل 

*
+ الترنيم القبطى هو حوار مع اسم الخلاص ( اسم يسوع المسيح ) وليس مجرد ترنيم عادى .
+ الآباء الأقباط أبرزوا بحق ترديد اسم يسوع لخلاص الانسان حتى صار محور عبادتهم ، بل صاروا يتنفسونه " لأنه ليس اسم آخر تحت السماء قد أعطى بين الناس به ينبغى أن نخلص " .
+ الحقيقة إن الألحان متعة ولذة شخصية كوسيلة للعبادة والسمو الروحى متشبهين بالملائكة .
+ هذه التسبحة ( الثلاث فتية ) تجمع فى منظر واحد وجودها فى الحاضر الزمنى المؤلم ، ووجودها فى الأبدية السعيدة . فهى فى نار العالم وهى فى حضرة الله والسعادة السماوية .
+ إن التسبيح هو من طبيعة الملائكة التى اكتسبتها من وجودها فى حضرة الله .
+ والشيطان عندما طرد من حضرة الله فقد التسبيح وامتلأ قلبه بالحسد والغيرة والشر .​*

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الصمت للقمص بيشوي كامل


*+ ما أحلى الصمت وأعذبه وأقواه إذا كنا حاملين الصليب مع يسوع ، وما أشقى الصمت وعذابه والاحساس بالظلم إذا فارق ظل الصليب الحلو حياتنا** .
**+ الخادم يخدم ويعمل ويتكلم ويبنى ولكن عندما يرى علامة للصمت فليصمت . يصمت ليعمل داخلياً : بالحب .. بالخدمة الخفية والفردية . والصلاة بعيداً عن الغيرة.. إنه يصمت ولكنه يعمل لا يفتح فاه .*
*صمت باذل :*
*+ صمت ( المسيح ) بعد التاسعة ، وأسلم الروح ، ونزل للقبر . إنها ساعة صمت رهيب .. حتى الطبيعة صمتت .. هذه الساعات الصامتة كان الجسد كله يبذل دمه قطرة قطرة من أثار مساميره .. وجلداته .. وجبينه النازف دماً لخلاصى وللعالم كله لا فرق بين جنس وجنس أو لون وآخر ، أو يهودى أو وثنى .. للجميع .. حتى بذل آخر قطرة من دمه . وأسلم الروح .*
*+ البذل فى الخدمة إلى المنتهى . البذل فى الصلاة إلى المنتهى .*
*صمت عامل :*
*+ إختطف أكبر فريسة معه إلى الفردوس . فتح باب الفردوس .. قلب حزننا إلى فرح ( ثيؤطوكية الأحد ) .*
*" أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أيضاً أعمل " .*
*كانت هذه الساعات يخلص فيها جنس البشر من قبضة العدو .. أذل الشيطان وسحقه . نزل للجحيم وفك المسبيين . " ومحا الصك الذى كان علينا فى الفرائض ".. ولم يكن الصمت إلاَّ معركة فاصلة لصالح البشرية المهلهلة .*
*وكان صمت الحب :*
*+ إنه أحب .. وخدم .. وأعطى .. واليوم ( يوم الصليب ) يعطى ذاته صامتاً .*
*+ ما أجملك أيها الحب الصامت ، ما أجمل القلب الذى ينام مملوءاً بحب الجميع حتى البذل .. لا يدين انساناً .. ولا يحتقر .. لا يخيّر بين هذا وذاك .*
*منــاجاة :*
*+ ربى هل الموتى يصمتون كما يقول شهود يهوه ؟*
*لا لا .. إنهم يعملون باستمرار وجبروت ..*
*+ أمنا العذراء .. مارجرجس .. لنا سحابة من الشهود تصلى عنا دائماً .. السماء عمل ليس فيها صمت أبداً ..*
*+ فيها الجالس على العرش ومذبح ونفوس الذين قتلوا والذين يسيرون على جبل صهيون خلف الخروف والغالبين أمام البحر البلورى فيها شفاعات القديسين*​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الإختلاء للقمص بيشوي كامل 



*+ الدخول لأعماق النفس يعنى الاختلاء** .
**+ إن الاختلاء ليس عمل سلبى بقدر ما هو إيجابى . يكتشف فيه الانسان أنه شقى وبائس وفقير وأعمى وعريان .. وفى ذات الوقت يكتشف وجود الله ماسح الدموع وحامل الخطايا وصاحب القبلات الطاهرة .*
*+ ما أجمل الاختلاء والانسحاق للدخول لأعماق النفس إنه سر عظيم يوصلنى لأعماق ضعفى .. ويوصلنى لأعظم لقاء مع الله الساكن فىَّ .*
*+ الخلوة هدفها الدخول لأعماق النفس واكتشاف ضعف ترابيتها ، وكثرة خطاياها ومراوغتها .. ثم استعلان وجود الله فى ( القلب ) وحبه وقبلاته وأحضانه .*
*+ اسرع لكيما تبنى شخصيتك بكثـرة وجـودك مع الله واكتشاف ضعفاتك ، وزيادة حبك للذى مات عنك .*
*+ إن فترة الخلوة أمر ضرورى ولازم لانكشاف النفس لصاحبها ويكفى أن يكون موضوعنا هو أخطاؤنا فى حق الله .*
*+ التأمل الهادىء يقود إلى انطلاق النفس .*
*+ يصعب الحديث البسيط والصلاة إلى الله عندما يكون الفكر منشغلاً بالهموم الزائلة .*
*+ ربما اشتكيت مرات أنك لا تستطيع أن تصلى إلى الله .. أعرفت السبب ؟ إنه عدم هدوء النفس .*
*+ اجلس إلى نفسك وصارحها فى الكشف عن الرباطات التى تعوق تحررك وقدمها للمسيح فى صلواتك ليعطيك تحرراً منها .*
*+ اهتم بأن تجلس فى هدوء مع نفسك فترة محددة من الوقت متأملاً فقط فى خطاياك . ثم فى صليب المسيـح . ودوّن ما يرشدك إليه الرب فى تأملاتك .*
*+ يكفيك فى خلوتك أن تتأمل فى صليب رب المجد . ففى هذا الصليب كسرت شوك الموت التى هى الخطية .*
*مناجــاة :*
*ربى يسوع ... أعطِ يارب كل انسان فى الكنيسة شيخ أو شاب أو طفل أن يتحدث معك ويختلى بك ويحبك ويتمتع بقبلاتك ويتطهر بدمك ويستعلن قوتك فى حياته ..*
*+ أعطِ يارب الكنيسة وخدامها أن ينسكبوا بالصوم والصلاة ليستعلن كل واحد فيها وجود الله ـ أعظم قوة فى حياته آمين .*
*+ يا نفسى كم من مرة يحاول الله اغرائك بالانحياز له؟! مرة بانجاح طرقك ، ومرة بانقاذك من تجربة ، ومرة بكلمة أو عظة مؤثرة داعياً إياك وقائلاً : " تعالى إلىَّ وأنا أريحك " .*
*+ هل خرجتِ يا نفسى معه إلى البرية .. إلى مخدع الصلاة .. إلى خلوة بينك وبينه .. إنه يتملقك ليخرج بك للبرية ليعلن لكِ حقيقتكِ ثم يغفر لكِ كل شئ فتشعرين بالدين نحوه إزاء حبه وغفرانه غير المحدود فلا تجدى سوى الحب تقدمينه سداداً لدينكِ ؟! *​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن السهر للقمص بيشوي كامل


*+ السهر متعة روحية يصعب التعود عليها خارج تسبيحات الكنيسة*
*+ السهر هو تدريب عملى على الوجود مع الله .*
*+ السهر هو استعداد لملاقاة دائمة مع العريس السماوى .*
*+ السهر فى بدايته عملية ثقيلة تنتهى بمحبة المسيح وبنعمته إلى عادة شهية ولذيذة يبحث عنها الانسان باجتهاد .*
*+ تتحول السهرة الكيهكية إلى ليلة نقضيها فى السماء حول موضوع التجسد الالهى .*​


:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الصلاة للقمص بيشوي كامل 





*+ الصلاة الدائمة حصن للتواضع .*​



*+ يوستينا شابة صغيرة لكن بالصلاة الدائمة هى قوة الله اللانهائية .*​



*+ بالصلاة الدائمة نكتشف عظمة غنانا بالمسيح ، وعظمة قوتنا بالمسيح ، وعظمة انتصارنا بالروح الساكن فينا ، ويستعلن أمجاد الرب فى ضعفنا البشرى .*​



*+ إن طبيعة العدو الشيطان عجيبة . فهو لا ينام ولا ييأس ولا يتعب من الحرب ولا يلقى سلاحه لحظة واحدة . وطريقته لايقاعنا عديدة ... هو كأسد زائر يجول ملتمساً من يفترسه .*​



*+ إذاً الحرب مستمرة لذلك فالسلاح الوحيد الذى يهزمه يجب ألا نخلعه أبداً ألا وهو الصلاة المستمرة .*​



*+ الصلاة الدائمة = حصانة .*​



*+ النفس الطاهرة هى كالريشة غاية فى الرقة والنعومة فى طبيعتها قابلة للطيران بسبب خفتها تنطلق لتطير بالصلاة والتأمل الروحى مرتفعة عن الأمور السفلية .*​



*+ الصوم وحياة الطهارة ونقاوة القلب كلها عمليات مهمة للامتلاء من الروح القدس ( أف 5 ) . *​



*+ والعكس فالكذب والدنس كلها تحزن روح الله . *​



*+ الصلاة الدائمة تستعلن قوة الله الدائمة .. لوجود روحه الدائم بداخلنا .*​



*+ الصلاة الدائمة تضيف للانسان قوة الله اللانهائية .*​



*+ الصلاة الدائمة تضيف للانسان هيبة الله العظيمة .*​



*+ بالصلاة الدائمة نشبع من الله ويستعلن قوة الروح فى ضعفنا فنمتلىء حباً نشكر الله دائماً لأننا نملك أقوى قوة فى حياتنا .*
​*:download:*​



*+ الصلاة الدائمة فى وسط مشاغل النهار وهموم العمل وعثرات العالم تحفظ باب القلب مغلقاً وتخلق فيه جنة مغلقة .*​



*+ إن الوقوف المتواتر للصلاة أمام الله جعل وجه موسى يضيىء ، وإيليا يطير للسماء ، ودانيال يقوى على الأسود . كذلك الادمان على فعل الشر يسوّد وجه الانسان ويثقل جسده محدراً إياه للهاوية ويضعف شخصيته أمام الشر كآخاب الملك .*​



*+ الشهداء ارهبوا العالم كجيش بألوية بطهارتهم وشجاعتهم ، وحبهم للمسيح ، وصلواتهم التى أذلت الشياطين .*​



*+ إن يوستينا كشفت لنا سر القوة الالهية فى الكرازة : إن كل شاب أو شابة أو رجل أو امرأة يثبت فى المسيح بالصلاة الدائمة ووسائط النعمة يصبح مجرد ذكر اسمه قوة لا يستهان بها . يصبح اسم الفتاة المسيحية نوراً ، والموظف المسيحى نوراً.. والشاب المسيحى نوراً ... مجرد الاسم كرازة .*​



*+ صلاة المخدع أروع صلاة لتمتع المسيح بنا وتمتعنا به أروع صور الحب لذاك الذى أحبنى ومات لأجلى .*​



*+ كل فضيلة أو نصرة لا تبدأ بالصلاة هى ليست مما للمسيح ومصيرها الفشل والزوال .*​



*+ كل صلاة هى استعلان وأخذ مما للمسيح .*​



*+ الصلاة أخذ حتى الشبع والغنى والامتلاء من القوة والفرح .*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*






*+ المسيحى الذى لم يجاهد فى حياة الصلاة أشبه بالغنى القاصر الذى لا يتمتع بما يملك ( مع أنه يملك الروح القدس الساكن فيه ) .*



*+ من أجل ذلك نحن نتحسر على المسيحيين اليوم والخدام الذين يعيشون فى حالة عوز وجوع لأنهم لا يمارسون الصلاة التى هى الوسيلة لاستعلان الله غير المحدود فى حياتهم وفى خدمتهم .*



*+ ترديد اسم يسوع " صلاة يسوع " هذا التدريب يثبت النفس فى المسيح حتى يصير اسم يسوع كالهواء الذى نتنفسه وكأن النفس تحيا بالمسيح كحياة الجسد بالهواء.*



*+ صلوات السواعى والقيام بها فى أوقاتها يعطى الانسان بركة الثبات فى حياة المسيح بالصليب .*



*+ يجب علينا أن نعيش هذا التدريب كل طريقنا . نردد دائماً وفى كل وقت ياربى يسوع المسيح ارحمنى ( أنا أكبر الخطاة .. وأكثرهم كسلاً وتهاوناً ، ورياءً وغروراً وارتباطاً بالعالم ) .*



*إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى التفكير فيها فى المسيح .. إنها لحظة الانحلال والضعف ، والتعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية .*



*+ عزيزى لا تذهب مضجعك إلاَّ ومعك آية مقدسة أو حادثة كتابية أو مشهد إنجيلى عندئذ يحتوى الروح القدس مثل هذه النفس المخلصة المجاهدة الأمينة ويكشف لها سر غنى الإنجيل " أى حياة يسوع " عندئذ يطبع فى هذه النفس صورة العريس السماوى كآخر صورة تلتقطها المخيلة قبل النوم عندما ترقد فى أحضان يسوع قائلة: *


*" أنا نائمة وقلبى مستيقظ " .*



*+ من ساعة يقظتنا فى الصباح إلى نهاية اليوم . هناك مجالات كثيرة لأفكار مقدسة تخصب الفكر نقاوة وطهارة . ويمكنك الكشف عن هذه المجالات فى كتاب يوم مع الرب يسوع ، وكتاب مع المسيح صلبت ، وكتـاب صلاة يسوع ، وكتاب سائح روسـى . وهذه الكتـب تحمل تداريب عنيفة جداً لشحن الفكر بأفكار مقدسة ثابتة وقوية .*



*+ الانسحاق هو ثمرة دخولى لأعماق النفس واكتشاف قذارة خطاياى .*



*+ الفرح الروحى هو ثمرة الدخول لأعماق النفس واكتشاف الله ومحبته وغسله خطاياى . *



*والمطانيات فى الصلاة تحمل هذا المعنى بصورة قوية فهى :*



*1 ـ سجود للأرض واعتراف بترابية طبيعتى .*



*2 ـ ثم قيام بالمسيح الحال فىَّ الذى أقامنى ويقيمنى دائماً .*



*+ التأمل فى الصليب هو أقوى مصدر لادراك حب الله لنا .. صلاته ، وحبه لصالبيه ، جذبه اللـص للفردوس ، احتماله العار لأجلنا .*



*+ الصلاة هى تحويل الزمن الميت إلى عمل الهى خالد .. حيث تستبدل حركة الساعة بحركة الروح .*



*+ الصلاة هى مفتاح السماء وبقوتها يستطيع الانسان كل شىء .*



*+ هى مصدر لكل الفضائل .. هى السلم الذى به نصعد إلى السماء هى عمل الملائكة هى أساس الإيمان ..*



*+ الصلاة هى تعبير عن شوق كامن فى أعماق النفس للتحدث إلى الله .*



*+ إن وقفة صلاة أمام الله بعيداً عن العالم هى بالحق دخول فى لا نهائيات الله .*



*+ الصلاة هى مناجاة بين العريس وعروسه . ويلذ للعريس أن يسمع صوت العروس ، بل إنه يرجو أن يسمع صوتها " هأنذا واقف أقرع على البـاب " .. وأمر*



*فتح الباب فى يدنا نحن .*



*+ الصلاة فى الواقع هى تعبير عن احساساتنا ومشاعرنا واحتياجاتنا نحو الله .*



*+ الصلاة هى وقفة لقاء مع أبينا فى الخفاء .*



*+ الصلاة هى تأمل فى الله .. حديث جرئ مقدم من المخلوق للخالق .*



*+ الصلاة هى رفع العقل والقلب معاً إلى الله فتنعكس طبائع الله وجماله وأمجاده على الانسان فيصير على مثال الله .*



*+ الصلاة هى التصاق بالله فى جميع لحظات الحياة ومواقفها فنصبح صلاة واحدة بلا انقطاع ولا اضطراب.*



*+ بالصلاة ترتفع أفكارنا إلى السماويات ونحيا ونحن بعد على الأرض فى الأبديات ..*



*+ الصلاة قادرة أن تعكس فينا قداسة الرب فى حياتنا . وتطرد كل الشياطين من حياتنا ، تطرد روح الكبـرياء والدنس والشهوة والغضب والأنانية .*



*+ إن الكنيسة لن تنال انتصاراتها على الشيطان رئيس هذا العالم إلاَّ بالصلاة .. بالعرق والدم .*



*+ الصلاة جهاد حتى الدم .*



*+ الله فى الصلاة مستعد للإعطاء حتى ذاته .*



*+ إن شعرت بفتور فلا تسأم أو تمل .. بل داوم على الصلاة والرب سيعطيك حرارة فى صلاتك إن تأنيت وانتظرت " صبرت نفسى لناموسك .. انتظرت نفسى الرب " ( مز 129 ) .*



*+ إن الذين يهملون صلاة المزامير بتأمل يضيعون على أنفسهم فرصة الصلاة بحسب مشيئة الله .*



*+ إذا كنا فى عصرنا الحاضر نجد بعض الملل فى صلاة بالمزامير فهذا يكشف لنا عن حقيقة حياتنا التى انغمست فى العالم وبعدت عن روح الصلاة .*



*+ إن كنيستنا المقدسة .. عبر عشرين قرناً .. ترتل المزامير وتصليها فى سبع صلوات يومية . وهذه الصلوات هى التى ترعرع عليها الآباء القديسون والنساك والشهداء .*



*+ الذى يصلى لأنه يؤدى واجباً عليه نحو الله فليعلم أن الله ليس بمحتاج إلى هذا الواجب ولكن الصلاة أمر خاص به هو .*



*+ الصلاة هى حركة توبة وارتماء فى حضن الآب حيث يقع علينا ويعانقنا ويقبلنا.*



*+ الوقوف للصلاة هو إحساس أننا فى ملكية الله .*



*+ الصلاة مع تسليم المشيئة لا يرفعا الكأس عنا بل يجعلا ملاكاً من السماء يأتى ليقوينا .*



*+ ردد اسم يسوع كثيراً فى داخلك فى أثناء عملك وأكلك وقبل نومك لأن الصلاة ليست مجرد وقفة لفترة معينة بخشوع لكن هى خشوع القلب فى تعلق دائم بالله . *



*+الصلاة هى اتصال بمركز القيادة والتدبير السماوى .*



*+ الصلاة هى الدعامة الأولى للخدمة .*



*+ الصلاة هى الطريق الوحيد لفهم ارادة الله .*
​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ الصلاة المستمرة ، ومناداة اسم يسوع باستمرار ، وطلب ارشاد الله ، والصوم، وأعمال المحبة ، والاشتياق للسماويات واحتقار أباطيل العالم ... كلها عوامل للامتلاء من الروح القدس .*​



*+ الصلاة الدائمة ... اطلب من الله أن يعطيها لك .. تذكر وجاهد فى تنفيذها .*​



*الكنيسة عبر القرون غنية بمسيحها وليست بمؤسساتها. غنية بصلواتها فنقلت الجبال فى عهد المعز الفاطمى .*​



*غنية بصلواتها فأخرج الأنبا صرابامون روحاً نجسـاً من بنت محمد على باشا.*​



*+ ليست الصلاة فرضاً ولكن هى سكب للطيب . *​



*+ ليكن فى باكورات طلباتك الصلاة لأجل الكنيسة .*​



*+ الصلاة غير محدودة " أما أنا فصلاة " ، وتأمل فى هذه المحبة المتجسدة .. وتلذذ بعطايا الله .. وعطاء أكثر من الأخذ .. *​



*+ الوقوف فى الصلاة لابد أن يكون تحت تيار التطهير . *​



*+ الصلاة أمام الصليب ، والسجود أمام الصليب . *​



*+ الصلاة هى صانعة المستحيل . *​



*مناجـاة : *​



*سيدى يسوع .. الصلاة هى النظر إليك .. فهل أستطيع إذا كنت أحبك حقاً ألا أنظر إليك دائماً أنت الدائم الحضور .*​



*+ يارب خذ سوطاً واطرد الأفكار الشريرة من عقلى ليكون بيت صلاة ، ويلهج فى ناموسك نهاراً وليلاً .. *​



*+ يارب اصنع سوطاً واطرد من قلبى محبة العالم ، والحقد ، والكراهية ، وحب الظهور .. لكى يكون هيكلاً طاهراً لك ، ولكى أعرف أن أحبك من كل القلب .. *​



*+ ليكن يارب جسدى بيت صلاة .. بيتى وعائلتى بيت صلاة .. وطهارة وبركة . *​



*+ أعطنى أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فىّ عن طريق الصلاة . *​



*+ أعطنى أن أكون على صلة بك فى كل أعمالى وأتمم مشيئتك يا أبتاه . *​



*الصلاة هى الوقود المستمر لإلهاب القلب بالحب الإلهى . *​



*+ الصلاة فى القداس الإلهى هى نوع من العطش ، والجوع ، ونار حب لا تروى إلا بدم المسيح الشهى ، وبجسده معطى الحياة . *​



*+ ترديد اسم يسوع .. تولد فى القلب محبة شديدة للمسيح بالروح القدس المنسكب فينا كتيار نازل من السماء يثمر فينا شكراً دائماً ، وصلاة متواترة ، وحديثاً حاراً عن الرب . *​



*+ الوقوف المتواتر أمام الله يعكس نور الله على حياتنا فنكتسب جمالاً ونخيف الشيطان بصلواتنا . " مرهبة كجيش بألوية " ( نش 6 : 4 ) . *​



*الصلاة الحية : متحركة وتنتقل إلى مكان الخدمة وتدفع صاحبها بقوة للخدمة .. لا تفارقه أثناء الخدمة . *​



*أما الصلاة الميتة : فهى ساكنة ومنفصلة فى مكان الخدمة .. ولا تحرك شيئاً فى صاحبها نحو الخدمة .. فتتحول إلى روتين أو واجب . *​



*+ اهمال الصلاة المستمرة طول اليوم هو إنفصال عن ينبوع القوة الإلهية . *​



*+ اهمال الصلوات ومحبة الحديث مع الناس والضحك والهزار أكثر من الوجود أمام الله .. كل هذا يحتـاج إلى حزن وبكاء . *​



*+ إن اهمال الصلاة .. والتأمل فى كلمة الله .. وحياة التسليم .. كذا اهمال التناول ، ووسائط النعمة هى أساس السقوط فى أشر الخطايا .*​



*+ السرحان فى الصلاة يصبح عدم تقدير لله ، وتحقير للآب السماوى الذى نقف أمامه. *​



*+ الذى يريد أن يكون فى حياة التسليم لله ، وفى رعايـة ملاكه لابد أن يكون فى حياة صلاة دائمة .. صلاة قلبية .. صلاة انسكاب وتسليم لله . *​


*كل مواجهة مع المسيح هى صلاة تجديد .. وكل صلاة هى خبرة إيمانية .. وكل خبرة إيمانية هى حياة أبدية*​

:download:​​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الصوم للقمص بيشوي كامل 



*+ الصوم هو الوسيلة لضبط الأهواء والشهوات حتى تنسجم حياة المسيحى مع روح الله الذى يقوده فى طاعة وخضوع** .
**+ الصوم ليس فرضاً أو عبئاً ولكنه احتياج يسعى إليه القلب** .
**+ الصوم ليس مجرد انقطاع عن الأكل .. ولكنه صلب للذة شراهة الأكل .*
*+ ليس الصوم تعذيباً للجسد بل انطلاقاً للروح للسير فى معية الرب يسوع .*
*+ ينبغى أن تكون أصوامنا وعبادتنا داخل إطار القصد الالهى فى حياتنا .. لذلك لو لم نعطِ الفرصة أمام الله ليحقق قصده فينا نكون قد خيبنا أمـل الله فينا .. وهذا أشد ما يحزن قلب الله .*
*+ الصوم مع الصلاة وسيلة توصلنى بالإيمان إلى إتمام قصد الله فىَّ .*
*+ الصوم مع التذلل يحرر النفس من الذات ومن الرباطات المادية فتنطلق لتوها تائبة إلى حضن الآب وصارخة " يا أبانا الآب " ( رو 8 : 15 ) .*
*+ الصوم يعنى صلب الذات .*
*+ الصوم يبدأ بالتوبة وينتهى بالقيامة .*
*+ يؤهل الشخص الصائم صوماً مقبولاً لعشرة الملايكة ، ويدعونه الرجل المحبوب ( دا : 10 ) .*
*+ إذا صيرنا للجسد فرصة بإهمالنا الصوم والبذل والصلاة والسهر غابت عنا شمس الحرية وحلاوة الترنيم . وظهرت فينا الأنانية والارتباك بالمادية والشهوانية .*
*+ شهوة الأكل يجب أن تراقب بالصوم .*
*+ الصوم هو شركة حب مع آلام ربنا .*
*+ الصوم هو الطعام اليومى للحياة الروحية .*
*+ أهم ثمار الصوم أن تبدأ عيون قلوبنا الروحية ترى الله .*
*+ إن الصوم الكبير هو أعظم فرصة لأولاد الكنيسة ليعبروا عن كل ضعفات النفس خاصة الأشياء الصعبة جداً والمستعصية علينا . لأن ربنا الصائم معنا سيعبر اليوم بالصليب بأولاده عن كل ضعف ويريهم بهجة وقوة قيامته المقدسة .*
*+ صوم القلب ينعكس على المظهر الخارجى . وهذا صوت موجه للشباب والشابات المشغولين بالزينة الخارجية فى الصوم .*
*+الصـوم هو أروع مجال لظـهور بـر الله فى حـياة التائبين .*
*+ إن العلاقة السرية بين النفس البشرية والمسيح هى علاقة خفية تبدأ فى المخدع. لذلك يلازم الصوم قلة الكلام .. وقلة الزيارات .. والانعكاف على القراءات الروحية وحضور القداسات .*
*+ الكنيسة تعلن لنا أن المخدع هو مركز إنطلاق رحلة الصوم . وإذا لم يبدأ بالمخدع فإن رحلة صومنا تكون قد انحرفت عن طريقها السليم .*
*+ هدف رحلة صومنا هو الدخول إلى داخل النفس ( فى الخفاء ) حيث يطهرها الرب بدمه ويكرسها هيكلاً له ، ويزينها بمواهبه .*
*+ كل طعام عالمى سوف لا يورثنا إلاَّ الموت .. فعلام التهافت على أطعمة العالم المسمومة .. على ملذاته ومراكزه وأمجاده الزائلة !!*
*+ القصد الالهى من الصوم هو الجهاد المستمر بإيمان ضد الذات واغراءات العالم والجسد حتى نصل إلى نقاوة القلب التى بها نعاين الله .*
*+ الذين ساروا بإيمان واجتهاد فى صومهم وعاشوا شركة آلام الرب بفرح يعطيهم الله بركة قوة القيامة .*
*+ الله بذاته سائر معنا طول الرحلة ( رحلة الصوم ) هذا إيمان الكنيسة أن السيد المسيح صام عنا ومعنا .*
*+ أخى إن أبانا السماوى يدعوك إلى شركة مقدسة معه فى الخفاء تبدأ بها صومك وصلواتك وصدقتك فاحذر أن تهملها .. *​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ إن رحلة الصوم تبدأ بعد غلق الباب .*
*الباب الذى يطل على العالم . عندئذٍ ينفتح أمامنا باب آخر يطل على السماء .*
*+ دستور سيرنا فى رحلة الصوم .. أمل وحياة جديدة*
*فى المسيح .. وفرح وشجاعة وعدم يأس .. وانطلاقات روحية ونمو مستمر .. إنها رحلة لا تعرف التوقف أبداً .*
*+ التجهيز لرحلة الصوم يحمل معنى :*
*تصفية الأركان الضعيفة بنعمة المسيح ..*
*تصفية الشهوات .. تصفية محبة العالم .. تصفية محبة الذات .. تصفية الكسل والفتور .. تصفية البغضة والكراهية .*
*+ صوم الرسل هو هدية من كل نفس محبة لكنيسة المسيح .هدية الكنيسة من أجل نجاح الخدمة وسلامتها .*
*+ عندما تفقد كنيسة القرن العشرين الصوم فإنها تفقد :*
*حياة التوبة .. حياة الجهاد الروحى .. حياة الطهارة .. حياة الغربة فى العالم .. حياة الزهد .*
*عندئذٍ تصبح الكنيسة معرضة للفتور الروحى ، ومحبة العالم ، والشهوة ، وعبادة المال ، وتصير هزءاً للشيطان كما هزأ بآدم من قبل .*
*+ وهكذا حيث أن سقطة آدم بدأت بشهوة الأكل لذلك بدأ الرب يسوع بعلاج خطيتنا بالصوم عنا .*
*+ الصوم يؤهل النفس للانتعاش الروحى . والاتصال بالله ، وامتلاء القلب بحب الله .*
*+ دائماً الصوم يقترن بالصلاة . وهذا يعنى أن الصوم بدون صلاة هو كبت وحرمان . ولكن بالصلاة يتحول لانطلاق روحى للنفس .*
*+ إنى أحب كنيستى القبطية الأرثوذكسية التى تعلمنى أن الصوم يجب أن يكون انقطاع كامل عن الأكل حتى الساعة التاسعة ( الثالثة بعد الظهر ) . وهى نفس الساعة التى طلب فيها الرب قطرة الماء .*
*+ إنه حب ليسوع المصلوب عريسها يجعلهـا تشـاركه عطشه من أجل أبنائه ومن أجل توبتهم .*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن التقليد الكنسي للقمص بيشوي كامل 

*نشكر الله أن الانسان الذى يعيش حسب أعياد الكنيسة وأصوامها وتاريخ قديسيها يجد فيها ينبوع لا ينضب من الحركة الباطنية والتأمل . فيفيض من بطنه أنهار ماء حية تنبع إلى حياة أبدية .*

*+ ما أجمل تقليد كنيستنا فى سر التناول .. إنها تمزج عصير الكرمة بالماء لكى يصبح تماماً دم وماء كالذى خرج من الجنب الإلهى ..*
*+ نقدم الشكر أولاً وآخراً لآباء الكنيسة الأوائل الذين أعطونا فرصة دراسة سفر أشعياء فى الصوم الكبير .*
*+ التزمت الكنيسة بضرورة قراءة جزء من سفر أشعياء النبى كل يوم من أيام الصوم الكبير . الصوم يبدأ بالتوبة وينتهى بالقيامة . والإصحاح الأول من أشعياء يتحدث عن التوبة . أما الإصحاح السادس والستون فيتحدث عن القيامة وميلاد الكنيسة يوم الخمسين .*
*+ من التوافق العجيب أن يكون 29 برمهات عند قدماء المصريين هو عيد الربيع شم النسيم Swm `nnicim أى بستان الزروع .. الذى نقلته الكنيسة القبطية إلى ما بعد الصوم الكبير فى اليوم التالى لعيد القيامة .*
*+ إن يوم 29 برمهات هو يوم الكرازة .. البشارة .. بشارة بالذى اتحد بطبيعتنا فضمن لنا الحياة الأبدية .*
*+ بشارة بالذى قام وأسكن روحه فينا.. فأحيا موت نفوسنا وأجسادنا .*
*+ إن غسل الأرجل فى عيد الرسل هو بمثابة تثبيت رسالة الخدام لخدمة الإنجيل، ودعوة المخدومين لقبول التوبة .*
*+ عيد الرسل هو عيد الخدمة وتكريم لعمل الروح القدس فى حياة الخادم .*
*+ إن يوم الأحد هو يوم الرب أى يوم القيامة .. لذلك فالكنيسة رتبت لأبنائها قيامة أولى طول قداس الأحد :*
*+ أغلب أناجيل باكر يوم الأحد على مدار السنة تتحدث عن زيارة المريمات للقبر والقيامة من الأموات .*
*+ " لحن " هذا هو اليوم الذى صنعه الرب " .. يقال فى إنجيل عيد القيامة ويقال كل يوم أحد .*
*+ أوشية الإنجيل تقول لأنك أنت حياتنا كلنا ، ورجاؤنا كلنا ، وشفاؤنا كلنا ، وقيامتنا كلنا*​

:download:​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الروح القدس للقمص بيشوي كامل 




*+ الروح القدس من لحظة الولادة الثانية يصبح عائلاً للنفس الجديدة . لأنه هو الذى ولدها بالمعمودية** .*

*+ الروح القدس يطعمها جسد الرب ودمه ، يحافظ عليها ، ويحرسها من الشيطان، وإذا اتسخت فإنه ينظفها ويتوّبها " يبكت على خطية " ( يو 14 : 26 ) ، يعلّمها الصلاة " يشفع بصلوات لا ينطق بها " ويعلمها كل صفات المسيح : المحبة الطهارة والوداعة . " فإنه يأخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرها " ( يو 16 : 14 ) .*​




*+ يغرس فيها عود مر "حب للجهاد وشركة آلام يسوع" ويغرس عود لبان " الصلاة " . وشجر رمان " علامة الدم وحب الاستشهاد " .*




*+ وهكذا حتى تصبح النفس البشرية ينبوع جنات بئر ماء حية ، وسيول لبنان .*




*ولا يكف عن عمله ( الروح القدس ) الوديع حتى يجمل النفس جداً " فجملتِ جداً جداً " ( حز 16 : 13 ) . حتى تصبح هذه النفس ملكة فيزفها الروح بنفسه للعريس السماوى الذى أحبها واشتراها بدمه ولا يبخل الروح القدس لو وجد هذه النفس مستعدة أن يزينها بأكاليل استشهاد ، وإكليل المحبة ، وإكليل الطاعة ، وإكليل الصبر.. أكاليل وأكاليل .. إنه يجمل العروس فتصلح لمملكة الملك السماوى . ويشهد لها العريس قائلاً : " كلكِ جميلة يا حبيبتى ليس فيكِ عيبة " ( نش 4 : 7 ) .*




*+ نحن قديسون والتنازل عن هذا اللقب ليس تواضعاً بل قلة إيمان بوجود الروح القدس القدوس فى حياتى .. *




*+ هذه الإضافة اللانهائية لا تزيد أو تقلل من ذاتى المسكينة شيئاً .*




*+ كما يغير الرجل إذا نظرت امرأته لآخر .. كذلك يغير الروح القدس على النفس التى خطبها للمسيح إذا نظرت لآخر ، أو إذا جذبها العالم نحوه . إذا يعتبر الروح أن النفس قد صارت فى ملكيته ( يع 4 : 5 ) *​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*مناجاة :*




*ربى يسوع .. تمتع من ثمار جنتك اقطف مرك مع طيبك واشرب من حب عروسك وتنسم رائحة حبها وطهارتها وصلواتها وشجاعتها وإيمانها التى هى أطيب من كل الأطياب .*




*ربى يسوع كل واشرب وادعُ الأحباء " القديسين " ليأكلوا ويشربوا ويسكروا من الشهد والعسل والخمر واللبن . *




*الروح القدس هو والد الطبيعة الجديدة " أنتم هياكل للروح القدس " .*




*+ ما الذى يفصل الروح القدس عنا ؟*




*هو انفصالنا عنه ..*




*وما الذى يفصلنا عن الروح القدس ؟*




*هو انشغالنا بأنفسنا .*




*+ وعندما لا ننشغل بأنفسنا نمسك بالروح القدس .*




*أحضر عقلك وقلبك للروح القدس طول اليوم ، وبالطلبة المستمرة ليعلمك كل الحق يعرفك ويحضرك أمام المسيح .*




*+ يأخذ مما للمسيح ويعطيك . يعطينى .. يعرفنى بكل صفات المسيح .*




*ويعرفنى ما فعله المسيح فى كل أمر من أمور حياتى .*




*يوقفك أمام المسيح المتضع .. فتتضع .*




*يوقفك أمام النور .. فتنير .*




*يوقفك أمام القدوس .. فتتقدس .*




*يوقفك أمام المسيح الطاهر فتصير طاهراً .*




*+ لا عمل للروح القدس بدون تطهير وتوبة وإخلاء واتضاع .*




*+ الروح القدس هو الذى غسل خطايا النفس بدم المسيح فى ماء المعمودية . وقدسها ، وبررها بروحه القدوس ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) .*




*+ الامتلاء هو حالة يوقفنا الروح فيها فى حالة من الارتواء ، ومن العطش المستمر فى آن واحد من نحو الصلاة والتناول .. لعشق الصليب .. لحب الجميع .. للفرح فى الرب .. إنها حركة فيض إلى الأعماق ومن الأعماق لا تنتهى كنهر ماء حى .*




*+ يفصلنا الروح القدس عن محبة العالم ، ويحررنا من قيود الذات ويجعل أمورنا فى الخفاء .. ثم يكشف لنا أسراراً الهية خطيرة .*




*وأخيراً يبعث فينا انطلاق الصلاة المستمرة والحب الالهى .*




*+ الروح القدس هو الذى قام باختيار العروس وقدمها للمسيح لأنه لا يقدر أحد أن يعرف المسيح إلا بالروح القدس ( 1 كو 12 : 3 ) .*




*+ من شدة حب الروح للعروس ، ومن أجل عظمة العريس .. ارتضى أن يجعل نفسها وجسدها هيكلاً له ( 1 كو 6 : 19 ) وذلك بمسحة الميرون المقدسة .*




*+ الروح القدس يقدم للعروس غذاءً سماوياً الهياً لنحيا إلى الأبد .. يقدم لها جسد ابن الله ودمه للحياة الأبدية .*




*ويقدم الإنجيل ككلمة حية ، وكسيف ذى حدين .. سيف الروح .. ( أف 6 : 17 ) .*




*+ يحمل الكلمة وينخس بها القلوب ( أع 2 : 37 ) . ولا يجعلها ترجع فارغة . فهى التى اصطادت القديس أنطونيوس ، والسائح الروسى وغيرهم ..*




*+ عندما يطمئن الروح إلى صدق إخلاصى فى السير معه ، وانقيادى لإرشاده يلتصق بى فنصير روحاً واحداً ( 1 كو 6 : 14 ) . عندئذ :*




*يصير لى فكر المسيح ( 1 كو 2 : 16 ) .*




*وتنقاد حياتى كلها بالروح ( رو 8 : 14 ) .*




*ويأخذ مما للمسيح ويخبرنى ( يو 16 : 14 ) .*




*ويجعلنى أصلى بالروح ، ويتنهد فىَّ بأنات لا ينطق بها ( رو 8 : 26 ) .*




*ويثمر فىَّ ثماره .. أخيراً يصنع كلمة المصالحة ليقول الروح والعروس بلسان واحد " تعالَ " ( رؤ 22 : 17 ) .*




*يجمل الروح القدس النفس بكل موهبة سماوية . وتبدأ تثمر ثماره ( غل 5 : 22 ) . وتصير عروساً طاهرة جميلة ، ومزينة بكل أذرة التاجر ( نش 6 : 3 ) . أخيراً يزفها*




*الروح للعريس السماوى .*




*+ الروح القدس الذى تعب مع النفس فى كل خطوات نموها الروحى ، بل هو شريك عمرها الروحى . يغار عليها جداً إذا فضلت العالم عنه . ويعتبر انحيازها للعالم خيانة وزنا . " الروح الذى حل فينا يشتاق إلى الحسد " " يغار علينا " *


*( يع 4 : 5 ، 6 ) .*




*+ طريق العالم أمامها حتى تتضايق وترجع إلى شريك حياتها وعمرها الروحى .*




*+ لا يهدأ ولا يكف عن التبكيت لأنه لا يرضى أن يرى هيكله قذراً ( يو 16 : 8 ).*




*+ هذا الشريك غير المنظور ، والزميل الالهى ، والصديق الدائم لا يهدأ إلا إذا وجدنا فى حالة من الوعى تدفعنا للانحياز له دائماً . فيدفعنا للصراخ إلى الآب " يا أبانا الآب " .*




*ويكشف لنا سر حنان أبوته غير المحدودة . فلا نفرط فيها ، ولا نشبع منها أبداً .*




*+ فى آخر الغربة على الأرض يزف الروح القدس العروس للعريس لتنال إكليلها السماوى بعد كل هذا التعب الذى تعبه معها .*




*+ يزفها جميلة كالقمر ، طاهرة كالشمس " قوية فى جهادها " ، مرهبة كجيش بألوية ( نش 6 : 10 ) . *




*+ "معطرة بالمر حاملة صليبها " ، واللبان " الصلاة " ، وكل أذرة التاجر " مواهب وثمار الروح " ( نش 3 : 6 ) مهيأة . " بكل جهاد روحى " . كعروس مزينة " بكل جمال الروح ومواهبه وثماره " لرجلها ( رؤ 21 : 2 ) *​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الميل الثاني للقمص بيشوي كامل 
*إنجيل الميل الثانى يمثل المسيحية الإيجابية .. وهو يعطى مَن يتمسك به طاقة روحية عالية من الفرح والمحبة والإيمان والشجاعة والبذل فى خدمة الآخرين . ويحفظ من السلبية والأنانية والخوف والقلق وضيق النفس والحرمان والكبت .*

*+ قانون الميل الثانى فى المحبة : طاقة عظيمة للبناء الروحى للانسان والمجتمع والكنيسة .*
*+يا ليتنا كلنا ننتقل إلى الميل الثانى ونبنى ونبنى ونبنى.*
*+ الفرح هو المقياس الدقيق الذى به نختبر صدق سيرتنا مع المسيح فى الميل الثانى . وعن طريق الفرح نعيش ملء السلام النفسى .*
*+ أصحاب الميل الثانى يحسون بنشوة النصرة والغلبة . *
*" لأن الذى فيهم أقوى من الذى فى العالم " .*
*+ الميل الأول : يأمرنى بحياة التدقيق على الأرض كغريب .. عن العالم .*
*+ أما الميل الثانى : فيكشف لى أنى مواطن سماوى " أما سيرتنا نحن فهى فى السموات " . *
*+ الميل الأول : يمنعنى من النظرة الشريرة والتأمل فيها.*
*+ أما الميل الثانى : يفتح عينى لأرى كل ما صنعه الله فإذا هو حسن جداً . كل شىء طاهر للطاهرين .*
*+ الميل الأول : يمنعنى من أن أدين أو أفكر ردياً فى شاب يسير مع صديقته فى الطريق .*
*+ أما الميل الثانى : فيرفع قلبى نحو العريس الذى مّر بى وقال : " وإذا زمنها زمن الحب .. فصرتِ لى " ( حز 16 : 8 ) . *
*+ الميل الأول : يأمرنى بقطع العواطف البشرية مع زميلتى أو زميلى فى العمل أو الكلية .*
*+ أما الميل الثانى : فيدفعنى لإشعال نار الحب فى داخلى نحو من أحبنى وأسلم ذاته لأجلى ويدفعنى لمحبة كل الناس فى المسيح " لأن مَن لا يحب لم يعرف الله " .*
*+ الميل الأول هو الابتعاد عن النفوس المدنسة الهالكة .*
*+ الميل الثانى : حب وعشق للروح القدس والمسيح الساكن فى هذه النفوس .*
*+ الميل الأول فى الوصية يأمرنى بضبط الفكر قائلاً : أين هى عقولكم .*
*أما الميل الثانى : فيردد قائلاً هى عند الرب .*
*+ إن كان الميل الأول حرماناً من لذة مباهج هذا العالم . *
*فالميل الثانى : هو عشق للصليب وشركة آلام الرب وتقديم كل المشاعر نحو الصليب .*
*الميل الأول : ينحصر فى عدم فعل الخطية .*
*الميل الثانى : يدفعنى للالتصاق بالرب .*
*+ إن استعلان القوة الالهية القادرة على خدمة الميل الثانى أمر لازم لكل خادم .. إنها كامنة فينا .. إنها روح الله .. وهذا الإستعلان لا يتأتى إلاَّ بالصوم والصلاة والاختلاء وتنفيذ وصية الإنجيل .*
*+ الميل الثانى : يضعك أيها الحبيب فى مكان المسئولية عن كل زميل : البعيد عن الله والمستهتر ، والمترف ، والمتألم .. والمحتاج كل هؤلاء تراقبهم بالصلاة وتحاصرهم بالمحبة والخدمة ..*
*+ لذلك يا أخى الشاب إن لم نشحن نفوسنا بطاقات حب الميل الثانى فإننا سنظل باستمرار فى فراغ ذاك الذى يعانيه طائفة المتدينين الشكليين بالكنيسة .. ويملأونه بالنشاط الإجتماعى .*
*+إن الذين عاشوا الميل الثانى كانت رائحتهم بعد مماتهم إنجيلاً لأنه " حيث يكرز بالإنجيل يذكر ما فعلوه تذكاراً لهم".*​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن وصية الإنجيل للقمص بيشوي كامل 


*+ الإنجيل هو مدرسة الحب ، ومعلمه ، والكاشف عن وسائله وكيفية الامتلاء منه**.*

*+ وصية الإنجيل صعبة للانسان العادى ، ومحببة وسهلة للانسان الحى بالمسيح** .*
*+ من أجل ضعف الإيمان وعدم اكتشاف القوة اللانهائية فى حياة بعض المسيحيين تخيلوا أن وصية الإنجيل لا تلائم العصر . عصر الصواريخ .. وأن الحياة المقدسة مستحيلة فى عصر الانحلال الخلقى*​




*ولكن لو عرفوا أن وصية الإنجيل لا تنفذ إلاَّ بالمسيح الساكن فيهم لاكتشفوا أنهم يملكون الذى هو أقوى من الصاروخ .. يملكون قوة المسيح وأن أسلحة محاربتنا بالمسيح قادرة على هدم حصون ( 2 كو 10 : 4 ) .*




*+ وصية الإنجيل ليس لها حدود ونحن ننمو ونكبر بالقدر الذى ننفذه منها .*




*+ والذى ينفذها إلى ما لانهاية ، يكبر معها إلى ما لانهاية .*




*+ صعوبة الوصية سببها أن الانسان يعتقد أنه يستطيع تنفيذها بقوته الذاتية . لذلك فهى تضعه فى موقف حرج وعاجز .*




*+ والذى يرتبط بانسان عظيم ينال من شرفه ويكبر معه بالتبعية .*




*+ والذى ينتسب لأمور العالم الحقيرة يصغر معها .*




*+ والذى ينتسب لله ولوصية إنجيله يعمل أعمال الله ويصير عظيماً وجباراً وخالداً مع الله . ويقول : " أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى " .*




*+ والذى ينتسب إلى الله يكبر بالله حتى بعد مماته .*




*+ إن القديسين الذين انتسبوا إلى الله عظمت سيرتهم بعد مماتهم كزجاجة الطيب التى عبأت رائحتها المسكونة كلها .*




*+ إن كان تنفيذ وصية الإنجيل مستحيل فالله أعطانى روحه قبل أن يأمرنى بوصيته .*




*+ وصية المسيح لا تُنفذ أبداً بدون روح المسيح . وإلاَّ ما فائدة تجسد كلمة الله وحلول روح الآب علينا !!*




*+ الامتلاء بالروح القدس بالتوبة والاعتراف والصلاة وحياة الإنجيل والتناول وصلب الذات شرط أساسى لتنفيذ الوصية .*




*+ الكنيسة فيها قيود .. قيود وصية الإنجيل .. هذه القيود فى الواقع هى قيود محبة الآب لأنه يخاف علينا من الكورة البعيدة من الجوع والبهدلة ثم الموت .*




*+هيا بنا يا أخى نلتهم كلمة الله بلذة قبل أن تشغلنـا لذة زائفة عنه " وأتلذذ بوصاياك التى أحببت " ( مز 118 ) .*




*+ لذلك يا أخى الحبيب لنتلذذ بكلمة الله والصلاة وعشق الصليب ، ونذوق لذة التوبة حتى لا نشبع من كل لذة أخرى .. لنتشته الوجود الدائم مع الله " جيد يارب أن نكون ههنا " *​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ وصية السيد المسيح هى القانون السماوى لملكوت الله الذى يعيشه أولاد الله على الأرض . فالتمسك بالوصية وتنفيذها قادر أن يجعل الانسان المسيحى يعيش على الأرض كما فى السماء .*




*+ بكل فرح وشجاعة يعيش أولاد الله على الأرض خاضعين للوصية الالهية السماوية ، متممين إرادة أبيهم السماوى فى كل شىء كما يتممها الملائكة فى السماء.*




*+ تنفيذ الوصية يجعلنا نستعلن قوة الله فيما نجده غير مستطاع فى حياتنا الضعيفة عن طريق تنفيذ الوصية يثمر أولاد الله على الأرض ثماراً سماوية . *




*+ صعوبة الوصية المسيحية سببها عدم إدراك وجود الله فى حياتنا .. الذى يرتفع بالإرادة إلى قوة التنفيذ . *




*+ الوصية جاءت ليقيم الإنسان فى وضع الهى جميل يليق ببنوة أولاد الله وجاءت لتخلصه من نصيب القتلة والزناة والسرقة الذى هو البحيرة المملوءة بالنار والكبريت . *




*+ من هنا يتضح لنا الارتباط العميق بين الوصية المسيحية وملكوت الله وليس الملكوت الأرضى . *




*+ ليست المسيحية تنفيذ لوصايا مستحيلة بالنسبة للبشر لكن المسيحية هى حياة يسوع فى البشر . *




*+ إن المسيحية مؤسسة على أن الله لم يعطنا الوصية قبل أن يقدم لنا ذاته كقوة فعالة لإصلاح طبعنا .*




*+ إن مشكلة الانسان هى ليست فى اصدار وصايا لقطع اليد ، وقلع العين ولكن باعطائه القوة على تنفيذها .*




*+ قطع اليد بواسطة صاحبها يرفع مستوى الإرادة عند الانسان المسيحى إلى درجة السيطرة الكاملة على كل غرائزه .*




*+ الخطية كامنة فى قلب الانسان . والإرادة نابعة من القلب . لذلك :*




*فالقانون المدنى يعاقب على ما يصدر من الانسان ، ولكنه لا يضمن عدم تكرار حدوثه .*




*أما القانون المسيحى فيؤكد أن القلب هو مصدر الخطية .. لذلك عمل السيد المسيح على تقوية الإرادة فى القلب ، وكراهية الخطية فى القلب ، ومؤازرة النعمة له فى القلب .. فعمل المسيحى المستمر هو تنقية القلب الذى يعاين الله .*




*+ إن النفوس الأمينة تضحى بكل شىء من أجل وصية الرب يسوع . والنفوس الخائنة تبيع وصيـة المسيـح من أجل لذة مؤقتة ومكسب صغير مؤقت .*




*+ إن الوصية مملوءة بالمجازفة ولكن ضمانها رعاية الآب .*




*+ الذين يصابون بنكسة روحية فى الخماسين المقدسة لم يعيشوا بعد حسب ترتيب الكنيسة وطقسها .*




*+ الوصية صعبة والعالم قال عنها إنها خيالية . والحقيقة هى صعبة جداً على الانسان .. ولكن سهلة جداً على المسيح الحى فى الانسان وهذا هو سر مسيحيتنا : نحن لا ننفذ الوصية بجهدنا بل بالمسيح الحى فينا .*




*حفظ الوصية يحفظ الانسان من الخطأ .*




*+ الوصية كشفت ناموس الخطية الملتحم بالغريزة .. ولكنها لم تستطع أن تسعف*




*الانسان بالإرادة ..*




*+ ناموس الخطية ناموس جبار يصعب جداً حصره . وإن حصرته .. يصعب ضبطه .. وإن ضبطه يصعب جداً القضاء عليه ..*




*+ وصية الإنجيل صعبة ، ولكن عندما نضع فى قلبنا تنفيذها يعطينا الله نعمة .*




*+ إن أعثرتك عينك فاصلبها .. لكى تنال بدلاً منها عين المسيح .*




*+ قبل أن يعطينا السيد المسيح الوصية أعطانا ذاته .." أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى " ( فى 4 : 13 ) .*




*+ الله ينظر للنية ويعين النفس المخلصة التى تريد تنفيذ وصيته .*




*+ الوصية تنفيذها مع يسوع من خلال الناس .. كرد فعل لعمل يسوع معنا لكى نصير أولاد الله .*




*+ تبدأ العبودية بإهمال وصايا الإنجيل ، ثم الثقة فى تعليم العالم .. الحديث أكثر من الإنجيل .*




*+ العالم يدعو للصراع على المراكز والإنجيل يدعـو للاتضاع ..*




*+ العالم يقول بالانتقام " السن بالسن " .. والإنجيل يدعو لتحويل الخد الأيسر .*




*+ العالم يدعو اليوم للخلاعة وتعرية الجسم .. والإنجيل يدعو للحشمة ومحبة الله.*




*+ هذا هو حالنا اليوم ، وهذه هى الدعوة للعبودية التى نتعرض ، ويتعرض لها أولادنا اليوم .*




*+ المسيح لم يقدم لنا شريعة مثل القتل وعقابه ، والزنى وعقابه ، والميراث وطريقة تقسيمه .*




*+ أولاً : لأن الشريعة للأجراء .. ونحن أبناء فأعطانا شريعة الحب فلا تقسيم ميراث ، ولا قتـل ، ولا سرقة .*




*+ ثانياً : نحن مطالبون بنقاوة القلب وليس بعدم الزنى أو القتل . فالقلب النقى هو هدف الحياة مع الله لكى يأتى ويسكن فينا .*




*+ البركة مرتبطة بتنفيذ وصية الإنجيل ..*




*+ فوصية ربنا تحمل مع تنفيذها بركة من فم المسيح .*​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الكتاب المقدس للقمص بيشوي كامل


*+ دراسة الكتاب المقدس هى اشتياق للاستماع إلى الله** . *
*+ دراسة الكتاب المقدس هى أقوى عامل للتوبة** . *
*+ هل يدفعك الشوق والحب المقدس للمسيح إلى القراءة؟ فى الكتاب المقدس . *​




*+ إن كان ذلك فطوباك .. وإن لم يكن .. فمازلت بعيداً عن الطريق . *




*+ عليك أن تقيس قراءاتك بهذا الترمومتر لعلك تستطيع أن تدرك هل أنت حار أم فاتر ؟!! *




*+ إن الذى سيسهل لنا طريق الحب ويجعلنا ضمن جماعة المحبين لله هو الاستزادة المتعطشة لكلمات الإنجيل . *




*الإنجيل هو كلمة الآب المقدمة لأبنائه . فكيف نستعذب قراءاته إن لم نكتشف أبوة الله لنا ؟! *




*+ كلمة الله تلين القلب ، وتذيب قساوته ، وتعلم الاتضاع والمسكنة والتوبة والبحث عن خلاص النفس . *




*+ إهمال الكتاب المقدس كارثة للسائر فى غربة هذا العالم . إنه لابد أن يضل الطريق . وربنا يسوع المسيح كانت ردوده على الشيطان من الكتاب المقدس .. كذلك عدو الخير كان يتحدث بكلمات وآيات ناقصة من الكتاب المقدس . *




*+ إن العهد القديم هو الإنجيل فى شكل نبوات ، والإنجيل هو تحقيق لنبوات العهد القديم ، والسيد المسيح هو ملتقى وكمال هذه النبوات ( لو 24 : 44 ) . *




*+ العهد القديم لا يمكن اهماله لأن به من الإشارات التى تلقى ضوءاً على أسرار العهـد الجديد ، وبدونها لا يمكن الوصول إلى هذا العمق ( أعماق العهد الجديد ) . *




*+ إن الانسـان يشـتاق دائماً وبدون ملل أن يستمع إلى أحاديث أحبائه .. فكـم*




*بالحرى ينبغى أن يزداد اشتياقنا إلى حديث الذى ذاق بنعمة الله الموت لأجل كلٍ منا *
​
*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ كلمة الله أشهى من العسل . *




*+ كلمة الله غير مادية لذلك فهى لا تخضع للمقاييس المادية . *




*+ إن الكتاب المقدس ينبوع فيض من جنب المسيح . لو أخذت كل يوم آية واحدة ولهجت فيها لتحولت إلى روح وحياة ... *




*+ الدراسة المنتظمة فى الكتاب المقدس وحفظ الآيات ، والهذيذ بها نهاراً وليلاً ينقى القلب من الشرور . *




*+ إن حفظ آية يومية وترديـدها يعطى للقلب حرارة وطاقة تكفيه للصمود ضد الجو الفاسد . *




*+ هناك ظاهرة خطيرة هى عدم الاكتراث بقراءة الانجيل. بينما كثر الاقبال على قراءة الكتب الروحية . مع أن الانجيل هو الذى توّب أشر الناس . *




*+ الناس لا يتأثرون بالانجيل إما لأنهم لا يعرفون كيف يقرأونه ... أو لأنهم مربوطون بالماديات وروح العالم . *




*مناجاة : *




*+ يا نفسى بين يديك كتاب مقدس ... أعترف أمامك يارب انى أهملته ولم أعطه حقه ... وهذا الكتاب يحدثنى عن غلبة العالم .. وعن قوتى قائلاً : " كتبت إليكم .. لأنكم أقوياء وكلمة اللة ثابتة فيكم وقد غلبتم الشرير " ( 1 يو 2 : 14 ) . *




*+ إن كلمة الله قوية جبارة لا تهمليها يا نفسى .. إنها لا ترجع فارغة أبداً .. وهى سيف ذو حدين .. إنها وسيلة نقاء القلب " أنتم انقياء بسبب الكلام الذى كلمتكم به " . *




*+ العهد الجديد مخفى ومستتر فى العهد القديم . *




*+ العهد القديم معلن فى العهد الجديد بأجلى ما يكون . *




*+ إذا أردت أن تتعلم أى مهنة فينبغى لك أن تتلمذ على أستاذ هذه المهنة . *




*+ كذلك إن أردت أن تتعلم الإنجيل فينبغى أن تتضع لتتلمذ على الروح القدس*




*الذى سيعلمك عن الرب يسوع . فتراه وجهاً لوجه ، وتتمتع به ، وتخضع لوصاياه . فيرشدك ويعلمك الطريق . *




*+ ما الهدف من دراسة الإنجيل ؟! *




*ليس الهدف هو زيادة المعلومات . ولكن الهدف هو الجلوس مع الرب يسوع وسماع كلماته الإنجيلية . *




*+ الهدف هو البحث عن يسوع بين سطور الإنجيل . *




*لذلك ينبغى أن تقرأ كلمة الله باتضاع وليس للجدل والمناقشة والنقض . *




*+ صل قبل قراءة الإنجيل ، " اطلب تجد .. اقرع يفتح لك " ( لو 11 : 9 ) لأن الله وحده هو القادر أن يفتح أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب ( لو 24 : 45 ) . *




*+ اقرأ بلذة وإشتياق كما أكل يوحنا الرائى السفر . *




*حينئذٍ تلهج فى ناموس الرب ليل نهار ، حينئذٍ يتحول الكلام فيك إلى روح وحياة*




*+ الذى يقرأ الكتاب ويلهج فى ناموس الرب ليل نهار ، ولا يسلك فى طريق الخطاة ، هو شجرة عاملة نامية على مجارى المياه ، تستظل تحت أغصانها نفوس كثيرة من المؤمنين . *




*+ المسيحى الذى يهمل درس الإنجيل فإنه يلقى سلاحه عنه فى الحرب الروحية . *




*+ إنه لا توجد حدود لدراسة الكتاب . طول النهار هى لهجى . *




*تأمل فى بعض آيات الكتاب المقدس*




*+ "أستطيع كل شىء فى المسيح الذى يقوينى" (فى4 : 13). *




*إن قلت أنا لا أستطيع .. فأنا فى عمق العبودية ، وإن قلت أستطيع بارادتى .. فأنا واقع فى عبودية الذات ، ولكن المقياس الذى به أحس أنى أستخدم إرادتى فى فعل الخير أن أكون فى نفس الوقت ناكراً ذاتى ، حاملاً الصليب . *




*+" طوبى لأنقياء القلب لأنهم يعاينون الله "( مت 5 : 8 ). *




*يا للمساكين الذين يعكرون قلوبهـم بالمشـاكل والعواطف الشريرة ! .. عليهم أن*




*يتدربوا على نقاوة القلب إن أرادوا أن يكون لهم تأمل فى شخص الرب يسوع . *




*+ " لا تهتموا بالغد .. " ( مت 6 : 34 ) . *




*إنها حرية كاملة .. لماذا الهم ؟ .. *




*هل هذا يتعارض مع ترتيب المستقبل ؟ .. لا .. *




*الصراع الرهيب حول مجاميع الثانوية العامة نوع من الهم . *




*ولكن المذاكرة ، والإجتهاد ، والتسليم ، والشكر نوع من الحرية فى المسيح . *




*+ العمل والاجتهاد من صفات يسوع النجار .. *




*ولكن القلق والخوف من الغد ، والهجرة خوفاً من المستقبل ، وحزناً على الدرجة نوع من العبودية . *




*"لا تُهلِِِِِك بطعامك ذاك الذى مات المسيح لأجله"( رو 14 : 15 ) *




*فالدافع لعدم العثرة هنا هو قيمة النفس البشرية التى بسببها مات المسيح . *




*+ " تجرى من بطنه أنهار ماء حى " ( يو 7 : 38 ) . *




*يشير هنا إلى مواهب المسيح التى لا نهاية لها .. *




*لا تطلبها وتحددها ، واترك للروح أن يحددها . فقط قل دائماً " مستعد قلبى يا الله. مستعد قلبى ( دائماً ) " ( مز 55 : 7 ) . *




*+ أوعى تفكر إن عمل الروح يمشى شوية شوية .. هل الأنهار تنبع تدريجياً ؟! *




*+ " يشبه ملكوت السموات تاجر يطلب لآلىء حسنة " ( مت 13 : 45 ) . *




*ينبغى أن يكون لنا خبرة فى أنواع اللآلىء وأسعارها*


*لئلا نبدل الذهب بالنحاس . ونبدل السماويات بالأرضيات. *




*+ "وماذا ينتفع الانسان لو ربح العالم كله وخسر نفسه " ( مت 16 : 26 ) . *




*+ إن أعظم جوهرة هى المسيح يسوع ومعرفته . *




*+ " توبوا وآمنوا بالإنجيل " ( مر 1 : 15 ) . *




*+ الإنجيل هو البشارة المفرحة المعاشة فى قلوب المؤمنين . *




*+ هذا هو الإنجيل الذى دعانا المسيح للحياة به . رغم أن التلاميذ لم يكونوا قد كرزوا ، ولا نادوا ، ولا كتبوا إنجيلاً. *




*+ الكنيسة عاشت بدون إنجيل مكتوب حوالى 30 سنة ولكنها لم تعش بدون أسرار وطقوس يوماً واحداً . *




*+" لست أسأل أن تأخذهم من العالم بل أن تحفظهم من الشرير " ( يو 17 : 15 ) . *




*+ ربنا يسوع لا يريد أخذنا من العالم قبل أن نثبت بقوة كأعضاء فى الجسم السرى .. *



*+ وبعد أن نثبت لا يهمنا أن نكون فى العالم أو فى السماء .. أنا عضو فى جسد المسيح الميت عن العالم*​*:download:*​


----------



## asmicheal (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن القيامة للقمص بيشوي كامل 

*
+ القيامة حياة واختبار يومى نذوقه فى كل مرة نقترب من الصليب ونحمله بفرح​
+ ليس هناك طريق للقيامة إلا طريق واحد هو الصليب . ​*


*
+ إن صلب شهوات الجسد هو الطريق لقيام الجسد مع المسيح. ​*


*
+ ما أجمل الكنيسة التى كل شعبها يعيش التوبة والقيامة والحياة والالتصاق بالمسيح القائم . ​*


*
+ الكنيسة القائمة لا سيف لها ولا سلاح .. ولكنها مرهبة كجيش بألوية . ​*


*
+ لا يقدر أحد أن يذوق القيامة قبل أن يحمل الصليب لن يذوق أحد القيامة وبهجتها مع المسـيح إلا الذى استترت حياته معه على الصليب ، وخلع الإنسان العتيق وأعماله . ​*


*
+ صلب الجسد والعالم مع الأهواء والشهوات يفجر فى النفس المصلوبة بهجة القيامة وأنوارها . ​*


*
+ الخطية سقوط .. والتوبة قيام . ​*


*
+ إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع . ​*


*
+ الذين جاهدوا ضد الخطية حتى الموت هم الذين نالوا الحرية والقيامة الأولى . ​*


*
+ ما أقواك أيتها التوبة ، وما أروعك ، إنك أروع أيقونة للقيامة . ​*


*
+ التوبة " القيامة " فى حياة المسيحى هدفها النهائى هو الوجود فى حضن الآب . ​*


*
+ إن أروع صور الحرية ، والقيامة الأولى هى صورة انسان غلب ذاته وشهواته، وانطلقت روحه فى قوة القيامة .. فى ملء الحرية تحلق فى أجواء السماء.. وهى مازالت تعيش فى الجسد . ​*


*
+ القيامة المعاشة هى التناول من جسد الرب ودمه . ​*


*
+ التناول هو نقل دم المسيح غير القابل للفناء إلى دمنا الذى دب فيه موت الخطية. ​*


*
+ الخطية نزف دم والتناول أخذ دم حى يعطى حياة أبدية أى قيامة . ​*


*
+ التناول من جسد الرب هو قيامة مُستترة . ​*


*
+ لقداس الإلهى يهدف إلى اكتشاف النفس لقوة القيامة فى حياتها عن طريق الافخارستيا المقدسة . ​*


*
+ الذى لا يعيش فى المحبة لا يعيش فى القيامة ​:download:​*


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ القيامة مسيرة فى النور ، ومسيرة فى المحبة . *​



*+ الذى قرر أن يعيش من أجل المحبة هو انسان قد صمم على الانتقال من الموت إلى الحياة فالمحبة=الحياة . *​



*+ الإنسان الملتصق بالمسيح المملوء بحبـه ، والمحـب للجميع تشع منه أنوار القيامة وقوتها وبهجتها . *​



*+ الاستشهاد أروع وأقوى صور القيامة لأن القيامة التى فى الشهداء أقوى من الموت . *​



*+ الاستشهاد هو أقوى علامة على قوة القيامة الأولى . *​



*إن روح الشهيد انطلقت فى قوة القيامة من هذا الجسد قبل أن يقتلها الوالى . *​



*+ لا كرازة بدون قيامة فى حياة الإنسان . فالكرازة هى مسئولية من أختبر القيامة. *​



*+ لم تمس القيامة حياة الإنسان فقط بل جسده أيضاً . *​



*فالقيامة بعثت فى روح الإنسان المحبة والفرح والسلام وعدم الخوف والرجاء وعدم اليأس . أما جسدنا فالقيامة بعثت فيه الحياة والطهارة والنصرة من جديد . *​



*+ الحرية هى هبة القيامة والجحيم والقبر هو السجن . *​



*والرب يسوع نزل إلى الجحيم والقبر وغلبهما وأطلق أسراهما . *​



*+ إن الحواس هى الطريق الذى بها نصنع تدبير الجسد لأجل الشهوات لأجل ذلك*​



*ينبغى أن ندرب حواسنا ونضبطها . *​



*+ هل تذكر يا أخى أنك لابس الرب يسوع . هذه هى قيامتك الأولى .. من أجل هذا لا تصنع تدبيراً للجسد وشهواته فى كل الحواس . إنه تدريب عميق سينتهى بك إلى انفجار فجر القيامة فى جسدك المائت . *​



*+ نحن نزف المسيح القائم من الأموات فى حياة المعمدين والقائمين معه . ما أروعها أيقونة .. إن الكنيسة لا تمثل القيامة بل تعيشها . *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ الاهتمام بما هو فوق هو روح القيامة الأولى . *​



*+ الحياة المستترة مع المسيح هى الطريق الوحيد للقيامة . *​



*+ كيف نعيش القيامة والحرية بدون حمل نير وصية الإنجيل . *​



*+ وصية الآب ليست قيوداً ، ولكنها صليـباً ، والصليب هو تنفيذ الوصية وطريق الحرية ، والحرية هى ثمرة القيامة الأولى مع المسيح . *​



*+ إن الحرية والقيامة الأولى هى شهوة ربنا للنفوس المقيدة . *​



*+ نحن الذين استترت حياتنا مع المسيح القائم من الأموات نعيش بمشاعر واحساسات المسيح القائم . *​



*+القيامة هى ثمرة اتحادنا بالمسيح القائم . والمجد هو نصيبنا فى المسيح القائم الممجد . *​



*+ إذاً لا نخشى الفشل . بل نرى فيه بداية القيامة ، وسبباً فى تذوق القيامة الأولى . أى فى ادراكنا أننا قمنا مع يسوع عندما كانت الأبواب مغلقة . *​



*+ القيامة الأولى بالنسبة للمسيحى هى اختبار لا ينتهى يبدأ بالمعمودية والدفن مع السيد المسيح ، والقيامة معه ( رو 6 : 4 ) . بالتوبة المستمرة ( 2 كو 4 ) . وفى سر الإفخارستيا يحيا به . " لأن الحياة هى القيامة " ( 1 يو 3 : 14 ) ، وفى أعمال المحبة لأن الذى يحب قد انتقل من الموت إلى الحياة .. القيامة ، وفى قوة الرجاء*​


*( 2كو 1 : 9 ، 10 ) . وفى قوة النصرة على شهوات الجسد " ( رو 8 : 11 ) ، وفى الشجاعة وغلبة الخوف وفى اختيار الحرية ( لو 4 : 18 ) . وفى السلوك فى النور كأولاد للنور وأبناء للقيامة ( يو 3 : 21 ) وأخيراً فى الكرازة والخدمة (مت 28 : 19 ) إنها اختبار حياتنا كلها . *​



*+ إن الكنيسة تعتبر المعمودية بكل إصرار وتأكيد هى نصيب كل واحد منا فى الموت والقيامة مع المسيح .. لذلك نزف المعمدين بالكنيسة كأيقونة حية للقيامة .*​


*ونقول : أكسيوس .. أكسيوس .. أكسيوس . *​



*لما لا يكون هذا اختباراً روحياً عن القيامة بأن نقف دقيقة أمام المعمودية فى كل مرة ندخل الكنيسة ، نعترف أمامها بأننا هنا دفنا وحملنا الموت عن الخطية فى حياتنا كل حين وكل يوم ، وانبعثت القيامة الأولى بفجرها المشرق فى حياتنا الجديدة القائمة ، وصرنا أبناء الله مولودين من فوق .. *​



*+ جرب يا أخى هذا التدريب فى دخولك الكنيسة .. عندئذ يتحول الطقس إلى حياة، وتصبح القيامة الأولى هى الدرس الأول الذى يتكرر فى حياتك كل يوم . *​



*+ تذكر أمام المعمودية أنك جحدت الشيطان وكل أعماله النجسة . *​



*+ تذكر أنك صرت متحداً مع المسـيح بشـبه موته ، وبشبه قيامته . *​



*+ تذكر أنك دُفنت ومُت وقُمت مع المسيح . *​



*+ تذكر أنك بقيامتك صارت أعضاؤك آلات بر لله . *​



*تذكر أن القيامة هى سلوك فى هذه الحياة . *​



*+ تذكر أنك ولدت من فوق ، وصرت ابن الله ، وتحدد خط سيرك فى هذه الحياة نحو الأبدية السعيدة . *​



*+ هيا بنا يا أخى نجعل حياتنا أثناء دورة القيامة أيقونة حية للمسيح القائم ، بل هيا نجعل كل أيامنا خماسين مفرحة حية ناطقة .. *​



*مناجـاة : *​



*ربى يسوع .. أشكرك لأنك جعلتنى هيكلاً لك . إن قذارة جسدى أبشع وأكثر من قذارة مذود بيت لحم . فارحمنى وطهر هيكلى من كل نجاسة ثم اطرد باعة الحمام والصيارفة منه ليصير لك وحدك . *​



*ربى يسوع .. روحك القدوس لا تنزعه منى بل جدده فى أحشائى . *​



*+ أيها الروح المعزى .. روح القيامة اعمل فى توبتى المستمرة . *​



*+ أيها الروح المرشد .. افتح ذهنى لأفهم الكتب وأدرك عمق أسرارك . *​



*+ يا روح الحب .. اسكب حبك الإلهى فى قلبى ( رو 5 : 5 ) . *​



*+ أيها الروح القدس .. موعد الآب اكشف لى عن مكانى الجديد فى يمين الآب . *​



*+ أيها الروح القدس .. اشهد فى داخلى لأقول : " يا آبا الآب " كيف أحس بأبوتك إلا بواسطة روحك أيها الآب فى داخلى . *​



*+ أيها الروح القدس .. فجر كل ثمارك المحيية من خلال كل الأبواب المغلقة داخلى . *​



*+ أيها الروح القدس .. كنز الصالحات اغنِ حياتى بك أيها الكنز المخفى داخلى . اغنِ نفسى بالصلاة والحب والفرح والوداعة ، وحياة التوبة المستمرة " كفقراء ونحن نغنى كثيرين . كأن لاشئ لنا ونحن نملك كل شئ " (2 كو 6 ) *​



*ربى يسوع .. أشكرك لأنك وهبت لى ما لم يدركه تلاميذك فى حينه وهبت لى أن اشترك معك فى بركات صليبك وأعاينها وأعيشها وآكلها .. ووهبت لى أن أعيش قيامتك ، وأشترك فى قوتها وآكلها .. أعطنى سر معرفتك ، فاجعلنى مستحقاً أن أنتفع بكل هذه النعمة ولا أهمل فيها ، أو يظلم عقلى عن إدراكها . كم مرة يا نفسى اجتزت وادى ظل الموت وحررك إلهى وأقامك معه قيامة أولى . وعندما تقيمنى ياإلهى من قيد الشهوة والخوف ، والكبرياء ، والذات ، أقول مع القديس اغسطينوس. *​



*"وضعت قدمى على قمة هذا العالم عندما صرت لا أخاف شيئاً ولا أشتهى شيئاً ". *​



*+ القيامة نعمة مجانية أخذها الانسان بالإيمان .. فى المعمودية . *​



*+ القيامة هى خروج من قبر مغلق ، *​



*هى خلق حياة من الموت ، *​



*هى نجاح من الفشل ، *​



*هى إيمان بعد يأس ، *​



*هى خروج من ضعف الانسان ، *​



*هى الإيمان المطلق .. هى كل حياتنا كمسيحيين . *​



*+ لا قيامة بدون صليب . *​



*+ لن نتمتع ببهجة القيامة إلاَّ إذا إختبرنا بركات التوبة والتذلل ، والصوم المقدس. *​



*+ الذى ينتظر حتى الموت ينال القيامة والذى يهرب قبل الآخر يحرم منها . *​



*+ من يريد أن يتمتع ببهجة قيامة الرب لابد أن يكون قد اجتاز اختبار الموت مع المسيح." لأنه إن كنا قد صرنا متحدين معه بشبه موته نصير أيضاً بقيامته "*​


*( رو 6 : 5 ) . *​



*+ القيامة حقيقة ملموسة واقعيـة نعيشـها اليوم بسكنـى الروح القدس داخلنا.*​


*( روح القيامة ) وذلك بمسحة الميرون كقول الرسول : " إن كان روح الذى أقام يسوع من الأموات ساكناً فيكم فالذى أقام المسيح من الأموات سيحيى أجسادكم المائتة أيضاً بروحه الساكن فيكم " ( رو 8 : 11 ) . *​



*القيامة ليست تمثيلية بل هى انسان داخلى يتجدد يوماً فيوماً . *​



*+ القيامة : حياة واختبار يومى نذوقه فى كل مرة نقترب من الصليب ونحمله بفرح .. *​



*+ القيامة ليست قصة ولكنها حياة .. يحس فيها المسيحى بقوة قيامته من الخطية ومن الضعفات اليومية، والغضب ، والكراهية ، ومحبة الكرامة ، والذات ، وشهوات العالم .. *​



*عندئذ نقول إننا مع المسيح .. متنا مع المسيح " صلبنا " فنحيا " نقوم " لا نحن بل المسيح يحيا فينا . *​



*الخلق ليس عملاً هيناً ، لأننا كنا أمواتاً بالخطايا .. *​



*والميت هالك ورائحته نتنة وعاجز .. فجاء روح القيامة وسكن داخلنا بمسحة الميرون . فأقامنا من موتنا ونحن داخل قبر الخطية . *​



*القيامة هى عمل صنعه ويصنعه كل يوم الروح القدس فى إقامتنا كل يوم من نتانة موت الخطية . *​



*فهو دائماً يميت أعمال الجسد لكيما يحييه . " إن كنتم بالروح تميتون أعمال الجسد فستحيون " " روحياً وجسدياً " ( رو 8 : 13 ) . *​



*+ إن الخوف من الموت سوف يلازم الانسان إلى أن يموت الانسان عن الذات فيعيش القيامة . *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن التناول للقمص بيشوي كامل 


*+ لم يكتفِ الرب أن يكون الصليب منبعاً للشفاء والغفران والخلاص بل أراد أن يكون جسده لنا طعاماً . لك المجد يارب** !! 
**+ كأن الرب يقول لنا لا يكفى أن أموت لأجلكم وأخلصكم بل أكثر من ذلك أن أكون لكم طعاماً فتحيوا بى، وأضمن لكم الحياة " جسدى هو الحياة " ، وهو عربون الميراث الأبدى ، والذى يأكلنى يثبت فىَّ ، يحيا بى ، " وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير " ( يو 6 : 54 ) . *
*+ لا حياة لانسان مسيحى بدون جسد الرب ودمه . *
*+ وجود جسد الرب على المذبح علامة على استمرار التجسد فى حياتنا كل يوم . *
*+ كل تناول من جسد المسيح هو حركة عبور مستمر من الموت إلى الحياة . *
*+ كل تناول من دم المسيح هو حركة عبور مستمر من الموت إلى الحياة . *
*+ دم ربنا لا يمكن أن يشاركه فى قوته دم خروف أو دم انسان .. لأنه دم الهى.. دم من حمل بلا عيب . *
*+ ولأنه دم الهى سيظل على المذبح دائماً قوة لعبور كل انسان من الموت للحياة. *
*+ إن الجسد والدم هما أقصى درجات الحب الأبوى . *
*+ الأعضاء التى يسرى فى شرايينها دم المسيح هى أعضاء المسيح .. تعمل عمل المسيح .. تبنى ولا تهدم .. تحب ولا تكره .. وديعة هادئة .. لا تستخدم إلاَّ فى عمل الخير فقط . *
*+ المشاعر والعواطف التى امتزجت بالدم هى مشاعر تعيش العبور فوق الشهداء وأهواء العالم الصاخبة .. لأن ليس للمهلك .. رئيس هذا العالم .. أن يقترب منها . هى عواطف مقدسة تحب كل ما هو مقدس . *
*+ الفكر الذى نضج عليه دم المسيح صار فكر المسيح لا يشوشه أفكار المهلك لأنه يرى الدم ويعبر . *
*+ القلب المدشن بالدم هو عرش المسيح .. كما أن الصليب هو عرشه .. هو قلب لا يملك عليه غير صاحب العرش . *
*+ يراه المهلك فيفزع منه كفزعه من دم المسيح لأن المسيح متربع وحده عليه . *
*+ الآب السماوى يدعونا إلى وليمة محبة فيها ننال شركة الجسد المكسور والدم المسفوك .. فيها يأكل أبناء الملكوت جسد الرب فيتحدون به ، ويثبتون فيه ، ويحيون إلى الأبد .. ويشربون دم المسيح .. يشربون الحب الالهى فينالون الغفران والتطهير ويجددون قوة وحياة . *
*+ القداس الالهى هو الطاقة التى نطل بها على الأبدية. *
*+ إن لحظة تقديم سر التناول هى لحظة سرية عجيبة.. *
*+ هى لحظة تقابل الموت مع الحياة .. أو خروج الحياة من الموت . أو ابتلاع الموت من الحياة .. إنها كل حياتنا! *
*+ أغلى شىء هو الدم .. إنه عصير الرب . *
*+ لا يوجد انسان فى العالم يستحق التناول من جسد الرب . فالاستحقاق ليس معناه : البر الذاتى .. أو الكفاءة الذاتية .. لكن معناه : الإحتياج الشديد . *
*+ والإحتياج هو المسكنة الروحية " طوبى للمساكين بالروح " ( مت 5 : 3 ) .. هو الجوع الروحى " طوبى للجياع " ( مت 5 : 6 ) . *
*+ ويعنى الاشتياق للحياة مع المسيح . *
*+ إن إنكسرت نفسى أستحق أن آكل جسد المسيح المكسور . *
*علمنى ياربى قهر النفس وكسرها .. *
*+ انحناءة الرأس لمَن هو أقل منى هو استحقاقى للتناول. *
*+ إن المحافظة على العبادة بعد التناول ليس بأقل ضرورة من حسن الاستعداد قبله .*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن القداس الإلهي للقمص بيشوي كامل 


*+ القداس الإلهى هو اجتماع المقدسين من البشر مع الملائكة المقدسين فى حضرة الرب القدوس . لأن القدسات للقديسين** . 
**+القداس هو أعظم عمل يمكن أن يتم فى حياتنا . هو حضور للأزلى فى وسطنا . *
*+ ليست كلمات القداس مجرد توسلات .. إنما هى آلات فى يد الروح القدس لتقديس القرابين .. كلمات .. حركات.. كلها تمر بسرعة .. من الذين يحيطون بالمذبح وأمام الهيكل .. الكل فى حالة انتظار للحدث العظيم .. ليسوا منتظرين الملاك الذى يحرك الماء .. ولكن منتظرين الروح القدس ليصنع معجزة المعجزات فيحرك الخبز والخمر ، ويحوله لجسد الرب ودمه . *
*+ الروح القدس هو الذى يقدم لنا جسد الرب يسوع من على المذبح . يقدمه للكنيسة جسد المسيح ليصير طعامها طول غربتها على الأرض فتحيا وتعيش عليه وتزداد ثباتاً فى الرأس . *
*+ فى القداس الإلهى يحضر الثالوث القدوس ، ومعه البلاط الملكى ( الملائكة والقديسون ) . *
*+ ينبغى أن نحضر القداس بشهوة للتناول من جسد الرب ، مقابل شهوته لذبح ذاته عنا .. إن العبادة فى القداس الإلهى ينبغى أن تكون شهوة حب . *
*+ لا يقدر أحد أن يقبل جسد المسيح المذبوح فى حياته إن لم يكن قد ذبح جسده أولاً. *
*على قبر القديسة دميانة : *
*+ عندما أقمنا الذبيحة الإلهية على المذبح المقام فوق قبرها جالت بخاطرنا هذه المشاعر المتبادلة : الرب يسوع على المذبح مذبوح لأجل القديسـة دميانة وهى تحت المذبح مذبوحة لأجل يسوع المسيح . *
*+ فوق المذبح ذاك الذى مات لأجلها .. وتحت المذبح تلك التى ماتت كل النهار*
*من أجله ( رو 8 : 36 ) . *
*+ شركتنا فى القداس الإلهى هى مع المسيح المذبوح من أجل هذا تعيش الكنيسة حاملة صليبها لأنها تقتات على جسد مذبوح لأجل العالم كله . *
*+ الإنسان الذى يقدم لله ذبيحة الروح المنسحق هو وحده الذى يستحق أن يأكل من ذبيحة جسد الرب يسوع المسحوق لأجل آثامنا . *
*+ " احملوا الذبائح وادخلوا دياره " ( مز 95 : 8 ) .*
*+ فعندما ندخل بيت الهنا ، ونصل إلى المذبح ينبغى أن نقدم للرب ذبائحنا نأخذ ابننا الوحيد الذى نحبه ، ونأخذ فى يدنا سكيننا الروحى .. وهناك نذبح للرب المذبوح*
*عنا .. نذبح ذاتيتنا ، وخطايانا المحببة ، وأهواء أجسادنا ونقدم للرب إلى درجة الذبح إلى المنتهى إيماننا ، ومحبتنا .. ومحبتنا للجميع ، وفعل الخير ، والعطاء إلى العوز، والاتضاع إلى الانسحاق .. عندئذ نسمع صوت الرب يقول : " اجمعوا لى أتقيائى القاطعين عهدى على ذبيحة " ( مز49 : 5 ) . *
*+ نحن نحضر القداس لننال التطهير النارى بواسطة جمرة الجسد الإلهى المذبوح عنا . *
*+ الهدف الأول من التناول .. أن أحصل على سر قوة الموت من جسد الرب المذبوح ، الموت عن الذات وكبريائها ، وعن مديح الناس وذمهم ، وعن خطايا الإدانة وضعف المحبة ، وعن شهوات الجسد وعن العالم . *
*+ الكنيسة هى مكان تلاقى الخطاة بالمسيح المذبوح لينالوا الغفران فيخرجون مبشرين بموت الرب عنهم . *
*واضح أن القديسين اكتشفوا الموت الذى يعمل فى طبيعتهم فلـجأوا لله واتحدوا بجسده المكسـور ، وشاركوا الرب موته ، وتحققوا معه بقوة الموت عن العالم . *
*+ عندما تتلامس ذبيحة توبتنا مع ذبيحة المسيح نأخذ قوة التوبة اللانهائية من طبيعة الذبيحة غير المحدودة . عندئذ نرنم للرب بفرح ونقول " قطعت قيودى فلك أذبح ذبيحة التسبيح " . *
*+ دم يسوع له القدرة على أن يستوعب أعظم شرورنا . *
*+ القداس الإلهى هو حالة بصخة " عبور " لكل نفس تائبة تشرب من الدم الإلهى فتعبر الإثم وتغسل ثيابها وتبيضها . *
*+ الكاهن الذى يتكاسل فى إقامة القداسـات يحرم نفسـه من تكريم وتمجيد الثالوث القدوس ، ويحرم الملائكة من فرح الحضور ، والخطاة من الرحمة ، والمؤمنين من المعونة ، والراقدين من اكتمال نياحهم .. *
*ليس كل من حضر القداس قد اشترك فيه . بل ذاك الذى شارك الرب حبه وموته وقيامته مع الكنـيسة بقلب واحد . *
*+ من يحضر القداس لن يذوق حلاوة طعم الذبيحة إن لم يكن قلبه متسعاً ومضبوطاً بالمحبة على نفس نغمات الحب المنبثقة من محطة الإرسال . أى من الذبيحة الإلهية فوق المذبح . *​*+ القداس ذبيحة .. ومن لا يحب لا يلتقط قلبه إشعاعات الحب من على المذبح أى لا ينتفع من حضور القداس.*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن المعمودية للقمص بيشوي كامل



*+ سر المعمودية هو سر تكوين الأسرة الكبيرة المولودة من فوق المحدد آمالها واتجاهاتها فى الروحيات**.*
*+ المعمودية هى الماء النابع من جنب المسيح على الصليب . *​



*+ مياه المعمودية اكتسبت قدرتها على التطهير من مياه جنبك الالهى*​



*+ الرب يسوع انتزعنا من عبودية الشيطان بالصليب، لنكون له أبناء وهذا يتم لنا بقوة الصليب عن طريق المعمودية وجحد الشيطان . *​



*+ جحد الشيطان .. رئيس هذا العالم .. معناه إننا لنا وطن فى السماء وحياتنا على الأرض هى غربة . *​



*نحن لا نتلذذ بالعالم الغريب ، ولكن لذتنا فى السماء . *​



*+ نعيش على الأرض ونحن مواطنون سمائيون نتصرف ليس كما يرضى العالم بل كما يرضى الآب السماوى . *​



*+ أى مسيحى ينسى هذه الحقيقة .. حقيقة الغربة .. يرتبك بأمور هذا العالم ويتلكأ فى السير فى الطريق ثم يضل الطريق . *​



*+ إيمان + معمودية = ميلاد ثانٍ = خلاص . *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ الباب إلى المعمودية هو الإيمان ، والختم على صدق الإيمان هو المعمودية . *​



*+ فى قول الرب من آمن واعتمد خلص ( مر 16 : 16 ) يقع الإيمان من الخلاص موقع المريض قبل إجراء العملية الجراحية . *​



*+ ولا شك فى أن المعمـودية فى طبيعتها هى عملية أعظم وأخطر من مجرد عملية جراحية .. إنها عملية إزالة واستئصال للإنسان كله وزرع جديد لإنسان جديد. فالإيمان هو إقرار من المعتمد أو من المسئول عنه إذا كان قاصراً لأنه مريض مرضاً إلى الموت ، وإنه فى حالة إدراك لذلك ، وإنه واثق ومؤمن فى الرب الطبيب الشافى لذلك فإنه قد سلّم حياته للرب كلها . *​



*+ لا مكان ولا مجال ولا إمكانية للفصل بين البركتين الإيمان والمعمودية .. إلا فى خيال المخترع .. والذين يقصرون الخلاص على الإيمان ويجردون المعمودية من أثرها فيه إنما يقصون الجناح الثانى للنفس التى تريد أن تطير فى سماوية مجد أولاد الله . *​



*+ قصد ربنا يسوع المسيح أننا بالمعمودية نخلع الانسان العتيق ، ونلبس إنساناً جديداً ( كو 3 : 9 ) ، يتجدد حسب صورة ربنا يسوع ( كو 3 : 10 ) ، فنصير أولاداً ليسوع ( رو 8 : 16 ) من لحمه ومن عظامه (أف 5 : 30 ) نعيش غرباء على الأرض ( 1 بط 2 : 11 ) ، مفكرين فى السماء لأن سيرتنا هناك ( فى 3 : 30 ) حيث هو أعد لنا مكاناً حيث شرفنا لنكون عروساً له وملكة له لكيما يشركنا فى كل مجده*


*( رو 8 : 17 ) . *​



*+ فى المعمودية يقيد ويدفن الانسان العتيق .. مصدر الكبرياء والحقد والحسد .. ويترك المجال للإتسان الجديد للنمو ، وقد صرنا أحراراً من عبودية العالم والشهوة والقلق ومحبة المال . هذه الحرية التى قال عنها ربنا : " إن حرركم الابن فبالحقيقة تكونون أحراراً " ( يو 8 : 36 ) . *​



*+ نحن ننال إمكانية خلع الانسان العتيق .. بقوة صليب ربنا .. عن طريق المعمودية . *​



*+ الإنسان الجديد يولد كطفل يحتاج لرعاية .. أى لبيئة مسيحية مقدسة ، وأن يتغذى على كلمة الله وجسد الرب ودمه ، وأن يرتوى بالصلاة وأن يجدد ذهنه ، وينظف فكره دائماً بالتوبة . وهكذا لو كنا فى حالة يقظة لتركنا المجال للإنسان الجديد لكى ينمو حتى يترعرع وينشأ ابناً قديساً حسب صورة خالقه . *​



*+ عندما ينمو الإنسان الجديد يظل الانسان العتيق مقيداً هزيلاً ضعيف التأثير . *​



*+ الانسان الجديد يتغذى على السير السماوية .. والانسان العتيق يتغذى على سير الناس والعالم وأخباره وتسلياته وأفلامه وملاهيه وملذاته وشهواته . *​



*+ الفكر الأرثوذكسى دائماً يضع الانسان موضع القابل لنعمة الله بلا مقابل ، بل ليس لها مقابل إلا الشعور بالإحتياج لها . *​



*+ الفكر الأرثوذكسى يعتبر المعمودية نعمة الهية نالها الانسان كهبة مجانية من الله بدون استحقاق ، والله هو صاحب الفضل فى نعمة البنوة ، وفى الخـلاص الـذى نتمتع به . *​



*+ كما أن حقنة البنسلين التى تعطى للطفل وهو لا يفهم تركيبها ، ولكن يحس بقوتها وبقدرتها على الشفاء ، كذلك المعمودية لا يدرك الطفل مفهومها ولكنه يأخذ بها نصيبه من البنوة حتى إذا انتقل إلى السماء وهو طفل فإنه يصير ابناً . *​



*+ بالمعمودية أصبح له الحق كابن المسيح فى أكل جسد المسيح المكسور ودمه المسفوك والتمتع بكل أسرار الكنيسة . *​



*+ بالمعمـودية قيد اسم الطـفل فى السماء وصار مواطناً سماوياً يعيش أيام غربته على الأرض فى حراسة الملائكة ، ورعاية أبيه السماوى .. بالمعمودية صرنا : أولاد الله ، وهياكل للروح القدس ، ودفنا مع المسيح فأخذنا قوة الموت عن الخطية . وقمنا مع المسيح فأصبح لنا قوة النصرة على الخطية . وجلسنا معه فى السماويات*​



*فأصبح لنا فكر السماء . *​



*بالمعمودية عبرنا من العبودية إلى بنوة أبناء الله . *​



*شكراً لك يا الهى من أجل بركات هذه المعمودية المقدسة التى بها .. أنا الإنسان الترابى الحقير الملوث بالآلام والأدناس صرت ابناً وعروساً وملكة قائمة عن يمين الله . *​



*+ المعمودية هى رحم الكنيسة الحى النابض الخصب ، المستمر فى الولادة يتمخض لكى يحمل كل المولودين فيها صورة المسيح . *​



*+ المعمودية هى البشارة الالهية لى بأنى صرت مواطناً سماوياً . *​



*+ الآب لا يقبل أن نكون أجراء لأننا نلنا البنوة مرة واحدة بالمعمودية . فعندما نخطئ نصير ابناء ضالين . *​



*+ وعندما نتوب نرجع إلى حضن الآب وليس كما يقول البعض أننا نولد ولادة جديدة .. لأننا ولدنا مرة واحدة . *​



*لذلك رفض الآب أن يقبله أجيراً بل ابناً كما هو . *​



*+ ماء المعمودية أغرق فرعـون .. ونفـس الماء أنقذ الانسان ( 1 بط 3 : 21 ) عبور البحر " مع موسى " هو المعمودية . *​



*الطفل عندما يولد ليس معناه أنه سيعيش بل إنه يحتاج إلى برنامـج من الوقـاية والطـعام " المن جسد*​



*الرب " ، والماء " جنب المسيح .. أى الصخرة " ، والإرشاد والقيادة " أى الروح القدس " ، والإيمان .. بوجود الله معه دائماً . *​



*+ هذا المناخ الروحى هو الذى يعطى الطفل المولود النمو المستمر حتى يصل لكنعان .. والطفل يحتاج للصراع ضد الميكروبات " عماليق " . *​



*+ العماد والتجلى حالة صلاة تفتح السماء وتدخلنا فى بنوة الله . العماد حالة امتلاء من الروح القدس . *​



*+ أنا بالمعمودية آخذ طبيعة جديدة معززة ومقواة بقوة .. تفعل فى الطبيعة العتيقة حتى تدخل جواه . *​



*+ ليغسلنى دمك من جميع الأدران التى دنست حلة العرس التى ألبستنى إياها فى العماد لكى أستطيع أن أتكىء بثقة فى وليمة العرس . *​



*ألبسنى الحلة الأولى ، والخاتم الدال على اتحادى وارتباطى بك . *​



*+ لا دخول للمعمودية إلا عن طريق التوبة ، وتغيير مسار الانسان . " توبوا وليعتمد كل واحد على اسم الرب يسوع " ( أع 2 : 37 ) . *​



*+ نحن بالمعمودية أخذنا كل النعم والبركات والإمكانيات. ونحن بالتوبة ننتفع بهذه الإمكانيات . *​


*إن الكنيسة تعتبر المعمودية بكل إصرار وتأكيد هى نصيب كل واحد منا فى الموت والقيامة مع المسيح .. لذلك نزف المعمد بالكنيسة كأيقونة حيـة للقيامة ونقـول أكسيوس*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن التوبة والاعتراف للقمص بيشوي كامل



*+ **التوبة للنفس كمخاض المرأة . ولكن نصيبها رؤية المسيح كما ترى المرأة طفلها مولوداً.*
*+ الانسان المسيحى انسان يجدد ذهنه دائماً بالتوبة وليس حياته .لأن الحياة تجدد مرة واحدة بالميلاد الثانى . أما تجديد الذهن فعملية يومية تتم بالتوبة . *​



*+ فى اللحظة التى يسقط فيها الانسان فى نقد الآخرين، فى اللحظة عينها تهرب منه التوبة . *​



*+ التوبة عمل إيجابى لا تقف عند مجرد عدم فعل الشر ، بل تنتهى إلى الشوق إلى فعل الخير . *​



*+ التوبة فى المسيحية قيامة مفرحة سعيدة نهايتها حضن الآب وقبلاته حيث الفرح والسلام والطهارة والشبع. *​



*الابن الضال : كان يرى الحلة الأولى المعمودية والحياة مع المسيح قيداً .. أما الآن فإنه يراها عمق الحرية . *​



*كان يرى العجل المسمن أكلة مصحوبة بالقيود .. أما الآن فأصبح يرى فيها جسد الرب " أكلة القائمين من الموت " . *​



*كان يرى فى وصايا أبيه سجناً وقيوداً .. أما الآن فإنه يرى فيها رباطات المحبة وأحضان الآب وقبلاته . *​



*+ الرب يظهر بذاته للنفس التائبة ليقيمها . *​



*+ اعتراف بلا توبة لا قيمة له . *​



*+ المرأة الخاطئة أجمل مفهوم للخلاص . *​



*+ التائبون أحسـن الكارزين فى الكنيسة وبسببهم يرجع الخطاة إلى الله . *​



*+ محبة الله للخطاة والتائبين أكثر من أولاده المواظبين على العبادة دون توبة . *​



*+ طوبى للزوانى التائبين لأنهم يسـبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت ، طوبـى*​



*للعشارين محبى المال ، والعالم وشهواته التائبين لأنهم يسبقونى أنا الكاهن إلى الملكوت . *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ التوبة عمل مستمر وتام . فهى امتداد للمعمودية . ويظل المسيحى يعيشها طول حياته . *​



*+ التوبة فعل مستمر .. صلب مستمر للذات ، ولشهوات الجسد وللعالم ونمو للإلتصاق بالمسيح .. ونمو فى محبة المسيح ، والحياة مع المسيح ، ولأجل المسيح . *​



*+ الخطية لها ثمار ردية : مرض .. ألم .. عدم سلام قلق .. ضيق .. اضطراب .. خوف .. حقد .. شهوة .. إلخ . *​



*والانسان الذى يعيش تحت نيرها فهو يجنى ثمارها الذى لم يحس بخطاياه ، والذى مازال ساقطاً فى كبريائه وبره الذاتى صعب عليه أن يتلامس مع يسوع .. أى مخلص حياته . *​



*+ لا تقل غيرى يخطئ .. لأن الدفاع وعدم الاعتراف = الكبرياء . *​



*+ كل الشر فى حياتنا سببه نحن وليس الله ، أو الظروف ، أو المجتمع . *​



*+ السقوط ليس معناه تغير الطبيعة ، ولكن معناه تلوث الطبيعة . *​



*إن صرفت وجهك عن خطاياك ووضعتها خلفك على ظهرك . فإن الله سيراها ولا يصرف وجهه عنها . إذاً ضع آثامك أمامك إن كنت تريد أن الله لا يراها . *​



*+ الله لا يهلك خاطئاً إلاَّ إذا استنفذ كل الوسائل فى توبته . *​



*+ أنا انسان دائماً تحت الخطية .. ربما يعبر الملاك فى أى وقت يجدنى متسلحاً فى دم المسيح .. يرى العـلامة ويعبر عنى . *​



*+ وقفتى أمام تيار الدم .. اعتراف قبل الصلاة بخطيتى وضعفى ومسكنتى . *​



*+ الإنسان على صورة الله مخلوق . عندما يتوب الانسان تحت أقدام يسوع .. يرى فى يسوع الصورة المفقودة .. يرى الجمال الأصلى المفقود .. *​



*+ طالما تجملت بالمساحيق .. وتجملت بالملابس .. وتجملت بالخلاعة .. ووقفت*​



*أمام المرآة لتنظر جمالها .. وإذ بها ترى قبحاً ورذيلة وشر يخفى تحتـه جمالاً*​



*حقيقياً مفقوداً .. ولكن تحت أقدام يسوع وجدت صورتها المفقودة فأحبتها .. ولا ترضى أن تتركها فتفقد صورتها الأولى .*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ الوقوف تحت قدمى يسوع هو تلذذ بصورة الانسان الأولى وللجمال المفقود . *​



*+ لا يوجد شئ يسبب فرحاً للانسان إلاَّ إحساسه بالتغيير من الداخل ، وإحساسه بالقوة فيه فى الداخل ، وإحساسه بالمسيح غير المحدود يحيا فيه فى الداخل . *​



*+ أحياناً يفرح الانسان بمال أو فستان أو مركز .. ولكن الفرح الحقيقى هو الإحساس بقوة التغيير .. قوة حياة المسيح فينا . *​



*+ هذا هو سر المسيحية : الفرح الذى لا ينطق به .. فرح القوة الداخلية . *​



*+ نينوى مدينة عظيمة لله .. فى توبتها المقبولة .. فى الدرس الذى أعطته للعالم كله .. فى صومها .. فى صلاتها .. فى إيمانها . *​



*+ إذا صدأ الحديد ليس معناه تغير طبيعته ، ولكن إذا مسح الصدأ بالصنفرة تظهر الطبيعة الأولى من جديد . *​



*النفس التى تحيا التوبة .. تظهر الطبيعة الجديدة . *​



*النفس التى تمتلئ بالروح ، بالصلاة ، بالحب .. تظهر فيها الطبيعة الجديدة . *​



*+ إذا كانت توبة فرد تجعل ملائكة السماء تفرح .. فكم يكون توبة مجموعة خدام أو أسرة أو مدينة بأكملها!! *​



*+ التوبة إرتفاع إلى أعلى جبل التجلى حيث الفرح الدائم وحيث الابتعاد عن الأرضيات . *​



*+ أعطنى يارب أن أصعد إلى أعلى الجبل خذنى خذنى هذا حقى أنا ابنك . *​



*+ إن الرب لم يمنحنى المغفرة فقط بل منحنى الروح القدس ، وبالروح القدس عرفت الله نفسه .*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*منــاجاة*​



*الهى أعطنى أن أعترف بقوة لكى تصير خطيتى أمامى .. وأعطنى أن أذكرها كل حين كى لا أعود إليها وأتمتع ببركات التوبة . *​



*فى المساء أقف أمامك وأقول العمل الذى أعطيتنى قد أتممته .. أشكرك وأعتذر عن إنحرافاتى الفكرية ، ونسيانى وعدم تسليمى أحياناً .. وتكون ختام صلاتى هو الارتماء فى حضن الآب كابن صانع مشيئة أبيه . *​



*+يا نفسى اعترفى بأن مياه العالم ولذته لن تشبعكِ ،اعترفى بخطيتك ، الرب يسوع عطشان لخلاصكِ . *​



*+ التوبة ليست من صنع الانسان لذلك يقول أرمياء النبى " توبنى يارب فأتوب" . *​



*+ سر التوبة هو عمل الروح القدس باستمرار فى حياة العروس من أجل غسلها " بالدم " وتقديسها وتبريرها باسم الرب وبروح الهنا ( 1 كو 6 : 11 ) . *​



*+ عندما تدعو الكنيسة للتوبة .. أى تكنس بيتها للبحث عن الدرهم المفقود .. يلقى الروح القدس أشعته على النفوس المخلصة لتتوب وتعلن عن وجودها . *​



*+ الروح لا يثمر ثمر البر إلا فى النفس التائبة . *​



*+ التوبة هى أهم علامات الحب . *​



*+كلما أحس التائب بأنه أحزن بخطيته الرب الذى أحبه وأن صليب يسوع المسيح مرفوع أساساً من أجل غسل خطاياه وخلاصه منها كلما كانت توبته سليمة وصادقة. *​



*+ هناك إذاً توبة مزيفة فيها خداع للنفس .. وتوبة حقيقية من عمل الروح القدس. *​



*+ كل لحظة يهمل " الانسان " التوبة يفقد قوة القيامة . لأنه يعيش ضعف الفتور وقوة السقوط . *​



*+ التوبة لا تقف عند الندم على الخطية ولكنها تتقدم خطوة أخرى إيجابية . وهى كيف يبدأ التائب حياة جديدة مع الله ؟! *​



*+ التوبة تتدرج من الحزن على خطايا واضحة مثل القتل والزنا والسب والشتيمة والحلفان والسرقة .. إلى إدراك أن عدم المحبة ( محبة أخيك كنفسك ) هى قتل . " من يبغض أخاه فهو قاتل نفس " ( 1 يو 3 : 15 ) .. إلى أن النظرة الشريرة هى زنا ومحبة المديح هى سرقة مجد الله . *​



*+ لقد ارتبط سر التوبة بالقيامة ارتباطاً مستمراً بدون انفصال لحظة واحدة . *​



*+ الاعتراف ليس سرد خطايا بل توبة وحزناً . لأنه " طوبى للحزانى لأنهم يتعزون " . *​



*+ الاعتراف المستمر يعمل على تنقية النفس ويدفعها لحياة جديدة .. خاصة عندما تؤهل لشركة جسد الرب ودمه . *​



*منــاجاة*​



*ربى يسوع إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء ولا الخل بل ترويه توبتى ورجوعى لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشاناً . *​



*+ يا نفسى الشقية هل تبخلى على حبيبك المصلوب بأن تروى نفسه بالرجوع إليه. *​



*+ ثم إنى أستطيع أن أقدم لك ماءً للشرب عندما أدعو نفوس اخوتى البعيدين عنك إلى التوبة والرجوع . *​



*+ إنه عمل هام يروى عطشك ، ويخفف آلام الصليب. *​



*+ ربى أعطنى هذه النعمة أن أروى عطشك . *​



*+ إنى بالحق أكرهك أيتها الأفكار الشريرة لأنك تغزين جبين حبيبى ومخلصى . *​



*+ وكلما أكشف لك عن شوكة مريرة .. أرى يدك اللطيفة تسحبها برقة من جسدى لتضعها على أقدس مكان على رأسك . *​



*+ تسحب الأشواك من عقلى ، ويدى ، وفكرى ، وجسدى .. ثم تكومها وتصنع منها إكليـل عار ، وإكليـل لعنة ، وإكليل دنس وشر .. ثم تضعه على رأسك !! *​



*+ ما أرهبها لحظة أحس فيها بالبرء والسلام والشفاء .. *​



*وأرى الألم والدماء تسيل من وجهك .. عندئذ أصرخ بدموع وفرح .. وأقّبل جبينك وإكليل شوكك . *​



*+ الله لا يحاسبنا على كثرة خطايانا بل على عدم توبتنا . *​



*+ الاعتراف هو عبارة عن يقظة روحية فيها يجدد الانسان نفسه ، ويخلع عنه شره ، ويتحرر من رباطاته المادية ، ويرجع لوصايا كتابه ، وينطلق بالصـلاة إلى*​



*أبيه الحبيب مرتمياً فى حضنه السماوى . *​



*+ التوبة هى مخافة الرب وحياة القداسة . *​



*+ التوبة هى رجوع وخضوع للآب والتلمذة له . *​



*+ التوبة دعوة اقتناء الله لأولاده . *​



*+ التوبة هى دفعة حب إلى حضن الآب حيث قبلات فمه ( لو 15 : 20 ) . *​



*+ فى كل مرة نتوب فيها ونرجـع إلى حضـن الآب فهى بالتأكيد حركة حرية للتحرر من قيود العالم والخطية والشر ، والرجوع بفرح وتهليل إلى حضن الآب. *​



*+ التوبة هى موت عن الخطية وقيامة مع المسيح . *​



*+ التوبة هى الانتقال من الظلمة للنور ، ومن الموت للحياة. *​



*+ التـوبة هى دموع وتسمير مخافـة الله فى القلـب .. *​



*والقداسة هى ثمرة مخافة الرب . *​



*+ ليست التوبة هى فقط البعد عن الخطية ولكنها هى أيضاً الحياة الإيجابية مع السيد المسيح . *​



*+ ما يفسد توبتنا هو إلقاء العيب والذنب على الآخرين وبذلك تضيع بركة التوبة . *​



*+التوبة هى تأمل النفس فى ذاتها وعدم النظر إلى الآخرين . *​



*+ التوبة بعيدة عن الشخص المتكبر الذى يحـس ببره الذاتى . *​



*+ لا توبة بلا ترك ، ولا حب بلا ترك . *​



*+ يا نفسى هل تركتِ أحقاد قلبكِ من أجل يسوع .. وتركتِ لمَن أساء إليكِ ، وتركتِ حب ظهوركِ ، ومحبة المديح ، والخوف على الكرامة والخوف من الناس ، ومحبة الذات ، ومحبة المال ، وشهوة الجسد ، ولذة الحواس ، والتعلق بشاب أو شابة و ... *​



*+ أخى إن لم تكن قد تركت من أجل الرب فأين الحب ؟*​



*والذى يترك كثيراً يحب كثيراً .. والرب يسوع ترك للموت . لأن الحب أقوى من الموت . *​



*+ قسوة القلب سببها التهاون وعدم محاسبة النفس باستمرار . *​



*+التوبة المستمرة تغسل القلب ، وتجدد الذهن ، وتحفظ النفس منسـحقة فى طاعة الآب ، وتكشف لها كل بركات وأسرار الآب السماوى . *​



*+ النفس التائبة نفس فرحة مسّبحة للرب . *​



*+ كنيسة بلا توبة فى حياة أفرادها هى كنيسة بلا فرح . *​



*ليس هناك مصدر لفرح الروح القدس فى الكنيسة إلاَّ توبة أولادها . *​



*+ الشخص التائب هو أكبر شاهد لعمل نعمة المسيح فيه . *​



*+ الانسان التائب يجذب النفوس البعيدة للحياة مع الله . *​



*+ للتوبة ثمار : الاتضاع .. التسبيح .. الشكر . *​



*إننا نتعامل الآن مع شيطان مغلوب وعالم مغلوب وخطية مدانة فى الجسد . *​



*أيتها التوبة : *​



*أنت قيامتى كل يوم مع المسيح .. *​



*أنت معموديتى اليومية التى بها أغسل ثيابى .. *​



*أنت الطريق ليعمل فىَّ روح القيامة " الروح القدس " كل لحظة .. *​



*أنت الطريق ليثمر فىَّ روح الله القدوس محبة ، فرح، سلام ، طول أناة ، لطف ، صلاح ، إيمان ، وداعة ، تعفف .. وكل غنى الروح .. *​



*+ أيتها التوبة : *​



*هل تقوم قيامة بدونك ؟*​



*هل يمكن التلذذ بالمسيح وبحضن أبيه بدونك ؟*​



*هل يمكن *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*






*أقوال عن الحرية للقمص بيشوي كامل*

*+ لا يقدر الانسان المقيد المربوط أن يفك نفسه .. لابد أن يفكه آخر . لذلك جاء يسوع وربط بحبال شهواتى ولذات قلبى ، وبذلك نلت الحرية** .
**+ هذا هو سبيل الحرية : الوصية للانسان أن يقف أمام يسوع ويطلب منه أن يفك رباطاته ، وسيسمعه يقول له : " أتريد أن تبرأ " . فأرد وأقول " نعم إن أردت تقدر أن تطهرنى " سيقول يسوع أريد " لأن كل شئ مستطاع للمؤمن .. " عندئذ يحمل يسوع الرباطات عنى ويحررنى . *
*عنصر الإرادة مهم . والإيمان بعمل يسوع الخلاصى أهم . والإثنان يتلاقيان معاً. الإرادة والإيمان حول عمود الجلد .. الخاطى ويسوع عند جلادى بيلاطس . *
*هذه هى الحـرية تعطى مجاناً لمـن يريد . ولكنها لا تعطى للنفوس التى لا تريدها لئلا تطرحها . ولا تعطى للنفوس التى أحبت العالم أكثر من يسوع .. فرضيت بلذة وقتية نظير عذاب ليسوع من أجلها . *
*+ إن أروع صور الحرية والقيامة الأولى . هى صورة انسان غلب ذاته وشهواته وانطلقت روحه فى قوة القيامة ، وفى ملء الحرية تحلق فى أجواء السماء وهى مازالت تعيش فى هذا الجسد . *
*+ الله لا يفرض نفسه علينا لأنه لا يريد أن يفقدنا حريتنا . *
*الحرية الحقيقية فى المسيحية هى : *
*حرية النفس التى تحب الله بلا مانع .. والناس بلا قيد . *
*التحرر من نير الخطية وقسوتها والاستعباد لها . *
*+ لا خوف فى الحرية . *
*+ وصية الرب لكل مؤمن يريد الحرية ويدعو لها أن ينكر ذاته . *
*+ الحرية قد وهبت لنا بالميلاد الثانى فلننعم بها .. ونسعد بها ولا نسمح لقوة فى*
*الوجود أن تسلب حريتنا فى المسيح . *
*+ الحرية إيمان عميق بوجود حد فاصل دائم بيننا وبين الشيطان . *
*+ الحرية تجعل خطواتنا وراء المسيح قوية وثابتة وتكسب حركتنا خفة وفرحاً . *
*+ الحرية هى الدخول فى اللانهائيات : *
*لا نهاية فى الحب " أحب خاصته .. أحبهم إلى المنتهى " ( يو 13 : 1 ) . *
*لا نهائية فى الفرح والسلام والنصرة " لا يقدر أحد أن ينزع فرحكم منكم "*
*( يو 16 : 22 ) . *
*لا نهائية فى الزمن .. إن الحرية فى أقوى اختباراتها هى الخروج من سلطان زماننا المادى . *
*+ أغنية الحرية هى أمس واليوم وإلى الأبد . *
*غنّاها أمس الشعب العابر فى الإصحاح الـ 15 من سفر الخروج . *
*وتغنيها الكنيسة كل يوم فى تسبحة نصف الليل ( الهوس الأول ) . *
*وستغنيها الكنيسة فى السماء إلى أبد الآبدين ( رؤ 15). *
*+ هذه هى أغنية الحرية يا أحبائى التى ابتلعت الزمن بالأبدية .. وصار أمس واليوم وغداً يوماً واحداً هو يوم الأبدية .. *
*+ هو حال كنيستنا التى تعيش فى المسيح أبديتها وتغنى ترنيمة حريتها كل لحظة بأعمق ما تكون الحرية . *
*+ العبودية هى توهان عن الهدف . *
*كذلك هى التصاق بالعالم وعدم الإيمان فى قدرة الإنسان على الالتصاق بالرب . *
*+ الحرية تبدأ بعار المسيح وتنتهى بالقيامة والمجد . *
*+ والعبودية تبدأ دائماً بمتعة وقتية مع رفض لعار المسيح*
*+ العبودية تبدأ بالتمتع الوقتى وتنتهى بأكل الخرنوب . *
*+ الإحساس بعدم القدرة على التخلص من العبودية هو ما يدفع الانسان للبقاء فى ذل الشيطان . *
*+ كثير من الخطايا فى حياة الشباب تبدأ بلذة مؤقتة وتنتهى بعبادة دائمة يصعب بعدها الخلاص منها .. والعكس فالقديسون حياتهم هى التصاق دائم بالرب . *
*نهاية العبودية هى الذل حتى الموت .. ولكن شكراً لله إن عمل المسيح فينا يبدأ بعد الموت . *
*+ هناك عبودية الخوف : *
*الخوف من قول الحق .. خوفاً من الاضطهاد . *
*الخوف من السلوك بأمانة .. لئلا يقل الرزق والإيراد . *
*الخوف من الصوم .. لئلا تضعف صحته . *
*الخوف من المرض .. فيعيش فى وسواس المرض . *
*+ وهناك عبودية الزمن تؤدى إلى القلق وكثرة الانتظار . ولكن أولاد الله بالصلاة وشركة جسد المسيح يعيشون حياة التسليم . لأن الزمن لا يتحكم فيهم لأنهم فى الله ثابتون . وعندما تنتهى عبودية الزمن نعبر إلى الحرية . *
*+الإيمان بالتجسد هو سلاحنا فى الانتقال من العبودية إلى الحرية . والرب يسوع هو الطريق للوصول إلى كنعان .*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أقوال عن الصليب للقمص بيشوي كامل 



*+ الصليب هو حياتى فلا حياة إلا من خلال الصليب . *​


*+ سيظل يسوع فاتحاً ذراعيه باستمرار لأنه يريد نفسى التى مات عنها لكى يحتضنها . *


*+ ليس الصليب مكاناً للعدل الإلهى فقط ولكن مكاناً للحب حتى الموت*​



*+ ليس الصليب مكاناً ساكناً علق عليه يسوع فى أحد الأيام . بل هو قاعدة حركة قلب الرب نحو البشرية كلها. *​



*+ كان الصليب فى مظهره الخارجى تعبيراً عن ظلم العالم ، أما من الداخل فالصليب كله سرور وحب وتسليم للآب لأجل خلاص العالم . *​



*+ الصليب هو مكان تطابق النفس مع الله " مع المسيح صلبت ". *​



*+ الصليب هو المنارة التى أوقد عليها المسيح نور العالم ،الذى من قبله صرنا نوراً للعالم . *​



*+ إن الذى يسير مع يسوع حتى الصليب يستحق أن يأخذ العذراء أماً له . *​



*+ الهرب من الصليب يعادل الهروب من المجد الإلهى . *​



*+ الصليب مدرسة .. فالهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل . *​



*+ الصليب هو الطريق الوحيد إلى القيامة .. فالهروب منها هو الدخول للموت الأبدى . *​



*+ من فقد صليبه فقد مسيحيته . *​



*+ من فقد صليبه افتقد طريقه لله . *​



*+ من فقد صليبه صارت حياته باردة فاترة لا تعامل بينه وبين الله . *​



*+ إن التأمل المتواصل فى صليب ربنا يكسب النفس حرية وسلاماً وقوة وغفراناً . *​



*+ الصليب فى طبيعته أقوى درجات الحب وأعمقها . *​



*+ بقدر ما يزداد تأملنا فى الصليب بقدر ما تتعمق شركتنا ومعرفتنا للرب يسوع . *​



*+ إن كنت تطلب الحرية من الخطية فتدرب على التأمل المستمر فى المسيح المربوط لأجلك . *​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ الصليب هو طريق الحرية من قيود العالم وشهوة الجسد. *​



*+ الصليب لا يجب أن ننظر إليه نظره عابرة ، بل أن نتملى ونشبع منه . *​



*+ إن تدرب الانسان على تذوق الحلاوة فى كلمة الله والصليب سيجعل النفس تتأفف من كل لذة جسدية . *​



*+ نفس بلا صليب كعروس بلا عريس . *​



*+ إن سقوط يسوع تحت نير الصليب= قيامى وحريتـى من عبودية الخطية . *​



*+ الصليب هو وسيلة التحرر من الذات وصلبها . *​



*+ ليس الصليب مجرد لون من التأمل الروحى الجميل ، ولكنه أيضاً احتمالاً للألم من أجل الوقوف ضد العالم . *​



*+ بدون ألم ليس هناك إكليل . *​



*+ إن كل نفس شاركتك يا يسوع آلام صـليبك .. أبهجت قلبها بقوة قيامتك . *​



*+ الذى لم يذق طعم المسامير لن يصل إلى يسوع المسيح على الصليب . *​



*+ أثر المسامير شهادة أبدية على محبة الرب لنا وعلامة أبدية لنزول الدم والغفران. *​



*+ الذى عرف طريق جنبك الالهى المطعون ووضع فمه على الجرح وشرب لا يعطش إلى الأبد . *​



*+ إن مكان الحربة هو المكان الذى تضع فيه النفوس العطشانة أفواهها لتشرب من الحمل المذبوح وترتوى من ماء الحياة . *​



*+ الصليب هو سلاحنا أثناء الحرب الروحية . *​



*+ إن كل جهاد ضد الخطية من أجل الحفاظ على حريتى هو حمل الصليب . *​



*+ إن كل رضى وتسليم بمرض أو ألم بشكر وفرح ورضى هو حمل الصليب . *​



*+ إن كل تذمر فى حياتى يعنى رفضى للصليب وبعدى عن خلاص نفسى . *​



*+ كل فضيلة نصل فى الجهاد فيها حتى الموت تصبح لنا بمثابة استشهاد . *​



*+ التسليم لارادة الله يعنـى احتمـال الألم والمرض بدون تذمر متأكداً أن المرض ليس له سلطان علىّ أكثر من تسمير رجلى ويدى .. ولكن روحى ستظل قوية وحية بالمسيح . *​



*+ إن خدمة الطيب ( الصليب ) هى عمل النفوس التى فطمت عواطفها ومشاعرها عن حب العالم وشهواته وربطتها بحب الله . *​



*+ العين المصلوبة عين مختونة محفوظة لله .. حيث تتدرب فى المخدع على القداسة والطهارة وتخزين الصور الشهية للصليب فى قاع العين ليستخدمها الفكر ويتمتع بها إلى أن ينام بسلام فى بحر من هذه المناظر الشهية . *​



*+ عين المسيح هى عين النفس التى تحررت بالصليب من الفكر الطائش .. هى عين بسيطة ثمرة لقوة الصليب فى حياتها هى .. العين المثبتة دائماً فى كل ما هو لله.. ترى الله فى كل شئ وفى كل خليقته .. ترى الله فى قلب المرأة الخاطئة ، فى قلب العشار .. فى قلب اللص . سيكون الله محور حركتها لأنها عين مكرسة مختومة بمسحة الميرون المقدس . *​



*+ الصليب سلاح النفس الطاهرة . *​



*+ الذين يحملون الصليب يحملون الملك على عرشه . فالصليب هو الطريق لملكية الرب على القلب . وفى ذات الوقت الوسيلة الوحيدة لفصل أولاد الله المملوكين له عن أهل العالم . الصليب علامة ابن الانسان وعلامة أبناء الله . *​



*+ الصليب هو قوة الله للخلاص .. به نغلب الشيطان والموت والجحيم والعالم والجسد . *


*+ الصليب شهادة على ضعف العالم . *​



*+ ليس الصليب هو المصيبة والتجربة التى تحل بالانسان ، بل هى الاختبار اليومى للشركة مع يسوع المصلوب .. هو سلاح غلبتنا للعالم وترنيمة الانتصار على أهواء الجسد والذات . *​



*+ الأذرع المفتوحة هى سر الانتصار . فرفع اليد بمثال الصليب قوة جبارة فى انتصارات الخدمة . *


*+ الهدف الذى يحرك الكاهن والخادم للخدمة هو حبه للمصلوب . *


*+ إن النفوس التى ذاقت الوقوف المتواتر بجوار الصليب ، التى أحست بآلام الرب وأناته من أجل البشرية المتألمة .. هى النفوس التى ستصرخ وتقول هأنذا فارسلنى . انسان بلا شركة صليب كمنارة بلا مصباح*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أبونا بيشوى كامل – أقوال عن التجسد الإلهى 


*أيهما أسهل ؟**!*
*قدرة الله لينزل بكلمته للانسان ليعلن له ذاته ؟**أم قدرة الانسان أن يصعد بعقله ليدركه ؟**!!.*
*+ **لو تخيلنا أباً عالماً باللغاتوله طفل صغير هل الأسهل أن ينزل الأب ليتكلم مع الطفل بلغة بسيطة دارجة.. لغة الطفل .. أم أن يتكلم الطفل مع الأب بلغة فصحى وبلغة الأب ؟!! هكذا مع بُعد الفارق بينفصاحة الأب .. والله غير المحدود ، كذلك بين الطفل والانسان التائه فى غربة هذاالعالم العاجز أمام أبسط الأمور .*
*+ اعتاد الانسان أن يؤله الانسان . لذلك يصعب على كبريائه أن يدركالإله الانسان .*
*+ الانسان يقبل بفكره أن يتأله ، ولكن كبرياءه ينكر قدرة الله أنينزل فى المذود ويصير انساناً .*
*+ الرب يسوع غير خاضع للزمن ولكنه دخل الزمن ليلحمنا بالأبدية ،ويخرجنا من عبودية الزمن . " غير الزمنى صار تحت زمان " .*
*+ المسيح دخل الزمن والمكان فى بطن العذراء . وخرج بالعذراء ، وبكلجنسنا من سلطان الزمن لنعيش الأبدية ونحن فى هذا العالم !! هذا هو سر الأسرار .. سرالتجسد .*
*+ التجسد الالهى .. بدايته الزمنية هى بشارة العذراء والحبل الالهى . وبالنسبة لى هو فى اجتيازى المعمودية وخلع الانسان العتيق ، والولادة من فوق ،ولبس الانسان الجديد المخلوق بحسب الله ( أف 4 : 22 ، 23 ) .*
*+ دخل المسيح الزمن ليخرجنى من سلطان الزمن .*
*الزمن = المسافة ÷ السرعة . وعندما تبطل حركة الأرض ستصير سرعتهاصفراً .*
*عندئذ الزمن = المسافة ÷ صفر = مالانهاية = الأبدية.*
*+ التجسد الالهى أخرجنى من امكانياتى المحدودة الزمنية إلى إمكانياتالهية غير زمنية وغير محدودة . فأقول :" أستطيع كل شئ فى المسيح الذى يقوينى " . وأستطيع بالإيمان بالمسيح الذى اتحد بطبيعتى البشرية " أستطيع أن أنقل الجبال " .*
*وأقول : ( أعمل أعمال المسيح ولا أعود أقول إنى مجرد انسان بشرى ) .*
*سر التجسد لا يمكن أن نذوقه أو نلمسه ونحسه ونعيشه ونأخذ بركاتهإلاَّ بعد ادراك الالتحام الالهى بين الطبيعية الالهية والانسانية فى المعمل الالهى " بطن العذراء مريم " ( ثيؤطوكية الأربعاء ) .*
*+ تعبير العلبة والجوهرة تعبير يفصل جسد العذراء عن جسد المسيح . وبالتالى هو فصل لجسد المسيح عن جسدى أنا .. والحقيقة إن المسيحية مبنية على أساسمهم " لا أحيا أنا بل المسيح يحيا فىَّ " ( غل 2 : 2 ) . إيماناً بعجز الانسان عنإدراك الله بدون الله .*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

*+ تأملوا يا أحبائى الفرق بين تعبير الآباء والتعبير الدخيل علينامن الغرب . الغرب ظنها ( الست العذراء ) إناء فأفسدوا كل بركات التجسد . وبهذا يكونالانسان بعيداً عن الاله المتجسد . لكن فكر آبائنا ركز على أن العذراء قدمت عجينة*
*( **ثيئوطوكية الخميس ) من لحمها ودمها للاتحاد باللاهوت . وبهذا نحس بعمق ولذةوروحانية تجسد المسيح الذى أخذ جسدنا وصار واحداً منا . " هو أخذ الذى لنا وأعطاناالذى له " ( ثيئوطوكية الجمعة ) .*
*+ هذه العجينة البشرية التى قدمتها العذراء .. أنا وأنت منها .. وهذا هو نصيبنا فى التجسد الالهى عن طريق العذراء .*
*+ عائلتنا الحقيقية بدأت بالتجسد من أمنا القديسة مريم العذراء .*
*+ الإله غير المحدود فى نسب عائلة من جنسنا عن طريق العذراء مريمقريبتنا كلنا بالجسد . هذه العائلة رأسها الرب يسوع .. الأخ الأكبر .. " ليكونبكراً بين أخوة كثيرين " *
*العذراء مريم هى الأم :*
*أما أطراف هذه العائلة فهم القديس يوحنا المعمدان والرسل والقديسونومعلمنا العظيم مارمرقس والمحامى القدير أثناسيوس الرسولى ، وعمود أرثوذكسيتناكيرلس الكبير عمود الدين ، وأولادها الشجعان مارجرجس ومارمينا وأبوسيفين والأميرتادرس وعشاق بتولية العذراء القديسين أنطونيوس وبولا والأنبا بيشوى**وأبو مقار .. *
*+ العذراء مريم أدخلتنا فى قرابة جسدية للرب يسوع .*
*+ دخلنا بالعذراء فى بنوة إلهية عندما أعطانا سلطاناً أن نصير أولادالله . *
*+ السيدة العذراء هى المنظر العظيم فى الخلاص ( خر 3 : 53 ) فحلولاللاهوت فى بطن العذراء وعدم احتراقها كعدم احتراق العليقة ، كعدم احتراقنا رغمسكنى الروح القدس فينا ورغم أكلنا جسد الرب ودمه .*
*العذراء هى قدوتنا فى اتحادنا بالله مع عدم احتراقنا .*
*لم يكن الخلاص ممكناً بنبى مثل موسى ، بل نزول الله ذاته قبل أنيرسل الله موسى لفرعون نزل الله على الأرض فى شكل عليقة تشتعل ولا تحترق ، اشارةإلى أن الخلاص لابد أن يبدأ بنزوله وتجسده فى بطن العذراء التى لم تحترق كالعليقةعندما حملت جمر اللاهوت .*
*+ لكى أعيش التجسد باستمرار ينبغى أن أدرك أنه ليس لى إرادة منفصلةعن المسيح "لتكن لا مشيئتى بل مشيئتك " ، وأن لا يكون لى فكر غير فكر المسيح " أماأنتم فلكم فكر المسيح " ، وليس لى حياة خاصة " لى الحياة هى المسيح " .*
*الاختبار العملى للتجسد الالهى أن أعيش يومى وحياتى ثابتاً مع إخوتىفى جسد المسيح بهمهم وآلامهم " مكملاً فى جسدى نقائص شدائد المسيح " مجاهداً حياتىمن أجل بنيان جسد المسيح .*
*منــاجاة : *
*طوباكِ يا أمنا .. يا أم البشرية .. يا مَن قدمّتِ جسداً من بطـنكِنيابة عنا ليصير كلمة الله جسداً . أنتِ حملتِ كل هذه الأتعاب وهذا السيف ممثلة لناجميعاً .*
*+ إن دخول وخروج ربنا على التلاميذ فى العلية والأبواب مغلقة هوبعينه سر دخوله وخروجه من بطنكِ والأبواب مغلقة .*
*+ طوباكِ يا أمنا .. لأن فيكِ وحدكِ سر تجسده ، وسر قيامته فيكِوحدكِ سر العذراوية وأسرار القيامة والأبواب المغلقة .. ونحن جنسكِ قد صار لنا بكِهذه الأسرار الالهية واختبارها فى حياتنا ـ أى اختبار دخول الرب القائم فى حياتناكل يوم وكل لحظة مع أن الأبواب كلها مغلقة ..*
*+ مَن فى الوجود مثلك !! سر عذراويتك الدائمة بعد الولادة إنه بالحقسر عذراوية القبر المغلق عند خروج الرب القائم .*
*بكل تأكيد إن قصد الله من تجسـده وحياتـه علـى الأرض ودخوله أورشليموصلبه .. هو أن يحررنا من عدونا إبليس ثم يملك على قلبنا . فندخل فى ملكوته ونتمتعبالحياة معه .. نصير أولاده .*
*+ بشارة التجسد للعالم كله كان فى شخص العذراء .*
*+ إن الاله يقدر أن ينزل للانسان ويأخذ جسده ولكن الانسان يعجز أنيمسك الله بفكره .*
*التجسد الالهى هو اتحاد طبيعة الله بطبيعة الانسان . وهذا هو قمةالالتصاق الذى علينا أن نكتشفه دائماً فينا .*
*الرب يسوع غير خاضع للزمن ولكنه دخل الزمن ليلحمنا بالأبدية ويخرجنامن عبودية الزمن .*
*+ التجسد الالهى أخرجنى من حدود الغنى المادى الذى يعتمد على الذاتالمحدودة ، والمال المحدود ، والصحة المحدودة ، والوقت المحدود إلى الغنى غيرالمحدود ..*
*+ التأمل المستمر فى التجـسد الالهى يكشـف لنا سر طبيعتنا الجديدةالسماوية .*
*+ الاحساس المستمر بوجود الله معى فى كل أعمالى وحركاتى هو إشارةصادقة للتجسد الالهى .. وإن أعمالنا وحركاتنا تتم به " لأننا به نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد** " *
*( **أع 17 : 28 ) .*
*+ وجود جسد الرب على المذبح علامة على استمرار التجسد فى حياتنا كليوم .*
*+ المسيح الحياة هو النور .. هو الذى يبدد الظلام فيكسب نفسى فرحاًلا يُنطق به..*
*نور الحق المتجسد .. نور الطهارة ..*
*نور الحب للجميع .. إنه نور التجسد الالهى ..*
*+ هذا يا أخى هو حقنا فى المسيح الذى أخذ جسدنا وصار انسـاناً الذى " أخـذ الذى لنا وأعطـانا الذى له " ( أبصالية الجمعة ) .*
*+ لنشبع من الحياة ونعيشها ونشبع من الحب ونتلذذ به ونشبع من النوروتستنير حياتنا به آمين .*
*رحلة التجسد هى : *
*1 ـ نزول الله واتحاده بجسدنا .*
*2 ـ إنقاذه لنا .*
*3 ـ ثم صعوده بنا من الأرض ( خر 3 : 8 ) .*
*+ لا يمكن أن يتم الخلاص بإرسال موسى بل بنزول الله ذاته فى التجسد . فلذلك كان نزول الله فى العليقة ضرورياً قبل بدء كل عمليات الخلاص** .*
*إن القصدالالهى من تجسد المسيح وفدائه وقيامته وصعوده يكمن فى جعلنا أبناء للآب السماوى.*​


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

قوال أبونا بيشوى كامل عن الخدمة - دستور الخدمة

*



 
القلب عندما يقدم للآخرين خدمة من أجل الرب يسوع فإن صورة الرب تنطبع عليه فيستنير بنوره .
الكنيسة القائمة قوة كارزة .
الحب الالهى النابع من الصليب هو الطاقة التى تدفع الخادم لخدمة النفوس .
الذى ارتفع مع المسيح على الصليب لابد وأن يكون قد ذاق قوة الموت عن العالم وقوة القيامة ثم قوة الصعود للسماء . وبهذه القوة ينزل العالم ليخدم ثم يرتفع بأولاده مرة أخرى إلى فوق .

عمل الخادم فى الخدمة أن يغرس فى مخدوميه مفاهيم الصليب من حب الله وبذله .
على الخـادم أن يرفع مستوى الايمـان لمخدوميه إلى الدرجة التى يثقوا فيها أن المسيح غلب العالم ، وإلى الدرجة التى يرتفع بايمانهم فوق مشاكل العالم وضيقاته عندما نؤمن أن الله معنا كل الأيام وإلى انقضاء الدهر .
الوداعة صفة لكنيسة المسيح التى ولد رأسها فى مذود البقر .. هذه الصفة إن فارقت الكاهن أو الخادم أفسد الشيطان عمله . 
الانطواء والانعزال هو هروب من مسؤلية الخدمة .
الرعاة تتحول علاقاتهم بالصليب إلى حياة حب وصلاة يسعون إليها بكل اجتهاد حتى تتحول الكنيسة إلى قلعة صلاة .
الراعى أو الخادم هو شهيد المحبة .. يجتهد إليها بكل قوة يستمدها من حب المسيح على الصليب ، ويحب ولا يكره .. لأن المحبة ( أى الله ) لا تسقط أبداً .
المحبة هى الرباط الذى يربط الراعى برعيته .
الهدف الذى يحرك الكاهن والخادم للخدمة هو حبه للمصلوب ، ارتباطه بالذى مات لأجله . فينظر إلى كل انسـان آت إليه كشخص موصى عليـه من رب المجد 
الذى صُلب عنه .
الكاهن والخادم الغضوب يفسد الخدمة .
الكاهن والخادم المحب للادانة يفسد الخدمة .
الكاهن والخادم المحب للظهور بذاته وبخدمته يفرح قلب الشيطان .
الانسان الذى يحيا حياة المسيح بدقة وأمانة يحمل صورة المسيح ورائحته وينشرها فى كل مكان .
إن كانت عندك موهبة واحتقرت غيرك يأخذها الله منك .
اجعل قلبك مستعد للموهبة بالاتضاع ، المتواضعون هم الوحيدون القادرون على حفظ الموهبة .
كلما تزداد حياتنا مع المسيح تزداد إمتلاء .
استفد من كل الفرص حولك التى تقودك للكمال : فرصة لعمل الخير .. فرصة للصلاة .. فرصة للاتضاع .. فرصة للتضحية .. فرصة للصمت .. فرصة مشاركة المسيح فى آلامه .
إن كان الانجيل المكتوب بالحبر والقلم يبقى مئات السنين فكم بالحرى الانجيل المكتوب بريشة الروح القدس ويد الرب يسوع يبقى إلى الأبد .
الخدمة هى نبش لينابيع المياه فى حياة المخدومين لكى يتدفق فيها تيار الروح باستمرار .
الخدمة ليست إضافة جديدة للمخدومين ، بل نبش الينابيع الكامنة فيهم .
الخدمة هى ازالة الأتربة وتفجير الينابيع .. ينابيع الصلاة واشتعال القلب المستمر بحب يسوع المصلوب ، ينابيع مواهب الروح القدس ، وتوجيه هذه المواهب لبناء جسد الكنيسة .. ينابيع كلمة الله واكتشاف غنى الانجيل فى حياتنا . 
الخدمة هى مساعدة المخدومين على تدفق الماء الحى من ينابيعهم باستمرار فى حياتهم اليومية .
الخدمة هى مساعدة الشاب على اكتشاف ينابيع غنى الروح وقوة الإيمان بداخله 
ليواجه العالم بروح الصلاة وروح الإنجيل .
الخدمة هى مساعدة الفتاة على اكتشاف ينابيع جمال الروح وغناها .
ينبغى أن لا تخلو خدمة عن الحديث عن بركات المعمودية . والحياة الجديدة ، والأمر الثانى هو النبش عن الينابيع بالحديث عن التوبة . أما الأمر الثالث فينبغى أن تنتهى كل خدمة بحركة باطنية .. حركة صلاة داخلية .. حركة توبة .. حب .. خدمة .. دموع .. حركة تنبع من الباطن .
الخدمة بناء داخلى مستمر . فالروح باستمرار يأخذ مما للمسيح ويعطى الكنيسة كل يوم .
العمل المستمر هو من طبيعة الله " أبى يعمل حتى الآن وأنا أيضاً أعمل " . والعمل يستمر فى حياة القديسين بعد انتقالهم من هذا العالم .
إذا لم تجد فى الكنيسة حركة بناء فإنك ستجد فيها الكسل والخلافات والتهاون والانشغال بالإدارة وتوزيع المراكز والرسميات .. 
إنك ستشم رائحة ركود الماء ونتنه ورائحة السكون الذى هو رائحة الموت .
حذار من أن تكون الخدمة مجرد إضافة معلومات خارجية بدون النبش عن الينابيع الداخلية وتدفق مواهب الروح . 
الخدمة هى البناء الداخلى المبنى على الإيمان والصلاة فى الروح القدس وحفظ النفس فى محبة الله . هذه هى القاعدة المتينة التى بها نخرج لنخطف من النار .
هل للكنيسة وخدامها اليوم قلب المسيح لقبول الخطاة! إذا دخلت السامرية الكنيسة اليوم هل سندينها بكبرياء ويقف يسوع وحده المتضع ليقول لها أعطنى لأشرب !
هل سنقول للخاطئة ما قاله سمعان الفريسى ويبقى يسوع وحده يقول : " إنها أحبت كثيراً " .
عندما يدرك المخدومون مقدار الغنى والمجد اللذين حصلوا عليهما من وجود الله فى حياتهم . عندئذ يطفرون فرحاً ويتحققون من شدة قوتهم . وأن " ليس بينهم أعرج " ( أع 3 : 8 ) . بل كلهم أقوياء لا يرهبون تحديات العصر بل يُرهبون العالم بقداستهم وشجاعتهم وطهارتهم كجيـش بألوية .

إن عمل الكاهن والخادم المسيحى عموماً ليس مجرد الدعوة لحفلة فى الكنيسة أو اجتماع أو مساهمة فى عمل فقط .. بل ارتفاع بمستوى إيمان المخدومين إلى الدرجة التى يحسون فيها أنهم أغنياء بالمسيح الموجود فيهم ، فيحتقرون كل اغراءات العالم ( 2 كو 6 : 10 ) . تحس فيها الشابة أنها أغنى بالمسيح من الفستان ، ويحس فيها الشاب أنه أغنى من كل ما يشغل قلبه من متع عالمية .
بهذه القوة الجبارة الداخلية يخرج شبابنا وأطفالنا ليتحدوا اغراءات العصر .
ليس عندنا شاب أو شابة تحركها الريح وراء موضات العالم ، واغراءاته . بل عندنا بوتامينا العفيفة ، ومارجرجس الشجاع الطاهر ..
لذلك يا إخوتى لنذل الشيطان فى مخادعنا ، ونخرج للعالم بقوة الهية لنكشف للآخرين ضعف الشيطان ونفضحه وكل ألاعيبه وإغراءاته ، ونعلن لهم سر النصرة العجيبة .
العجيب أننا اليوم نقضى كل وقتنا فى الخدمة . أما هؤلاء القديسون فكانوا يعيشون أغلب حياتهم فى التوبة والاتحاد بالله ثم ينزلون فى خدمة هجومية صاروخية إلى معاقل الشر وبعد الانتهاء منها يرجعون فوراً إلى عزلتهم ، وأحياناً تكون معهم فريستهم وصيدهم .
إن يوستينا ترسم لنا بمنهج عملى كيف أن أضعف انسان فينا اجتماعياً أو مادياً يقدر أن يخدم المسيح ويكرز له باذلاله للشيطان . 
إن الله مستعد أن يكرز بمجرد اسمك يا أخى القارىء مجرد اسمكِ فقط يا أختـى القارئة لو ثبتـم فى .. فى المسيح .
الثبات فى المسيح يستأصل بؤرة جميع أعمال الجسد من حياتنا التى هى زنى عبادة أوثان .. ( غل 5 : 19 ) ويحل محلها ثمار الروح القدس : " محبة .. فرح .." 
( غل 5 : 22 ) .
إن الشباب لا يحتاج إلى نصح بقدر ما يحتاج أن يرى النفوس التى لها سلطان أن تدوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو .
الخدمة لابد أن تبدأ من عند الصليب .. وإلاَّ كانت نهايتها الفشل . فالصليب حب لا نهاية له .
الخدمة بدون حب المصلوب هى مجرد عمل بشرى له نهاية .
خدمة بلا حب لا تنتهى إلاَّ بالتعب ، أو اليأس ، أو حب الذات ، أو كثرة التشاجر على الرياسات ، أو ترك الخدمة نهائياً .
ينبغى أن يعيش الخادم حياته كلها غارقاً فى حب المصلوب وقوة الصليب .
الحب الالهى النابع من الصليب هو الطاعة التى تدفع الخادم لخدمة النفوس .
الهدف الذى يحرك الكاهن والخادم للخدمة هو حبه للمصلوب وارتباطه بالذى مات من أجله . فينظر إلى كل انسان آتٍ إليه كشخص موصى عليه من رب المجد الذى صلب عنه ، وينظر للفقير والعريان كشخص الرب يسوع المصلوب والعريان ، وينظر للخاطىء كشخص المسيح حامل خطية كل الخطاة .
رسالة الخادم باستمرار أن ترجع كل نفس للحظيرة.
رسالة الخادم هى ربط النفوس بالصليب .
حياة الخادم وتطهيرها تبدأ من فوق المذبح .
لا إعداد للخدمة بدون الصوم والاختلاء .. كما فعل مخلصنا .
كم من الوقـت يحـتاج الرب ليصـرف الـجموع .. يصرف أكثر من 5000 آلاف ، ويودع كل واحد ، ويطيب خاطر كل واحد ، ويستمع لكل نفس برفق وحنان وطول أناة ، وبقلب مفتوح يسمع مشكلة هذا ومتاعب ذاك ..
الكاهن حامل لشعبه على كتفه ، وواضع شعبه فى قلبه .
الكاهن هو كوكيل دائم لله يقدم الصلاة والذبيحة باستمرار .
إن الموت لا يفصل الراعى أبداً عن شعبه .
خدمة الكهنـوت ليست عملاً بشرياً بل هى دعـوة الهية يتدخـل فيها الله 
لاختيار مكان العبادة .. ثم يختار مَن يخدمه .
ليست الخدمة استخداماً للسلطة للدفاع عن الكنيسة لكن هى تذلل مع شعب الله ومشاركة له .
ليست الخدمة استخدام للمركز ولكن هى استخدام الله لنا من أى مركز .
الخدمة الكنسية ليست موقوفة على المركز أو المال أو المؤهلات .. الله ليس محتاجاً إلى الذهب الذى نقدمه بكبرياء بل للفلسين بانسحاق .
الذات هى سبب الضرر الذى يصيب الخدام من رعاة ولجان وتحولهم من خدام إلى رؤساء ورقباء .
الأربعون سنة الأولى فى حياة موسى ظن أنه يقدر على كل شئ .
والأربعون سنة الثانية فى حياة موسى صنع الله كـل شئ بمن أحس أنه لا شئ .
خدمة ربنا يسوع تحتاج إلى تفريق المال وليس جمعه ( كالأنبا أنطونيوس ) .
إن كنت تريد خدمة مقبولة وصفقة رابحة فقس خدمتك بمقياس الحب المقدس للمسيح .
نهاية الخادم الأمين هى الراحة .. فيستريح مع جميع القديسين فى فردوس النعيم وبعد الراحة القيامة ..
الخدمة شرف لا نستحقه ـ وليس معنى ذلك أننا نعطى أو نتفضل على الله .
الخدمة ليست تفضل من المراكز العالية ولكن الخدمة هى مشاركة فى أثقال الكنيسة . 
إن الخدمة ليست تفضل على إخوتنا ولكن مشاركة فى أثقالهم . 
إن الخدمة ليست دفاعاً عن الكنيسة ولكن تذلل مع شعب الله ومشاركة له ... والرب يسوع نفسه إشترك مع كنيسته فى اللحم والدم وغسل أقدامها . 
صفات الخادم : الحب ـ الأبوة ـ الاتضاع ـ صلب الذات .
صفات خادم الله : يرد القلوب ـ التوبة والطاعة ، ويتقدم أمام الرب ويهئ للرب شعباً مستعداً . 
هيرودس كان يهاب يوحنا لأن هيرودس ذو الحلة الملوكية والمحاط بالعسكر والسلاح أضعف من يوحنا القوى بالله والعريان بالجسد . 
لا تخرج من بيتك للخدمة أبداً قبل أن تؤيد بقوة من الروح القدس . 
أحب بروح المسيح حتى الدم ـ واخدم بروح المسيح حتى الدم . 
مَنٍٍ يدخل خدمة الله بدون اختلاء هو أشبه بسفينة خرجت إلى وسط البحر بدون استعداد . فهى عرضة للإنقلاب عند أول صدمة أو مواجهة مع الريح .
أول ما تعمل عملاً لمَن هو أصغر منك تحس بقوة المسيح تسرى فيك . وتكتشف موت المسيح وقيامته . لذلك تتحرك تلقائياً نحو خدمة الآخرين .
خادم مدارس الأحد الذى فى قلبه حب السيطرة أو التمسك بخدمة معينة .. كيف يغلب العالم ؟!! كاهن فى قلبه حب الظهور .. كيف يغلب العالم ؟!!
مَن لا يشفق على الخاطئ ليست فيه نعمة الروح القدس .
بطرس أنكر ـ هل حرمه الرب من الرسولية .. بل بعد أن أنكر قال له إرعَ غنمى .
إن أجمل حل للهروب من الضيق النفسى والاضطراب هو الرجوع للخدمة الهادئة .
كم من انسان عاش فى خدمة عاملة وتغير فجأة بعد زواجه أو توظفه .. لـم يكن عنده خـزين يكفى لسـنى الجوع .
المحبة هى عافية وقوة المسيحى والخادم . إذا فقدها فقد حياته وسلامه وخدمته.
عمل الخادم الأول قبل أن يخدم أو يقبل خدمة للكنيسة أن يعمل على وحدانية الروح فى محيطه المحدود حتى يطمئن أن نفخة الروح القدس ستحرك جميع الآلات.
الاتضاع للخادم هو إرجاع فضل القوة والنجاح لله وحده .
الخادم مثال حى للنفس التائبة ـ يمارس التوبة فى حياته الخاصة وفى أصوامـه وصلواته ، وحب المسـيح المصلوب .
الخادم هو انسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين ويغسلها كل يوم ..
من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس . بإحساسه القلبى بأن يسوع مستمر فى غسل أرجله .. 
لا يدين أحداً .. لا يظن أنه صاحب فضل على أحد بل هو مدين للمسيح .
الذين يحددون لأنفسهم خدمة معينة يخرجون دون أن يدروا عن وظيفة الخادم الذى يمنطقه الرب ويمضى به إلى حيث لا يريد ..
يخرجون إلى حياة الذات التى تفرض على صاحب الكرم برنامج الخدمة .
إذا كانت الخدمة دافعها قضاء وقت الفراغ .. فهى 
سوف لا تسد فراغ القلب .. بل ستكون مصدراً لمشاكل كثيرة وعثرات .. 
إن كانت الخدمة دافعها حب المســيح ستكون خدمة ناجحة وقوية ، وسوف لا يكون هناك وقت فراغ .
حب الرياسة ومحبة الذات قد عرّت الخادم والكاهن من قوة الروح .
الخادم هو القناة التى توصل بين البحر (الله) والأرض ( الخدمة ) .
​*


----------



## asmicheal (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

ابونا القمص بيشوى كامل 


*



*​​ 



 V ربى يسوع... هبني فهما و إدراكا لقوة صليبك، و أشعرني عندما أكون في شدة العالم و ضد مبادئ العالم أنى لست مهزوما بل منتصرا بقوة صليبك ....
V ربى يسوع... إن عطشك لا يرويه الماء و لا الخل بل ترويه توبتي و رجوعي لك تحت أقدام الصليب حيث تبقى هناك عطشانـــا......
V أتأمل كيف بصقوا على وجهك و أرى إني أنا الذي أستحق هذه البصقات لأن عيني الشاردة هي المتسببة فى هذه البصقات....
V أيها الرب يسوع أن الصليب كان الوسيلة الوحيدة للقاء اللص معك. ما أسعدها ساعة و ما أمتعه صليب .....
V ربى يسوع.. أعطني روحك المملوء حبا الذي قال لصالبيه: يا أبتاه اغفر لهم لأنهم لا يعلمون ماذا يفعلون. لأن هذه الصلاة هي التي أوقعت اللص القاتل أسيرا في أحضان محبتك ....
V ربى يسوع.. جبيني المملوء بالأفكار هو الذي يستحق إكليل الشوك، فأربط فكري بأشواكك المقدسة، و أعطني فكر المسيح....
V إلهي.. عرفت جيدا معنى قولك لي أن أحمل صليبي كل يوم كما حملت صليبك أنت.. صليبي هو جهادي ضد الخطية، و صليبك هو خطيتي التي فشلت أنا في مقاومتهــــــــا........
V ربي يسوع أنا لا أطلب صليبا معينا.. و لكن الذي تختاره مشيئتك لي، و أنا لا أريد أن أعرض عليك خدماتي.. بل أن تستخدمني أنت فيهــــا .....
V ربى يسوع.. إني أتأملك مصلوبا و قلبي كالصخر، ما هذا الجفاف الروحي؟ يارب أفض فيّ ينبوع دموع.. يا ربي يسوع اضرب الصخرة فتفيض دموعــــا...
V ربى يسوع ... أعنى أن احمل صليبي بقوة و شجاعة و حب للحق و تمثلا بك و بفرح و سعادة للشهادة لك في عالم مخــادع..... 
V ربى يسوع أنت الذي تعطى الماء الحي الذي يشرب منه لا يعطش إلى الأبد، ثم بعد ذلك تعطش إلىّ.. سبحانك ربى.!!!!!. يا لمحبتك لي أنا الساقط !!!!!!!!
V ليس هناك قوة في الوجود تربط يسوع إلا خطيتي... لأنه صنع هذا محبة لي. إذا لم تكن هذه الرباطات إلا رباطات خطيتي
V يا أبتاه.. الآن أعطني أن أقرأ في كل حركة طول يومي، ما هي مشيئتك، و أتممها بأسرع ما يكون، و بفرح عظيم. عندئذ سأرى من حيث لا أدري إني في حضن أبي ...
V يا أبتاه.. أعطني أن أكون سريع الاستجابة لإلهامات روحك القدوس فيّ عن طريق الصلاة....
V إنحياتي ستظل بلا معنى و لا طعم و لا فائدة إن لم تعلن مشيئتك فيّ لأتممها
V إن أخطر لحظة فى حياتى هى التى أنسى فيها التفكير في المسيح ... انها لحظة الانحلال و الضعف، و التعرض للسقوط فى أبسط خطية
V ما أقواك أيتها التوبة و ما أروعك، انك أروع أيقونة للقيامة
V ربنا يسوع غلب العالم لأنه لم يكن للعالم شئ فيه. إذا كان للعدو جواسيس داخل بلدي كيف أستطيع مواجهته ؟
V نحن نحمل قوة لا نهائية أمام عالم مادي مغلوب رغم مظهره القوي، هذا هو إيماننا 
V يارب.. أنت ترشدنا، و لكننا نتركك و نبحث عن إرشاد العالم و تعزيته، ثم نفشل فنجدك كما كنت. عندئذ نحس بخطئنا نحوك
V أنت يا الهى أب... كلك حبك للبشرية و سكبت روح حبك فىّ ، و هذا هو الطريق الوحيد لمعرفتك و الحياة معك
V الخادم هو إنسان غسل يسوع قدميه القذرتين، و يغسلها كل يوم... من أجل ذلك هو يجول مع يسوع من كل قلبه ليغسل أقذار كل الناس
V ربي.. أعطني أن أبكي على خطية أخي مثلما أبكي على خطيتي لأن كلاهما جرحاك يا حبيبي يسوع ......
V إن النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع
V يا نفسي اهتمي بداخلك لتعجبي يسوع، العريس السماوي لا يهمه نوع الموضة بل يهمه الجمال الداخلي للنفس
V التراب بين يدى الله له قيمة عظيمة. لقد صار الإنسان العظيم على صوره الله نفسا حية.
V السقوط هو السقوط من يدى الله وهناك سيجد الإنسان نفسه تراب والارض كلها شوك.
V كل المشــاكل ، كل همــوم هذا العالم ، كل ما يســبب لي شرودًا وقت الصلاة ، اعطنـــي أن أضعه بين يديك وأقــول دائمـًا : " لتكن مشيئتــُـــك "
V الصوم هو الطعام اليومى للحياة الروحية
V الصليب هو المنارة التى أوقد عليها المسيح نور العالم والذى من قبله صرنا نحن نور العالم
V الصليب مدرسة . الهروب منها ضياع للمستقبل 
V قلل من الطعام وخفف من المنام وخير فى الكلام لتتذوق حلاوة الإلهام ولذة السلام
V النفس الساقطة عندما تقوم تشع منها قوة هائلة من قوة قيامة الرب يسوع 
V التسليم لإرادة الله يعنى احتمال المرض والألم بدون تذمر ، متأكدا أن المرض ليس له سلطان علىّ أكثر من تسمير رجلى ويدى ولكن روحى ستظل قوية بالمسيح .
V الخدمة هى مساعدة المخدومين على تدفق الروح باستمرار فى حياتهم 
V عندما تسقط لا تفكر كثيرا فى الخطية بل أسرع وتطلع إلى يسوع حينئذٍ هو سينقذك من الغرق كما أنقذ بطرس
V كان الصليب شهادة على ضعف العالم . فالذين تمتعوا بعشرة المسيح يصبح حديث الصليب أروع وأجمل حديث تأمل لهم .


----------



## tasoni queena (27 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

شكرا مايكل

على المعلومات الرائعة  دى​


----------



## اندرينا (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع تشملكم - واشكركم على قبولكم لى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل ايضا اهنئكم على اختيار هذا الملف للقديس ابونا بيشوى كامل ونطلب ان يذكرنا امام عرش النعمة  والله يعطيكم نعمة هذا العمل انه ملف اكثر من رائع


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*

أبونا بيشوى كامل دة أبويا وحبيبى وشفيعى
ربنا يعوضك أستاذتى الكريمة
واحلى تقيم علشان ابونا بيشوى كامل​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*



اندرينا قال:


> سلام ونعمة الرب يسوع تشملكم - واشكركم على قبولكم لى فى هذا المنتدى الجميل ايضا اهنئكم على اختيار هذا الملف للقديس ابونا بيشوى كامل ونطلب ان يذكرنا امام عرش النعمة والله يعطيكم نعمة هذا العمل انه ملف اكثر من رائع


 

:download:

انا كمان بحب ابونا بيشوى كامل جدا 
رغم انى لم اتشرف برؤية هذا القديس 
ولا مرة فى حياتة القصيرة بيننا 

شكرا اندرينا 
واتمنى رؤية ارائك الحلوة فى كل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 
لو انتى بنوتة يا ريت تغيرى علامتك الى بنوتة 

اختك asmicheal


----------



## asmicheal (18 يناير 2010)

*رد: ابونا بيشوى كامل (ملف كامل ) متجدد لو حبيتم تتابعوة*



rabna mawgod قال:


> أبونا بيشوى كامل دة أبويا وحبيبى وشفيعى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك أستاذتى الكريمة
> 
> واحلى تقيم علشان ابونا بيشوى كامل​


 

:download:

شكرا ربنا موجود 
ما اجمل اسمك 

انا كمان بحب ابونا بيشوى كامل جدا 
والموضوع فى تجميعة من النت كان بركة حقبقبة لى 

اتمنى رؤية ارائك بكل موضوعاتى الغلبانة 
شكرا لك


----------



## asmicheal (22 مارس 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا لمتابعتكم جميعا 
للرفع بناء على طلب من طلب 
asmicheal 






=


----------

